# PC Games Community Podcast



## Zybba (21. Juni 2018)

Nachdem 2017 der offizielle *PC Games Podcast* eingestellt wurde, haben wir einen Community Podcast auf die Beine gestellt.
Wir sind *fud1974*, *MrFob* und ich.

*In dem Podcast geht es primär um Spiele, nicht um Hardware. Seit Folge 123 gibt es zusätzlich jede Folge ein Segment zum Thema Hardware.*

Mittlerweile nehmen wir seit Ende 2017 nahezu wöchentlich auf. Seit dem Start haben wir viele Änderungen vorgenommen, vor allem technischer Natur.
Für Feedback jeglicher Form sind wir weiterhin dankbar. 
Auch falls ihr mal an einer Aufnahme teilnehmen wollt, seid ihr willkommen!


Erreichbar sind wir per Twitter oder E-Mail.
Zusätzlich über unseren Discord Server, wo wir auch den Podcast aufzeichnen. Da könnt ihr natürlich auch einfach so beitreten.
Ansonsten natürlich wie immer hier im Forum und diesem Thread.

Daher hier noch mal zusammengefasst die größeren Hoster, bei denen ihr den Podcast hören könnt:
Spotify
Anchor
Apple Podcasts
Soundcloud (bis Folge 185)


RSS Feed für Podcatcher



Hier gehts direkt zu den einzelnen Folgen (bis Folge 186 PCG direkt verlinkt):

*1-150*


Spoiler



*PCGC Podcast 01 - Vorstellung*
*PCGC Podcast 02 - Cryhunters*
*PCGC Podcast 03 - Rückblick 2017*
*PCGC Podcast 04 - Ausblick 2018*
*PCGC Podcast 05 - Rassismus und russischer Rost*
*PCGC Podcast 06 - Ausblick 2018 II*
*PCGC Podcast 07 - Findet alle 7 Dragon Balls*
*PCGC Podcast 08 - Hackerangriff und Amerika ohne Internet*
*PCGC Podcast 09 - Durch Baldur's Gate in die Tiefen Andromedas*
*PCGC Podcast 10 - Von Crashes, Clubs und vergessenen Königreichen*
*PCGC Podcast 11 - Vermintide 2 und Altered Carbon*
*PCGC Podcast 12 - Der alte Schweizer und das Meer*
*PCGC Podcast 13 - Valve arbeitet und Aegis Defenders*
*PCGC Podcast 14 - Von VR bis F2P*
*PCGC Podcast 15 - Synthetische Intelligenz*
*PCGC Podcast 16 - Happy-Peter und die Pizzaverschwörung*
*PCGC Podcast 17 - Ni No Kuni 2*
*PCGC Podcast 18 - Kickstartermoney und Flohmarktkoks*
*PCGC Podcast 19 - Zwischen Battle Royale Wahnsinn und historischer Bildung*
*PCGC Podcast 20 - Battletech*
*PCPC Podcast 21 - Zwischen Hackern und Hakenkreuzen*
*PCGC Podcast 22 - Wenn Raumfahrer und Wikinger stranden*
*PCGC Podcast 23 - Postapokalyptische Überraschungen*
*PCGC Podcast 24 - Das wird man ja wohl noch tragen dürfen*
*PCGC Podcast 25 - Neue Konsolen, alte Häuser*
*PCGC Podcast 26 - Detroit: Become Human & EA Play*
*PCGC Podcast 27 - E3: Episch, extralang, ermüdend*
*PCGC Podcast 28 – Entspannter Labercast*
*PCGC Podcast 29 - Vom Sommerloch ins dunkle Dungeon*
*PCGC Podcast 30 - Entwicklerstrategien und andere Podcasts*
*PCGC Podcast 31 - RB6 Siege: Schach mit Kimme und Korn*
*PCGC Podcast 32 - Sommerliche Kuriositäten und intim mit ISIS*
*PCGC Podcast 33 – Mit heißer Lava durch den Jahrhundertsommer*
*PCGC Podcast 34 - Hakenkreuze für alle und Newsqualität für niemanden*
*PCGC Podcast 35 - Deutsches Versagen und mehr Launcher für alle*
*PCGC Podcast 36 - Gamescom 2018: Bundeswehr und Brustgewebe*
*PCGC Podcast 37 - Cyberpunk für Normalsterbliche*
*PCGC Podcast 38 – Forenstreits beilegen mit Bier*
*PCGC Podcast 39 - Laraexperten Vollversammlung und ein One-Hit-Wonder für 3 Euro*
*PCGC Podcast 40 – Schwierigkeitslos im Weltraum*
*PCGC Podcast 41 – Tactical Legacy Podcast*
*PCGC Podcast 42 – AAA: Arachnoide, Assassinen, Aliens*
*PCGC Podcast 43 - Crunch und Anglizismen*
*PCGC Podcast 44 – Tief im Osten: Unser Mann in China*
*PCGC Podcast 45 – Shitstorm? Shitblizzard!*
*PCGC Podcast 46 - Mexikaner auf Speed: X018*
*PCGC Podcast 47 - Warhammer 40.000: Mechanicus*
*PCGC Podcast 48 - Unendlicher Podcast: Das Star Trek Special*
*PCGC Podcast 49 - CeBit, eSports, BF5? Ausradieren!*
*PCGC Podcast 50 - Epic Store, Epic Win*
*PCGC Podcast 51 – Humping for comedic effect*
*PCGC Podcast 52 - Into the future*
*PCGC Podcast 53 - Fischkopf Fantasy und Tobi im VR Entengang*
*PCGC Podcast 54 – Sponsored by Epic*
*PCGC Podcast 55 – Dicke Kartoffeln, dicke Javelins, dicke Probleme!*
*PCGC Podcast 56 - Star Trek: Treffen der Spiele-Generationen*
*PCGC Podcast 57 - Shadowdrop statt Titanfall*
*PCGC Podcast 58 - Wertungsverwirrung im Botcast*
*PCGC Podcast 59 - Dystopische Einsamkeit oder dynamisches Gruppenspiel*
*PCGC Podcast 60 – Ziemlich lumpig*
*PCGC Podcast 61 – Diabolisch durchschnittlich*
*PCGC Podcast 62 - Masterrace Collection*
*PCGC Podcast 63 - In den Fängen der Megakonzerne*
*PCGC Podcast 64 - Sekiro: Shadows die a lot*
*PCGC Podcast 65 - Ich zeig dir meinen Yoshi!*
*PCGC Podcast 66 - Remasterte Assassinen und Respawnte Jedis*
*PCGC Podcast 67 - Power für die Playstation, Power für die Verdauung!*
*PCGC Podcast 68 - Subversive Waifus*
*PCGC Podcast 69 - Chillig hüpfen, Chaotisch schnetzeln*
*PCGC Podcast 70 – Zombies pfeifen aus dem letzten Loch*
*PCGC Podcast 71 – Neue Bäume im Central Park*
*PCGC Podcast 72 - Rattig im Mittelalter*
*PCGC Podcast 73 - Total Void: Three Bastards*
*]PCGC Podcast 74 - E3 Teil 1: Erleuchtungen, Exclusives und Extraterrestrisches*
*PCGC Podcast 75 - E3 Teil 2: Extrem ernüchternde Erfahrungen*
*PCGC Podcast 76 - Eine bemühte Banane*
*PCGC Podcast 77 - RAW: Fürther Größenwahn?*
*PCGC Podcast 78 - Volle Transpirierung*
*PCGC Podcast 79 – Ein Sommer voller Ubisoft*
*PCGC Podcast 80 - Stupid sexy Warden*
*PCGC Podcast 81 - Pong: Innovation aus Bayern*
*PCGC Podcast 82 - Laserdinos*
*PCGC Podcast 83 – Den Skelettkönig im Schlafzimmer umnieten*
*PCGC Podcast 84 - Brofisting und Strullern*
*PCGC Podcast 85 - Cyberpunk 2077: Deep Dive Deconstruction*
*PCGC Podcast 86 - Children of Nintendo*
*PCGC Podcast 87 - Kontrolliert immer always on*
*PCGC Podcast 88 - Von Kriegstreibern und Friedensstiftern*
*PCGC Podcast 89 - Zweierlei Ghosts*
*PCGC Podcast 90 - Von Los Ojos bis Warschau*
*PCGC Podcast 91 - Blizzard: Reissturm statt Eissturm*
*PCGC Podcast 92 – Verstrahlt, verbuggt, verworren*
*PCGC Podcast 93 - Wirtschaftskrise im Weltall*
*PCGC Podcast 94 - Hideo! Hong Kong!! Höllenhorden!!!*
*PCGC Podcast 95 - Podcastpourri*
*PCGC Podcast 96 - Jedi: Fallen Order - Krieg mit Sternchen*
*PCGC Podcast 97 – Citizen Con formaggio*
*PCGC Podcast 98 - Asiaasylanten in der Schwarzen Zukunft*
*PCGC Podcast 99 - Stadia und Phoenix Point*
*PCGC Podcast 100 - Drei Punks im Cyberspace*


*101-200*


Spoiler



*PCGC Podcast 101 - XBOX: Klotzig aber elegant*
*PCGC Podcast 102 - (Kurz)nachrichten*
*PCGC Podcast 103 - Monstermäßige Gewissensbisse*
*PCGC Podcast 104 – Die große Trailershow*
*PCGC Podcast 105 - Starcom: Nexus - 2D mit Tiefgang*
*PCGC Podcast 106 – GeForce (not) now*
*PCGC Podcast 107 – Die Arschtypen*
*PCGC Podcast 108 - Dreams: Olli im Traumland*
*PCGC Podcast 109 – Höhepunkte im Gaming Bed*
*PCGC Podcast 110 – Ade E3, Hallo Ori*
*PCGC Podcast 111 - Call of Corona*
*PCGC Podcast 112 – Sims, Sex & Science*
*PCGC Podcast 113 - Asoziales Distancing*
*PCGC Podcast 114 - Captains, Controller, Combines!*
*PCGC Podcast 115 - Bei Kotaku hört dich niemand Schreiern*
*PCGC Podcast 116 - Aliens und Arschlöcher*
*PCGC Podcast 117 – OK, Boomer!*
*PCGC Podcast 118 - Zweimal kein Gameplay: Inside XBox und Cloudpunk*
*PCGC Podcast 119 - Alte Japaner und neues Engines*
*PCGC Podcast 120 - Mord ist ihr Hobby: Assassin's Creed Special*
*PCGC Podcast 121 - Daniel Abt tritt ab*
*PCGC Podcast 122 - Haten aus Liebe zum Hobby*
*PCGC Podcast 123 - Besser als Gronkh*
*PCGC Podcast 124 - Baumkuschler und Kriegsgeborene*
*PCGC Podcast 125 - Mixed Feelings*
*PCGC Podcast 126 - Der Schrottcast*
*PCGC Podcast 127 - FUTURE'S FUTURE*
*PCGC Podcast 128 - Franzosengelaber*
*PCGC Podcast 129 - Ha-Low Resolution*
*PCGC Podcast 130 - Zwei superheiße Typen*
*PCGC Podcast 130 - Warzone: Bobby fett am Looten*
*PCGC Podcast 132 - Mensch oder Maschine*
*PCGC Podcast 133 - Von Superhelden und anderen Affen*
*PCGC Podcast 134 - Ampere hebt ab, Olli stürzt ab*
*PCGC Podcast 135 - Podcastokalypse*
*PCGC Podcast 136 - Schöne neue Welt?*
*PCGC Podcast 137 - Panische Playstation Preorder und pinke Planeten*
*PCGC Podcast 138 - Höllenspaß mit Hades*
*PCGC Podcast 139 - Nutze den Tag*
*PCGC Podcast 140 - Gacha Impact im Westen*
*PCGC Podcast 141 - Style over Substance*
*PCGC Podcast 142 - Geschwader, Götter, Geister*
*PCGC Podcast 143 - Space Boomers*
*PCGC Podcast 144 - Dark Souls fürs Hirn*
*PCGC Podcast 145 - Valhalla: Plündern fürn guten Zweck*
*PCGC Podcast 146 - Sony Playstation and the Holy Fail*
*PCGC Podcast 147 - Bio(ware) Hazard*
*PCGC Podcast 148 - Cyberpunk 2077: Ein Fall für den Ripperdoc?*
*PCGC Podcast 149 - Cyberpunk 2077: Spoilercast*
*PCGC Podcast 150 - Jahresausblick 2021*
*PCGC Podcast 151- Medieval Dynasty: Zwischen Durst und Dung*
*PCGC Podcast 152 - Lucasfilm Games: Das Spiele-Imperium schlägt zurück?*
*PCGC Podcast 153 - XBox Live? Hold!!*
*PCGC Podcast 154 - Totgesagte leben länger*
*PCGC Podcast 155 - Meh-Dium*
*PCGC Podcast 156 - Fränkisches Falludscha*
*PCGC Podcast 157 - Blizzcon ohne Shitstorm?!*
*PCGC Podcast 158 - Gravierende Helden, kleine Alpträume*
*PCGC Podcast 159 - Cursed Devs, Cursed Gods*
*PCGC Podcast 160 - Kolumnen-Kokolores*
*PCGC Podcast 161 - Forsicht*
*PCGC Podcast 162 - Schleife, Schleife, Bahnhof baue*
*PCGC Podcast 163 - Canossa und Cabanossi*
*PCGC Podcast 164 - Der große Microcast*
*PCGC Podcast 165 - Die Ameisenflüsterer*
*PCGC Podcast 166 - Kurzzeitreise*
*PCGC Podcast 167 - DLCs, Dimensionen, Disconnects*
*PCGC Podcast 168 - Call of Kriegsspiel*
*PCGC Podcast 169 - It takes a way out*
*PCGC Podcast 170 - Poliertes Mass Effect*
*PCGC Podcast 171 - Dinos und Diktatoren*
*PCGC Podcast 172 - Nan und Jino*
*PCGC Podcast 173 - E3: Ersehntes, Erstaunliches & Enttäuschendes*
*PCGC Podcast 174 - Wir können Enix*
*PCGC Podcast 175 - Remake Rage*
*PCGC Podcast 176 - Popkulturpampe*
*PCGC Podcast 177 - Bullenscheiße*
*PCGC Podcast 178 - The Reservation War*
*PCGC Podcast 179 - Virtueller Doppel-Tod*
*PCGC Podcast 180 - Neutronenstrahl goes Brrrrr*
*PCGC Podcast 181 - Omnopotent*
*PCGC Podcast 182 - Letzter Stop: Tor zur Hölle*
*PCGC Podcast 183 - Das Hardware-Tribunal*
*PCGC Podcast 184 - Opening Knife Live*
*PCGC Podcast 185 - Toter Raum, tote Ente*
*PCGC Podcast 186 - Playstation Wowcase*
*PCGC Podcast 187 - Olli von Arabien*
*PCGC Podcast 188 - Der Teufel trägt 4K*
*PCGC Podcast 189 - Konami's Charakterköpfe*
*PCGC Podcast 190 - Citizencon Artists*
*PCGC Podcast 191 - Livin' La Vida Loca*
*PCGC Podcast 192 - Funkfüchse auf fremden Welten*
*PCGC Podcast 193 - Star-Gast trifft Star-Lord*
*PCGC Podcast 194 - Ganz schön GaaStig*
*PCGC Podcast 195 - Forza Horizonterweiterung*
*PCGC Podcast 196 - Vier Mann in einem Boot*
*PCGC Podcast 197 - Rumkugeln mit sexy Asiatinnen*
*PCGC Podcast 198 - Probleme in der Horizontalen*
*PCGC Podcast 199 - Geoff und die Weltraumkultisten*
*PCGC Podcast 200 - Vier trübe Glaskugeln*



*PCGC Podcast 201 - Pokemon No-Go*
*PCGC Podcast 202 - God of Extraction*
*PCGC Podcast 203 - Rundenbasierte römische Rollenspiele*
*PCGC Podcast 204 - Boomer Assault*
*PCGC Podcast 205 - Metro in blöd*
*PCGC Podcast 206 - Ark Lost*
*PCGC Podcast 207 - It's hammer time*
*PCGC Podcast 208 - Horizon Forbidden Elex*
*PCGC Podcast 209 - Tischgeschichten*
*PCGC Podcast 210 - Ringelpiez mit Abkratzen*
*PCGC Podcast 211 - Grind Turismo*
*PCGC Podcast 212 - State of Pay*
*PCGC Podcast 213 - Deck unter Dampf*
*PCGC Podcast 214 - Die Zurückgebliebenen*
*PCGC Podcast 215 - Bug Trouble in little Chinatown*
*PCGC Podcast 216 - Abriss bei Ubisoft*
*PCGC Podcast 217 - Flachlegen und Weghämmern*
*PCGC Podcast 218 - Strange New Shows*
*PCGC Podcast 219 - Brief vom Stuhlmann: Kingdom of Deceit*
*PCGC Podcast 220 - Jesus Survivor*
*PCGC Podcast 221 - Diablo Immoral*
*PCGC Podcast 222 - The Shows must go on*
*PCGC Podcast 223 - Zu viel Show für zu wenig Cast*
*PCGC Podcast 224 - Foren, News & Hyänen*
*PCGC Podcast 225 - Orbital Mutant Soda Sleepers*
*PCGC Podcast 226 - Bare and Bones*
*PCGC Podcast 227 - Die Leiden des jungen Tarkov*
*PCGC Podcast 228 - Der Elite-Kratzer*
*PCGC Podcast 229 - Knotenquesten*
*PCGC Podcast 230 - Überraschungsluchs des Todes*
*PCGC Podcast 231 - Aufschneiden und abkulten*
*PCGC Podcast 232 - Ein Ring, sie zu umarmen*
*PCGC Podcast 233 - Göffs Row*
*PCGC Podcast 234 - Bafög und Balrog*
*PCGC Podcast 235 - Leak of Faith*
*PCGC Podcast 237 - Aus dem Weg, Geringverdiener!*
*PCGC Podcast 238 - Endstadia, alle aussteigen!*
*PCGC Podcast 239 - Citizen Con-nections*
*PCGC Podcast 240 - Scorn: nicht zu verachten*
*PCGC Podcast 241 - Nicht die hillsten, aber auch nicht silent*
*PCGC Podcast 242 - Rauchige Blumenfrauen im Ratten-Requiem*
*PCGC Podcast 243 - Wer hat die längste Lanze?*
*PCGC Podcast 244 - Wenn alte Männer auto-aimen*
*PCGC Podcast 245 - Voxel, Pixel, Indiekrams*
*PCGC Podcast 246 - Der Bulle von Tassing*
*PCGC Podcast 247 - Verfuchst und zugenurgelt*
*PCGC Podcast 248 - Göffs geile Gaming-Gala*


----------



## Zybba (27. Juni 2018)

Diese Woche gehen Tobi und ich es entspannt an. Wir quatschen nur ein wenig und haben kein größeres Thema vorbereitet. Nach dem langen E3 Podcast war das sehr angenehm.


*PCGC Podcast 28 – Entspannter Labercast*

00:00 - Einstieg
24:15 - Hörerfeedback
34:35 - Neue Schwierigkeitsgrade für Ni No Kuni 2
48:40 - The Surge 2 Gameplay Trailer
53:45 - Steam bietet Usern Überblick über Ausgaben
58:20 - Twitch Streamer wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen gesperrt
01:08:30 - Summer Games Done Quick 2018 
01:12:15 - Summer Sale Käufe und Verabschiedung


Links:
Ursprüngliche Prey 2 Story
Mirrors Edge „glitchless“ Speedrun Video
Kingdom Come Deliverance Hardcore Modus
Phantom Doctrine Vorschau von Matthias Dammes


----------



## Zybba (4. Juli 2018)

Diese Woche sind wir in Vollbesetzung und haben Sven als Gast dabei.
Erst haben wir ein paar kleinere News und sprechen später noch ausführlich über Colors of Madness, den neuen Darkest Dungeon DLC.


*PCGC Podcast 29 - Vom Sommerloch ins dunkle Dungeon*

00:01 – Einstieg
22:00 –Svens Toptitel der E3
34:35 - Star Citizen Alpha 3.2
48:40 - Bluehole zieht Klage gegen Epic Games zurück
56:35 - Bioware würde gerne kleinere Spiele entwickeln
62:40 - Amy Hennig hat EA verlassen
71:10 - Valve will bessere Übersicht als Steam Spy bieten
74:00 - Entwickelt Google eine Konsole?
76:50 - Hörerfeedback
95:30 - Darkest Dungeon: The Colors of Madness



Links:
Star Citizen: Public Test Universe FAQ
Darkest Dungeon: Kostenloser Musketeer DLC


----------



## Zybba (9. Juli 2018)

Daniel, Olli und ich quatschen mehr oder weniger ziellos über diverse News. ^^​
Leider spielt gegen Ende Daniels Mikro nicht mehr mit...​
​
​
*PCGC Podcast 30 - Entwicklerstrategien und andere Podcasts*​
​
00:01 - Einstieg​
26:00 - Podcastempfehlungen und Hörgewohnheiten​
34:50 - Shenmue 1+2 Remaster Releasetermin​
40:50 - Ubisoft und Bethasda zu Games as a Service​
52:40 - PUBG soll neu programmiert werden​
55:05 - Neues Anthem Gameplay Video​
1:02:35 - Guild Wars 2 Entwickler nach Streit mit Usern entlassen​
1:10:25 - Steam   Spielerzahlen geleakt​
1:14:30 - Gamersglobal mCable Test​
​
​
​
Links:​
Empfohlene Podcasts​
Laberloops – Death Stranding Episode​
Trek am Dienstag (u.a. mit Simon Fistrich)​
Rick and Morty Podcast​
​
Guild Wars 2 Etnlassungen​
PC Games Artikel​
Englischer The Verge Artikel​

​​


----------



## Zybba (17. Juli 2018)

Diese Woche sind Sven und Olli nicht da. Daher können wir endlich mal in Ruhe über Multiplayertitel sprechen! 
Julian, Sven und ich sprechen querbeet über Rainbow Six: Siege.




*PCGC Podcast 31 - RB6 Siege: Schach mit Kimme und Korn*


00:00 - Einstieg, Spielerzahlen, Grundprinzip
06:30 - Motivation, Orientierung, Audio
34:25 - Vertriebsmodell, Season Pass, Skins
01:02:40 - Art Design, Technische Probleme, Animationen
01:16:30 - Casual vs. Ranked, ESL Pro League, Hacker
01:34:40 - Unsere Änderungswünsche, Spieleditionen
01:46:25 - Verabschiedung




Links:
Steam Charts - RB6 Siege


Video Guides




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qhvws7i0LCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gn9QejxNB8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26NuWVjDdhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (1. August 2018)

Olli und ich hangeln uns an Sommerlochthemen entlang... 


*PCGC Podcast 32 - Sommerliche Kuriositäten und intim mit ISIS*

00:00 - Einstieg
25:05 - Hörerfeedback
31:15 - Releasetermine für Darksiders III und Phantom Doctrine
32:05 - Hellblade VR
36:05 - Nintendo geht gegen ROM Anbieter vor
38:25 - Spieler investiert rund 10.000 $ in FIFA
44:35 - Alien Colonial Marines: KI war angeblich verbuggt
46:55 - The Super Patriotic Dating Simulator auf Kickstarter
52:15 - Anekdoten aus der Spieleindustrie
54:05 - PCGH Video zu Kabelmanagement

Links:
Interview mit Sean Murry zu No Mans Sky
Peters Gamestar Plus Artikel zu TES 6


----------



## Zybba (10. August 2018)

Diese Woche sprechen wir wieder über zahlreiche kleinere Themen. Dazu stellen Julian und ich Hot Lava vor. Olli ist auch da. 

*PCGC Podcast 33 – Mit heißer Lava durch den Jahrhundertsommer*

00:00 - Einstieg
04:15 - Open AI Five Benchmark Event
12:00 - Artifact Release und Preis
16:30 - Iron Harvest Alpha Stream
18:05 - Bioware: Kleine Teams arbeiten mit den großen Marken
23:50 - Fallout Miami Mod Trailer
26:45 - Playground Games arbeitet laut Gerüchten an Fable 4
32:10 - Keyseller Reportage
46:40 - Patrick Stewart spielt wieder Captain Picard
01:02:30 - Vorstellung: Hot Lava



Links:
Gamestar Podcast zu Elder Scrolls mit Peter Bathge



Leider habe ich das Iron Harvest Alpha Stream VOD nicht gefunden.
Aber auf Youtube gibt es mittlerweile genug Material von anderen..


----------



## Zybba (14. August 2018)

Olli und ich sprechen über neue Trailer. Außerdem geht es um die Integrität von Spieleredaktionen und die Aufhebung des "Hakenkreuzverbots".


*PCGC Podcast 34 - Hakenkreuze für alle und Newsqualität für niemanden*

00:00 - Einstieg
12:00 - Hörerfeedback
22:30 - Read Dead Redemption 2 Gameplay Trailer
31:25 - Doom Eternal Gameplay Trailer
35:25 - Phantom Doctrine Gameplay
41:40 - Hakenkreuzverbot aufgehoben
56:05 - IGN veröffentlicht Review Plagiat
1:04:45 - PCGames.de: Werbung im Schafspelz
1:19:10 - Fix PUBG


Links:
Auf ein Bier #173– Warum Entwickler nicht frei sprechen können





*Wir suchen weiterhin Forenmitglieder, die gerne mal am Podcast teilnehmen würden!
Mittlerweile haben wir ja einige Stammgäste, würden aber gern auch andere zu Wort kommen lassen. So könnten wir zum einen mehr Bereiche abdecken und zum anderen die Community besser repräsentieren.

Gerne könnt ihr ein Thema vorschlagen oder auch einfach so teilnehmen.
Meldet euch bei Interesse!*


----------



## Zybba (23. August 2018)

Olli und ich widmen uns diversen News. Hauptsächlich der deutschen Spielelandschaft sowie den Vor- und Nachteilen der vielen Launcher.


*PCGC Podcast 35 - Deutsches Versagen und mehr Launcher für alle*

00:00 - Einstieg
11:40 - Hörerfeedback
22:40 - Fallout 76 erscheint nicht über Steam
33:05 - Patrick Söderlund verlässt EA
38:55 - Microsoft gründet mit Veteranen neues Studio
47:40 - Branchenmitglieder zum aufgehobenen Hakenkreuzverbot
55:40 - Deutsche Entwickler weiterhin schwach
68:10 - Discord Store und Launcher
78:25 - Steam Machines sollen wiederbelebt werden



Links:
PC Worklog auf PCGH.de von Quantor
Through the darkest of Times: Freigabe trotz verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole


----------



## Zybba (27. August 2018)

Diese Folge sind außer mir Olli, Tobi und Daniel dabei.
Leider haben wir die heutige Cyberpunk 2077 Gameplay Demo knapp verpasst! 
Aber dann sprechen wir nächste Woche drüber.

Bitte entschuldigt eventuelle Tonprobleme! Unser Setup war diese Woche nicht optimal.


*PCGC Podcast 36 - Gamescom 2018: Bundeswehr und Brustgewebe*

00:00 - Einstieg
35:40 - Hörerfeedback
44:45 - Cyberpunk 2077
59:30 - Die Siedler
74:05 - Desperados 3
80:10 - X4: Foundations
94:35 -  A Plague Tale: Innocence
107:25 - Biomutant
116:35 - The Sinking City
122:55 - Diablo III Switch Version
131:25 - Fußball Manager 2019 Switch Version
145:40 - Zweifelhafte Bundeswehr Werbung
158:45 - Blade Shadow Streamingbox
166:15 - Nividia RTX 2080
181:30 - Ausklang



Links:
Cyberpunk 2077
Neue Screenshots
Cyberpunk angeblich bereits komplett spielbar


Project Mephisto wird The Dark Pictures: Man of Medan
BF5 mit RTX 2080 Ti Raytracing


----------



## Zybba (3. September 2018)

Olli und ich befassen uns dieses mal hauptsächlich mit dem Hörerfeedback sprechen über die Cyberpunk Gameplay Demo.
Außerdem ist unser Discord Server ab jetzt öffentlich. Ihr seid natürlich willkommen, beizutreten: Discord


*PCGC Podcast 37 - Cyberpunk für Normalsterbliche*

00:00 - Einstieg
03:50 - Hörerfeedback
25:35 - Unser Discord Server + Verlosung
29:55 - Cyberpunk 2077 Gameplay Demo
53:05 - Nintendo Podcast
54:10 - Subnautica: Below Zero
55:20 - Anthems DLC Politik
59:45 - Blizzard reagiert auf belgisches Lootboxverbot
01:04:00 - Shroud of the Avatar: Physische Version in Kritik
01:12:10 - Verabschiedung






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFNxJVTJleE:0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (19. September 2018)

Daniel und ich sprechen in dieser Folge über kontrovers diskutierte Forenthemen: Politik und die nicht-weiße Ciri.
Außerdem über Soundtracks zu Spielen und die letzte Nintendo Direct.


*PCGC Podcast 38 – Forenstreits beilegen mit Bier*

00:00 - Einstieg
18:00 - Hörerfeedback
38:00 - Deep Sky Derelicts Releasetermin
39:20 - Politik im PCGames.de Forum
52:55 - The Witcher Netflix Serie: Ciri evtl. nicht weiß
01:03:30 - Nintendo Direct
01:35:05 - Verabschiedung




Links:
Warcraft: Orcs & Humans - Intro Cinematic

Soundtracks:
Hotline Miami - OST
Ori and the Blind Forest Definitive Edition - OST
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind - Main Theme
The Elder Scrolls IV: Skyrim – Main Theme
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance  - All Main Boss Battle Themes
Halo - Main Theme
Diablo - OST
Final Fantasy 7 - OST
Sacred 2 - Sacred Worlds
Persona 5 – Main Theme
Transistor - OST
Divinity: Original Sin II – Rivellon Theme


----------



## Zybba (25. September 2018)

Die Woche sind wir zu viert. Julian, *Sven*, *Olli* und ich. Wir sprechen natürlich über Telltales Schließung. Dazu gibt es noch andere News und ich stelle das Indiespiel Akane vor.


*PCGC Podcast 39 - Laraexperten Vollversammlung und ein One-Hit-Wonder für 3 Euro*

00:00 - Einstieg
01:55 - Hörerfeedback
08:15 – Was wir zuletzt gespielt haben
17:00 - Gratis Frostpunk DLC erschienen
23:00 - Spider-Man bricht Verkaufsrekorde
33:00 - Telltale Games geschlossen
43:40 - Playstation Classic angekündigt
1:00:05 - Vorstellung: Akane


----------



## Zybba (3. Oktober 2018)

Tobi ist wieder da! 
Mit ihm sprechen Olli und ich über die Themen der Woche sowie das Spiel Deep Sky Derelicts.


*PCGC Podcast 40 – Schwierigkeitslos im Weltraum*

00:00 - Einstieg
02:15 - Hörerfeedback
36:40 - Fallout 76 Beta für Vorbesteller
38:40 - WoW Spielerzahlen stark gestiegen
45:45 - AC: Oddysey Synchrovergleich
56:55 - Fortnite Brustphysik entfernt
01:02:50 - Sony verspricht Fortnite Crossplay
01:07:35 - Maus + Keyboard Unterstützung für XBOX
01:17:15 - Review: Deep Sky Derelicts
02:01:10 - Gamestar Podcast mit USK Mitarbeiter
02:02:35 - Post Scriptum Uncut Version erhält keine USK Freigabe
02:05:15 - Verabschiedung


Links:
It’s-a Me, Mario!
Spiele aus der letzten Reihe #2: Mordende Möpse und heiße Haie



Eingestellte Spieleentwicklungen:
Starcraft: Ghost
Titan
Warcraft Adventures
Warhammer 40k: Dark Millennium
Star Wars 1313

Ollis früheste Spieleerinnerungen:
Sega GRAND PRIX Arcade (1969)
Atari/Namco F-1 Arcade Game (1976)
Atari 2600 Game: Asteroids (1981)


----------



## Zybba (16. Oktober 2018)

Folge 41 ist mal wieder ein Labercast. Tobi und ich sprechen über Hardwareprobleme, Serien und den frisch angekündigten XCOM2 DLC.
Leider ist die Audioqualität diesmal schlechter als gewöhnlich. Sorry dafür!


*PCGC Podcast 41 – Tactical Legacy Podcast*

00:00 – Einstieg
18:35 - Star Citizen: PTU geht bald wieder online
41:25 - CD Projekt Red soll Witcher Autor mehr zahlen
47:25 - Skybound übernimmt Telltales Walking Dead
54:15 - XCOM: Tactical Legacy Pack



Links:
Star Citizen PTU Anleitung
RBTV Plauschangriff
Youtube Channel GVMERS
Der Hauptmann - IMDB
Eurogamer Artikel zu Telltale


XCOM: Tactical Legacy Pack
Trailer
Livestream VOD mit Entwicklern
Feature Übersicht
PCGH XCOM2 Sammelthread


----------



## Zybba (16. Oktober 2018)

Folge 42 ist da! In bewährter Besetzung stecken wir die Köpfe zusammen um über die EGX Messe in Berlin zu quatschen. Außerdem widmen wir uns dem Tactical Legacy Pack sowie den Gemeinsamkeiten und Unterschieden der Open-World-Schwergewichte Assassins Creed: Odyssey und Spider-Man.


*PCGC Podcast 42 – AAA: Arachnoide, Assassinen, Aliens*

00:00 - Einstieg
15:20 - Hörerfeedback
24:30 - Spielemesse EGX Berlin
33:00 - XCOM2: Tactical Legacy Pack
01:06:05 – Assassins Creed: Odyssey vs. Spider-Man



Links:

EGX Berlin
Hooked Video: EGX
GameTwo Video: EGX
Auf ein Bier Podcast: EGX


Assassins Creed: Odyssey
Twitch Prime Inhalte
Auf ein Bier Podcast: AC Discovery Modus


Wie versprochen hier noch ein paar Screenshots, die Olli und Tobi gemacht haben:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (24. Oktober 2018)

Diese Folge reden wir über den Aufreger der Woche wegen Crunch beim Entwickler Rockstar Games und besprechen kurz das Gerücht, dass dort  ein neues "Bully" entwickelt wird. Außerdem fragen wir uns, ob die aktuelle Kritik von Entwicklern an Steam wegen mangelndem Review-Management und kuriosen Währungsumrechnungen im Shopsystem gerechtfertigt ist.


*PCGC Podcast 43 - Crunch und Anglizismen*

00:00 - Einstieg
48:15 - Hörerfeedback
1:08:05 - Schlechte PR für Rockstar
1:35:25 - Bully 2 angeblich in Arbeit
1:44:55 - Polygon Artikel über Steam aus Entwicklersicht
1:56:10 - Discord Store Beta gestartet


Links:

Rockstar
Ursprüngliche Berichterstattug zu Arbeitsbedingungen
Rückmeldung von Rockstar

Videos
Thronebreaker bei Rocketbeans TV
Rage Card Game
Star Citizen Cloth Demo
Hitman: Puddle Pile


----------



## Zybba (31. Oktober 2018)

Dieses mal haben wir was besonderes! Unser Gast Daniel arbeitete längere Zeit in China bei einem Mobile-Games Publisher und quatscht mit uns über Free2Play und Pay2Win auf chinesische Art.  Er berichtet, was er da so erlebt hat und wie die Chinesen als Gamer so "ticken". Außerdem erfahren wir, wie sie zunehmend als Mitbewerber auf dem Games-Weltmarkt auftreten und was es für die Zukunft auch für uns bedeuten könnte. Definitiv hörenswert!


*PCGC Podcast 44 – Tief im Osten: Unser Mann in China*

00:00 - Einstieg
20:30 - Hörerfeedback
38:40 - Kotaku Artikel zu Crunch bei Rockstar
51:00 - Daniel erzählt über F2P in China


Links:
Dayz 1.0 Features
Rainbow Six Halloween Event
XCOM2 - Modular Legacy Armors Mod
Kotaku Artikel zu Crunch allgemein

Von Daniel erwähnt Desktop Spiele:
The Wind Road
Death Coming
Sea of Solitude






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MX4I490MVeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (12. November 2018)

In Folge 45 sprechen Tobi und Lukas wie alle in den letzten Tagen über die missglückte Ankündigung von Diablo Immortal. Dass das nicht das einzige Thema der Blizzcon war, verkommt dabei beinahe zur Nebensache!
Außerdem stellt Lukas das sympathische und zugleich nervige Spiel „Sundered“ vor.


*PCGC Podcast 45 – Shitstorm? Shitblizzard!*

00:00 - Einstieg
24:15 - Hörerfeedback
39:25 - Warcraft 3: Reforged
51:10 - Diablo Immortal
1:25:25 - Review: Sundered
2:09:40 - Umfrage auf PCGames.de


Links:
Destiny 2 aktuell gratis
Rainbow Six: Siege wird  für den chinesischen Markt angepasst
Starcraft 2 Mod: Mass Recall
CoD: MW2 Boycott Gruppe am Releasetag



Blizzcon Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RNt2wQe3p1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G8LbOecWGug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ab2-WW1skOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (18. November 2018)

Das Trio ist wieder vereint: Lukas, Tobi und Olli reden über diverse News, streiten über die Sinnhaftigkeit von Biowares "N7 Day" und der MassEffect Zukunft und wundern sich über die offenkundige Verbreitung von Aufputschmitteln im Publikum der Inside XBox Veranstaltung in Mexico City.


*PCGC Podcast 46 - Mexikaner auf Speed: X018*

00:00 - Einstieg
25:55 - Hörerfeedback
38:35 - Fallout 76 Beta Probleme
50:15 - N7 Day und Mass Effects Zukunft
1:01:25 - angeblich kommen Valve VR + Half-Life
1:21:30 - ROM Vertreiber müssen Nintendo 12 Millionen zahlen
1:24:40 - Inside Xbox – X018




Links:
Umfrage zu Website/Forum
Peter Bathge  im Gamestar Podcast zu DLCs
N7 Rüstung in Anthem
RDR2 Pazifistenkolumne von Katharina Pache
Virtual Reality Trip - 12 Stunden in surrealen Welten


Kommentarvideos zur Diablo Immortal Ankündigung
PC Games
Gamestar
Rocketbeans TV


Fallout Beta Probleme
Riesiger Day 1 Patch
Beta löscht sich selbst
Beta lässt sich nicht deinstallieren


Inside Xbox – X018
Kommende Game Pass Spiele
Microsoft erwirbt Obsidian und InXile
Maus- und Tastatursupport für Xbox One
Crackdown 1 bis 30.11.2018 gratis für Xbox
Void Bastards Announcement Trailer
KINGDOM HEARTS III – Winnie the Pooh Trailer
Jump Force Trailer
Sea of Thieves: The Arena Official Announce Trailer
State of Decay 2 Zedhunter Trailer
Just Cause 4 - New Story Trailer
Forza Horizon 4 Fortune Island Reveal
Crackdown 3 Wrecking Zone Gameplay Trailer


----------



## Zybba (29. November 2018)

Wieder einmal sitzt das Trio zusammen und fragt sich so wichtige Dinge wie: Macht "Cliffy B" diesmal wirklich-wirklich Schluss mit der Spieleentwicklung? Warum herrscht so viel Aufregung in der PCGames Community über eine RDR2 Kolumne?  Abschließend bringt Lukas uns noch das Taktikspiel Warhammer 40.000: Mechanicus  näher.


*PCGC Podcast 47 - Warhammer 40.000: Mechanicus*

00:00 - Einstieg
08:20 - Daniels Japanecke
27:25 - Star Citizen Gratiswoche
33:50 - C&C Remasters
45:10 - THQ Nordic weiter auf Einkaufstour
51:00 - Game Awards 2018 Noiminierungen
56:50 - RDR2 Boykott Kolumne
1:12:10 - Sony nicht bei der E3 2019
1:20:50 - Fallout 76 Review Bombing
1:28:45 - Cliffy B will keine Spiele mehr entwickeln
1:35:40 - Warhammer 40.000: Mechanicus Review


Links:
Rainbow Six: Siege - Wind Bastion
Killer7
Overwatch Gratiswoche
Pepe der Frosch
Nintendo bei der E3 2019
Fallout 76 Bug Compilation Video
Star Citizen erreicht 200 Millionen Dollar Marke
Twitch Emote Guide


Cliffy B
Why you can't play Lawbreakers anymore Video



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warhammer 40.000: Mechanicus
Cinematic Intro
Soundtrack
Warhammer 40k Lore Playlist


----------



## Zybba (6. Dezember 2018)

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten, dies sind die Abenteuer des PCGames Community Podcasts. Dieser macht sich diese Woche auf um in einem epischen, gut fünstündigen Special über 50 Jahre Star Trek Geschichte zu sprechen. Sven, Daniel, Julian und Tobi haben sich zu diesem Zweck im virtuellen Konferenzraum der U.S.S. Discord eingefunden und schwadronieren, philosophieren, kritisieren und diskutieren was das Zeug hält zu allen Star Trek Inkarnationen. Von der Originalserie bis hin zu Discovery. Also abspielen und Ohren spitzen, wie der Vulkanier sagt!


*PCGC Podcast 48 - Unendlicher Podcast: Das Star Trek Special*

00:00:00 - Einstieg
00:12:30 - ST: The Original Series (TOS)
00:23:30 - ST Filme I - V
01:10:08 - ST: The Next Generation (TNG)
01:31:05 - ST Filme VI - X
02:27:30 - ST: Deep Space Nine (DS9)
02:54:46 - ST: Voyager
03:31:20 - ST: Enterprise
03:44:18 - Star Trek (2009)
04:10:45 - ST: Into Darkness
04:26:55 - ST: Beyond und Aussichten für die Reboot Filme
04:39:20 - ST: Discovery
05:06:00 - Die Zukunft von Star Trek


Filme I-X
Star Trek: The Motion Picture
Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
Star Trek III: The Search for Spock
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Star Trek V: The Final Frontier
Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country
Star Trek: Generations
Star Trek: First Contact
Star Trek: Insurrection
Star Trek: Nemesis


----------



## Zybba (12. Dezember 2018)

Das dynamische Duo (naja) in der Gestalt von Lukas und Olli schlägt wieder zu! Wir schauen gespannt auf die kommenden Games Awards wo sich angeblich große Sachen ankündigen und betrauern das Ende der CeBit. Dazu wundern wir uns über martialische Rhetorik eines Innenministers in Bezug auf E-Sport, um dann  gleich in der passenden Stimmung zu sein wenn Olli von der Front Bericht erstattet .Was hat sich in Battlefield 5 gegenüber den Vorgängerteilen geändert, welche Probleme gibt es... und warum wird der Single-Player Teil dieses mal schon wieder kritisiert?


*PCGC Podcast 49 - CeBit, eSports, BF5? Ausradieren!*

00:00 - Einstieg
23:40 - Optimierungsvorschläge: Redaktion reagiert
34:35 - Hörerfeedback
46:30 - Game Awards 2018 Ausblick
1:01:55 - Esport „ausradieren“
1:10:55 - Cebit eingestellt
1:18:45 - Steam Rabatte für Verkäufer
1:25:25 - Anthem Gameplay Stream
1:32:30 - BF5 Review

Links
Interaktive GTA V Karte

Game Awards 2018 Gerüchteküche
Dragon Age 4
Borderlands 3
Obsidian Entertainment Ankündigung
Christoph Waltz als Host

Battlefield 5
Test von Matti Sandquist
Tool zur Anpassung der Prozesspriorität - Nutzung auf eigene Gefahr!
Customization Video
PCGH Raytracing Video
Battlefield - Main Theme
YT Kanal Battle(Non)sense





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R12ybh5122w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (12. Dezember 2018)

JUBILÄUM! Zur 50sten Folge lassen Lukas, Tobi und Olli im aktuellen Gewinnspiel ein paar Spiele für die Hörerschaft springen!
Trotz Feierlaune wird dann pflichtbewusst über die Game Awards 2018 Show gesprochen nachdem Tobi und Olli darüber sinniert haben wie sich "No Mans Sky" so entwickelt hat.


*PCGC Podcast 50 -  Epic Store, Epic Win*

00:00 - Einstieg
27:20 - Verlosungen
36:00 - Hörerfeedback
45:25 - Wolfenstein II uncut für Switch
50:30 - Epic Games Store
1:08:05 - Game Awards 2018


Links:
Das Star Citizen Handtuch im Video
Tobis Fazit zu AC: Odyssey
Aufregung um Fallout76 Taschen


Magic Promo Codes:
Gameawards  (einlösbar bis 16.12.)
PlayRavnica


*Falls ihr an den Verlosungen teilnehmen möchtet, joint unseren Discord Server folgt den Anweisungen des GiveawayBot.*


----------



## Zybba (15. Januar 2019)

Nach der überstandenen Jubiläumsfolge machen wir stramm weiter.
Wir wundern sich gemeinsam über Verhalten von Führungskräften bei Riot Games und die Reaktion darauf.  Tobi berichtet von "Thronebreaker", ich scheuche in "Mutant Year Zero" Mutanten taktisch durch die Endzeit und Olli taucht ab in die Schatten und testet mit Shadow einen Cloud-Gaming-Service.


*PCGC Podcast 51 – Humping for comedic effect*

00:00 - Einstieg
18:30 - Hörerfeedback
28:15 - The Outer Worlds Gameplay
42:30 - Crytek scheitert gegen CIG
50:10 - Riot Games COO beurlaubt
57:20 - China geht gegen Battle Royales vor
1:06:30 - Robot Cache Store
1:19:35 - Thronebreaker: The Witcher Tales
1:45:40 - Shadow
2:37:30 - Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden


Links:
Unreal Tournament Kid
Premierminister zieht Pferdeschwänze
Super Meat Boy OST
Google „verschenkt“ AC: Odyssey
Spieleentwickler Beichten
Shadow Promo Stream


*Falls ihr an den Verlosungen teilnehmen möchtet, joint unseren Discord Server folgt den Anweisungen des GiveawayBot.
Läuft noch bis zum 24.12.*


----------



## Zybba (15. Januar 2019)

KÖNIGSMORD im PCGC Podcast. Die Putschisten Olli und Tobi sowie ihr Handlanger Sven haben Lukas im Schatten einer Virusinfektion (mit der sie absolut nichts zu tun hatten, Ehrenwort!) ausgebootet und machen sich nun genüsslich über die Vorschau auf das Jahr 2019 her. Chaos ist bei so einem Umschwung natürlich vorprogrammiert! Wird ihre Schreckensherrschaft über den Podcast anhalten oder wird der alte Machthaber aus dem Exil ... äh Krankenbett zurückkehren? Stay tuned!




*PCGC Podcast 52 - Into the future*

Dieses mal gibts leider keine Time Stamps. Die Jungs haben einfach über zu viele Spiele gesprochen...








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9z77oztO6UQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (23. Januar 2019)

The Boss is back! Und so sorgt Lukas auch gleich für Disziplin, es gibt wieder News! Unter anderem mit: Alien auf dem Smartphone, hässlichen Fischköpfe in "Shroud of the Avatar". Außerdem mit den Slightly Mad Studios, die jetzt irgendwie "fully mad" sind und unbedingt eine eigene Konsole herausbringen möchten. Anschließend berichtet Tobi von seinen VR Erfahrungen in seiner 20qm Bude inklusiven Entengang hinter heruntergelassenen Rollos.


*PCGC Podcast 53 - Fischkopf Fantasy und Tobi im VR Entengang*

00:00 - Einstieg
10:45 - Alien: Blackout
13:25 - The Division 2 erscheint nicht über Steam
23:05 - Fischmasken in Shroud oft he Avatar
27:05 - THQ Nordic kauft Outcast
34:20 - Bungie verlässt Activision und behält Destiny
43:05 - Konsole „Nad Box“ angekündigt
52:05 - Nvidia steigt auf Freesync um
55:30 - Amazon plant Spielestreaming Dienst
63:00 – Tobis VR Erfahrungen


Links:
Valve Knuckles Controller
Virtuix Omni - VR Treadmill


Erwähnte VR Spiele
From other Suns
Lone Echo
Eleven: Table Tennis VR
Superhot VR
Onward
The invisible Hours
Alien: Isolation VR Mod
Beat Saber
Moss
Astro Bot Rescue Mission (PS VR)
Tetris Effect (PS VR)
Resident Evil 7 Biohazard (PS VR)
Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice VR Edition
EVE: Valkyrie - Warzone
Everspace
Obduction
The Solus Project
Portal Stories: VR
Gorn
Dota 2 (Zuschauermodus)
Star Trek: Bridge Crew
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter VR


----------



## Zybba (23. Januar 2019)

In Folge 54 wundern wir uns über verlorene USB Sticks bei Gearbox mit ganz speziellen Inhalt und EAs Unvermögen mit der Star Wars Lizenz mehr ordentliche Spiele auf die Beine zu stellen. Anschließend diskutieren Lukas und Olli über Bright Memory, ein Early Access FPS eines chinesischen Ein-Mann-Studios.


*PCGC Podcast 54 – Sponsored by Epic*

00:00 - Einstieg
27:30 - Hörerfeedback
41:45 - BenQ Screenbar
46:20 - Vader Episode 1 und andere Fan Filme
54:35 - Star Wars: EA stoppt Spielenwicklung
1:06:45 - Randy Pitchfords Camgirl
1:12:35 - Valve kündigt Veränderungen für Steam an
1:20:40 - Bright Memory - Episode 1 / 光明记忆：第一章


Links:
Installationanleitung für Skyrim Mods
BF5 Junker 88 Killstreak Video (schon vom November, war also Prenerf)


Fan Filme
VADER Episode 1: Shards of the Past
DARTH MAUL: Apprentice
Fallout: Red Star
Portal: No Escape
DUST - SciFi Short Movies


----------



## Zybba (30. Januar 2019)

In Folge 55 reden wir über die schwedische 80er Robot-Apokalypse "Generation Zero" und eine etwas kuriosen E-Sport Ankündigung. Im Anschluss besprechen sie die Welt und (massiven) Probleme der Anthem  VIP-Demo.


*PCGC Podcast 55 – Dicke Kartoffeln, dicke Javelins, dicke Probleme!*

00:00 - Einstieg
04:00 - Jackbox Party Pack gratis
04:55 - Cyberpunks Creative Director wechselst zu Blizzard
08:50 - Starbreeze Studios vor dem Aus?
13:30 - Landwirtschaftssimulator goes esports
16:55 - Generation Zero: Releasetermin
28:10 - Anthem VIP Demo



Links:
TES: Oblivion Mod Guide


Generation Zero
Unstimmigkeiten zur Inspiration
Preview Video
Closed Beta Gameplay


Anthem
Balanceänderungen
Angaben zur 4k Performance
Bioware Statement zu technischen Problemen


----------



## Zybba (8. Februar 2019)

Ihr dachtet es geht nicht noch nerdiger als ein stundenlanger Podcast über Star Trek? Dann hört diese Folge über die Star Trek Spiele!
Lauscht Tobi, Sven und Daniel wie sie von den frühesten bis zu aktuelleren Titeln ihre Erfahrungen austauschen.


*PCGC Podcast 56 - Star Trek: Treffen der Spiele-Generationen*

00:00 - Einstieg
2:20 - Star Trek (1971) und Star Trek (PDP-10)
7:00 - Star Trek Spiele in den 80ern, C64, NES, Gameboy
12:33 - Star Trek: 25th Anniversary
22:30 - Star Trek: Judgment Rites
28:50 - Star Trek: Secret of Vulcan Fury
31:20 - Star Trek: Starfleet Academy - Starship Bridge Simulator
32:54 - Star Trek: The Next Generation – A Final Unity
43:00 - Star Trek: Klingon und Star Trek: Borg
44:48 - Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Harbinger
46:49 - Star Trek: Starfleet Academy und Klingon Academy
1:04:33 - Star Trek Generations
1:09:00 - Star Trek Pinball
1:09:38 - Star Trek: The Next Generation: Klingon Honor Guard
1:10:55 - Star Trek: Starship Creator, Star Trek: The Next Generation Interactive Technical Manual, Screen Saver und andere Kuriositäten
1:15:10 - Star Trek: Birth of the Federation
1:21:30 - Star Trek: Starfleet Command, Starfleet Command II und Star Trek: New Worlds
1:27:15 - Star Trek: Hidden Evil
1:28:40 - Star Trek: Armada und Armada II
1:32:13 - Star Trek: Deep Space Nine – The Fallen
1:33:40 - Star Trek: Voyager – Elite Force und Elite Force II
1:41:43 - Star Trek: Away Team
1:42:55 - Star Trek: Bridge Commander
1:47:31 - Star Trek (2013)
1:53:34 - Star Trek Online
2:05:51 - Star Trek: Bridge Crew
2:09:50 - Mobile Spiele: Star Trek Timelines und Star Trek Fleet Command
2:18:22 - Stellaris Mod - Star Trek: New Horizon


Links:

Unsere Star Trek Spiele Liste
Der TOS Kommunikator als Smartphone Gerät


----------



## Zybba (19. Februar 2019)

Das alte Dreierteam des PCGC Podcasts bespricht heute Themen für die jungen Leute: Olli und Lukas haben die Battle Royal Überraschung Apex Legends getestet. Danach kriegt sich die Fanboy Division, bestehend aus Lukas und Tobi kaum noch über die Division 2 Beta ein.


*PCGC Podcast 57 - Shadowdrop statt Titanfall*

00:00 - Einstieg
14:00 –Star Trek Podcast Feedback
25:30 - Zeichensprache in Star Citizen
30:50 - Umsetzungen klassischer RPGs für Konsolen
32:55 - Entwicklerstudio Adhoc gegründet
34:00 - Daedalics Zukunftspläne
42:05 - Crytek Kiew wird zu Blackwood Games
45:15 - NetEase  investiert in Quantic Dream
14:30 - Angeblich anstehende Massenentlassungen bei Activision Blizzard
57:05 - Diskussion um News mit Agenda
1:10:30 - Apex Legends
1:44:25 - The Division 2 Beta



Das Video haben wir im Podcast nicht erwähnt, aber ich fand es ganz hilfreich:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ku_50C-ifeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (20. Februar 2019)

In der neuen Folge grübelt die Podcast-Stammbesetzung Lukas, Tobi und Olli über das neue Wertungssystem der PCGames und ihrer Schwesterzeitschriften und den Sinn und Unsinn von Spielewertungen allgemein. Außerdem sprechen sie über die kuriose Mischung aus Bullethell und Tippakrobatik namens "The Textorcist" und bestaunen angewidert die Ergebnisse einer KI die sich Fotos von Personen ausdenkt. Werden die Podcast Teilnehmer selber noch vor Folge 100 durch Bots ersetzt werden?


*PCGC Podcast 58 - Wertungsverwirrung im Botcast*

00:00 - Einstieg
18:30 - Hörerfeedback
42:10 - THQ Nordic kauft Warhorse Studios
46:00 - Anthem Kurzfilm von Neill Blomkamp
52:30 - Fast 800 Entlassungen bei Activision Blizzard
1:05:50 - Täuschend echte KI-Gesichter durch GAN
1:20:20 - Computecs neues Wertungssystem


Links:
The Textorcist: The Story of Ray Bibbia
Gamestar Podcast 50 – Psychotricks beim Weltenbau
Polygon Artikel zu Tricks der Entwickler
Skyrim Total Conversion Enderal als Standalone
Play4 und Games Aktuell Podcasts zu The Division 2
Wrestler Booker T. verklagt Activision


----------



## Zybba (26. Februar 2019)

Heute sprechen wir mit unserem neuen Gast Robert unter anderem über Anthem, dass er positiver sieht als viele andere und selbst Singleplayer-Tobi ist dem Spiel zu seiner eigenen Überraschung nicht ganz abgeneigt. Olli tauchte in die dichte Atmosphäre von Metro: Exodus ein und krittelt an Details herum. Daneben gibt es wieder diverse News wie eine ominöse Ankündigung von Google und eine eventuelle Kooperation zwischen Nintendo und Microsoft.


*PCGC Podcast 59 - Dystopische Einsamkeit oder dynamisches Gruppenspiel*

00:00 - Einstieg
05:45 - Hörerfeedback
09:55 - Thimbleweed Park aktuell gratis im Epic Store
11:15 - Apex Construct VR steigert Absätze drastisch
14:15 - THQ Nordic erhält Investorengelder in Millionenhöhe
19:55 - Googles Gamingprojekt
30:35 - Bowser wird neuer Nintendo US Chef
38:45 - Nintendo X Microsoft
48:55 - Metro: Exodus
1:28:40 - Anthem


----------



## Zybba (5. März 2019)

Akute Newsflaute und ein fehlendes Hauptthema ausgerechnet zum "Mini-Jubiläum" der 60sten Folge! Das hält uns aber nicht davon ab, dennoch unseren Senf zu den Veränderungen bei GOG und den News zur (letzten?) Star Wars Hoffnung  "Jedi: Fallen Order" abzugeben.
Daneben gibt es einen erstaunlichen browserbasierten Level-Viewer und Gerüchte über ein kommendes CoD: Modern Warfare 2 Remaster.


*PCGC Podcast 60 – Ziemlich lumpig*

00:00 – Einstieg
28:50 - Gewalt als Stilmittel von Chris Dörre
33:20 - Anthem Downgrade Video
41:10 - Spielewelten im Browser betrachten
43:25 - Entlassungen bei GOG
1:01:45 - CoD: MW 2 Remaster
1:09:50 - Jedi Fallen Order Reveal und Chris Avellones Beteiligung
1:18:30:30 - Dead Cells Gratis DLC angekündigt


Links:
Darkest Dungeon 2 Trailer
Warsaw
Auf ein Bier Folge zur F2P Zukunft


----------



## Zybba (12. März 2019)

Heute nur zu zweit, aber dafür stellt Lukas ganz frisch die Beta des Diablo-Clones "Warhammer: Chaosbane" vor und warum er nicht so wirklich begeistert ist.
Des weiteren sprechen wir über kommende Hardcore-Taktik-Shooter, eine Rückkehr von Halo zu dem PC, stumme Protagonisten in Videospielen und EAs Absage der Pressekonferenz zur E3.


*PCGC Podcast 61 – Diabolisch durchschnittlich*

00:00 - Einstieg
18:30 - Hörerfeedback
20:05 - Ready or Not
30:20 - Diablo erstmals digital
39:15 - Halo Masterchief Collection angeblich für PC
43:55 - EA nicht bei der E3 2019
47:10 - Kolumne zu stummen Spieleprotagonisten von Matthias Dammes
1:04:30 - Warhammer Chaosbane Beta


Links:
Star Trek: Discovery
GameTwo Anthem Beitrag
What the Hell happened to Killzone
PCGames Podcast Artikel und User Empfehlungen
Fazit zur Chaosbane Beta von Felix Schütz


----------



## Zybba (26. März 2019)

Diesmal ist Olli voll im Trend und stattet dem Streaming-Service "Shadow" nochmal einen Besuch ab. Lukas und Tobi sind beeindruckt, dass die Halo Master Chief Collection auf den PC und über Steam (!) erscheint und ärgern sich über Epics Exklusivdeals wie zuletzt "Phoenix Point". Im Anschluss diskutieren wir (erstaunlich) ernst über das immer aktuelle Thema "Gewalt in Videospielen" angesichts des kommenden Releases von Sonys  Zombie Freakerdrama "Days Gone".


*PCGC Podcast 62 - Masterrace Collection*

00:00 - Einstieg
44:25 - Feedback aus dem Forum
54:40 - Halo MCC für PC
01:04:45 - Epic Games Store
01:23:00 - Pixelgewalt und moralische Bedenken


Links:
Doom Annihilation
Innovative Geräuschdämmung
Google GDC 2019 Stream (erschien nach unserer Aufnahme)
Chaosbane Beta Vorschauvideo
Kinderfreaker in Days Gone
Halo MCC ohne XBOX Live


Epic Games Store
Roadmap
Phoenix Point Exklusivität
Epic liest Steam Userdaten aus
Steam reagiert auf Spionage
Oxenfree gratis


----------



## Zybba (26. März 2019)

In der heutigen Folge kommen wir wie fast alle Gaminginteressierten nicht um den angekündigten Streamingdienst Google Stadia herum... und beleuchten dabei auch Facetten die andernorts unserer Meinung zu kurz gekommen sind. Dazu hat sich - trotz unseres wachsenden Widerwillens - auch der Epic Store thematisch wieder nach vorne gedrängelt und wir diskutieren über dessen aggressive Exklusivideals, abgerundet von einigen kleineren News.


*PCGC Podcast 63 - In den Fängen der Megakonzerne*

00:00 - Hörerfeedback
07:00 - Google Stadia
44:10 -  Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 2
52:10 - CD Projekts Releasepläne
58:35 - CoD: Mobile
59:45 - Wargaming entwickelt F2P Shooter
1:04:55 - Epic Games Store Galore
1:21:50 - Bright Memory: Infinite


Epic Games Store Links
weitere Exclusives angekündigt
Chris Avellone zu Exklusivdeals
Tim Sweenys Seitenhiebe gegen Steam
Steam Bibliothek Redesign


----------



## Zybba (2. April 2019)

Der Frühling naht und schon schmilzt nicht nur der Schnee (welcher?), sondern auch die Podcast Besatzung. Die ersten sind schon in den Urlaub entschwunden und so müssen Lukas und Olli alleine diese Folge bestreiten. Erstaunlich viele Spieleankündigungen stehen auf dem Programm, und Lukas hat sich getraut und - ausgerechnet - mit "Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice" mal ein Soulslike ausprobiert.


*PCGC Podcast 64 - Sekiro: Shadows die a lot*

00:00 - Einstieg
08:15 - Hörerfeedback
35:17 – CD Projekt Red: E3 2019 und Personalaufstockung
38:25 - Crytec CEO Interview
43:35 - Overwatch Team baut Arena
49:45 - Borderlands 3
60:55 - Acer Predator Gaming Chair
65:25 - Wolfenstein: Youngblood
75:55 - Divinity: Fallen Heroes
1:18:30 - Ersteindruck zu Sekiro: Shadows die twice


Links:
PCGC Podcast 44 - Tief im Osten: Unser Mann in China
Anno 1800 erscheint nicht über Steam
Wolfenstein: Youngblood Trailer
Divinity: Fallen Heroes Trailer

Sekiro
Sekiro Test von Katharina Pache
Sekiro Speed Run Rekord von danflesh111
Sekiro FPS unlock und die Auswirkungen

Borderlands 3
Teaser Trailer
Reveal Trailer
Handsome Collection UHD Trailer
BL1 Remastered: Weder HDR noch Splitscreen auf PC


----------



## Zybba (8. April 2019)

Wir würden gerne eine Spezialfolge zum Thema Hardware aufnehmen.
Hat jemand Lust daran teilzunehmen?

*Unabhängig davon könnt ihr gerne Themenvorschläge machen!*
Was interessiert euch oder würde sich aktuell anbieten?
Wir würden dann natürlich noch mal auswählen, welche Themen wir abdecken werden/können.


----------



## Zybba (9. April 2019)

Heute wird es mal wieder konsolenexklusiv: Robert stellt mit dem zuckersüßen "Yoshi's  Crafted World" die Antithese zum letzten Hauptthema "Sekiro" vor. Außerdem geht es um den viel diskutierten Kotaku-Artikel zur dramatischen Entwicklungsgeschichte von "Anthem" und einer interessanten Doku auf Netflix über die Entwicklung von "For Honor". Und warum hat Sony ein Patent für den Weiterverkauf von digitalen Spielen angemeldet?


*PCGC Podcast 65 - Ich zeig dir meinen Yoshi!*

00:00 - Einstieg
27:15 - Hörerfeedback
33:25 - Sony meldet Weiterverkaufspatent an
39:55 - Borderlands 3 Releasetermin und Valves Index VR
46:35 - Kotaku Artikel zur Entwicklungs Anthems
1:23:40 - For Honor Doku “Playing Hard”
1:33:55 - No Man’s Sky VR
1:43:15 - Nintendo VR
1:51:05 - Yoshi’s Crafted World


Links:
Open World Frust Video
PoE 2: Deadfire Update
Open AI gegen Team OG
Englischer Videokommentar zum Anthem Artike
Youtube Channel Gamumentary
Zwei Steine spielen Yoshi


----------



## Zybba (15. April 2019)

Nachdem Tobi den Podcast Fluch der vorzeitig sterbenden Grafikkarten an Olli weitergereicht hat, sprechen wir heute über Sinn- und Unsinn des Assassins Creed 3 Remasters, Respawns ungewöhnlichen Aufstieg in letzter Zeit und den ersten Trailer zu ihrem "Jedi: Fallen Order" sowie natürlich allen (un)möglichen News der letzten Woche.


*PCGC Podcast 66 - Remasterte Assassinen und Respawnte Jedis*

00:00 - Einstieg
18:15 - DCP 2019
26:35 - Real Life Battle Royale
33:00 - Dragon Age 4 Kotaku Artikel
36:10 - Watch Dogs 3 spielt in London
42:30 - Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order Trailer und erste Infos
1:11:50 - Assassins Creed 3 Remaster


Links:
OpenAI Five Finals VOD
DCP 2019 VOD
The Division 2 Screenshots


*Sorry für die vielen Hintergrundgeräusche!
Nächstes Mal werde ich mich wieder öfter muten.*


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2019)

Irgendwie scheint die Textformatierung hier aktuell nicht zu funktionieren. Daher kann ich die letzten beiden Folgen nicht wie gewohnt mit Time Stamps hier posten. Ich verlinke einfach zum jeweiligen PCG Forenpost.


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2019)

*PCGC Podcast 67 - Power für die Playstation, Power für die Verdauung!*


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2019)

Heute mal ein knapper "Not-Podcast". Denn Zeit ist knapp aber so ohne Podcast kann auch keiner,
und so konzentrieren sich Tobi und Olli heute mal nur auf wenige Themen (diesmal wirklich!).
So wird über den überraschenden Kickstarter Erfolg "Subverse" gesprochen, eine Art "Mass Effect" Parodie, die sich primär aber eher um weibliche Besatzungsmitglieder mit eindeutigen Vorzügen dreht.
Trotzdem besteht Hoffnung dass der Titel mehr wird als nur eine digitale Fleischbeschau sondern vielleicht sogar eine recht witzige Parodie auf "Mass Effect" im Speziellen und Spiele und Spieler im Allgemeinen.
Ansonsten geht es um Crunch im "Fortnite"-Studio, und dem Gegenteil davon bei Respawn mit "Apex Legends".
Dazu noch um den geplanten Veröffentlichungstermin der PS5 und den chinesischen Spielemarkt, wo die dortige Zensur mal wieder ihren stählernen Bann-Hammer schwingt.


*PCGC Podcast 68 - Subversive Waifus*

00:00 - Einstieg
00:08:40 - Hörerbeitrag vom "suggysug"
00:16:15 - Mass Effect Erotik-Parodie "Subverse" startet auf Kickstarter durch
00:32:15 - Crunch bei Epic wegen "Fortnite" - Respawn schont sich bei "Apex Legends"
00:39:15 - Playstation 5 erscheint nicht vor April 2020
00:47:00 - China verbietet Spiele mit Blut, Leichen, Mahjong und einiges mehr
00:54:10 - Verabschiedung


----------



## Zybba (7. Mai 2019)

THE BOSS IS BACK!! Und so bringt Lukas mit "Katana Zero" gleich mal ein amtliches Hauptthema mit und untersucht mit Tobi und Olli die Faszination dieses blutigen Retro-Action-Plattformers.
Ferner bleibt das Team mit dem kostenlosen 1-Mann-Projekt "Himno" gleich im Retro-Platformer Bereich, taucht aber mit der Valve "Index" auch in die VR-Neuzeit ein. Dazu geht mit es - vermeintlich - frisch vermeldeten Skandalen rund um "Star Citizen" in den journalistischen Sumpf den das Forbes-Magazin gerade aufgerissen hat.


*PCGC Podcast 69 - Chillig hüpfen, Chaotisch schnetzeln*

00:00 - Einstieg
22:05 - Himno
43:25 - Hörerfeedback
47:40 - Ubisoft will Reselling von Keys unterbinden
1:06:30 - Star Citizen Forbes Artikel
1:28:50 – Valves VR Index
1:47:20 - Katana Zero


Deus Ex Bücher:
Icarus Effect und Black Light

Videos:
Morrowind Re-Review
Oblivion Re-Review
Deutscher Computerspielpreis 2019 - Supercut 
Factorio - Sandstorm


----------



## Zybba (16. Mai 2019)

In dieser Episode spekulieren wir über das kommende „Assassins Creed“ und sprechen über unseren Ersteindruck zu „Ghost Recon Breakpoint“.
Neben Ubisoft widmen wir uns auch seriösen Spieleentwicklern, wie Cloud Imperium Games. Das Userfeedback zu Star Citizen wird aufgegriffen und die Forenumfrage höchstprofessionell ausgewertet.
Zum Abschluss berichtet Robert von seinen Erfahrungen mit „Days Gone“.


*PCGC Podcast 70 – Zombies pfeifen aus dem letzten Loch*

00:00 - Einstieg
23:15 – Hörerfeedback und Star Citizen Umfrage
53:05 - Assassins Creed Ragnarok
01:03:55 - Ghost Recon Breakpoint
01:15:15 - Spiele auf physischen Medien
01:25:25 - Days Gone Review







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4gWK9-2pdXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e76qJGzbiI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6dl96_-ehbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (6. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überraschend haben Microsoft und Sony eine Kooperation angekündigt. Darüber müssen wir in Episode 71 natürlich sprechen! Zusätzlich wurde das AR Spiel „Minecraft Earth“ angekündigt.
Neben einigen anderen News sprechen wir ausführlich über Rage 2, das Lukas angespielt hat.
Außerdem startet Tobi eine kleine Verlosung!


*PCGC Podcast 71 – Neue Bäume im Central Park*

00:00 – Einstieg
17:55 - Spec Ops: The Line Verlosung
21:20 - Microsoft & Sony Kooperation
25:00 - Minecraft Earth
34:35 - Ubisoft: 3 unangekündigte AAA Games bis März
42:00 - Rage 2


Links:
Auf ein Bier Podcast 213 – Epic vs. Valve
Epic Sale – einige Spiele aus Store entfernt
Spec Ops: The Line - Videoanalyse *(SPOILER!!!)*
Skull & Bones verschoben
Rage 2 Test von Felix Schütz
Rage 2 PCGH Techniktest






*In der nächsten Folge werden wir über A Plague Tale sprechen. Das Spiel kommt hier im Forum guten Anklang gefunden zu haben. Falls jemand von euch an der Aufnahme teilnehmen will, meldet euch! 
Das gleiche gilt für eine potentielle Star Citizen Sonderfolge! Das kann aber noch dauern, da wir einen geeigneten Patch abwarten möchten.*


----------



## Zybba (6. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach einem holprigen Start in die Folge 72 bespricht das bewährte (?) Trio Neuigkeiten über einen heiß ersehnten (?) universellen Launcher von GOG, einen kuriosen Handheld mit Kurbel, kabelloses VR und warum das wichtig werden könnte.
Im Anschluss wenden sie sich mit "A Plague Tale: Innocence" einem Kritikerliebling zu... doch überraschenderweise sind Tobi und Olli sich in der Bewertung gar nicht so einig!


*PCGC Podcast 72 - Rattig im Mittelalter*

00:00 - Einstieg
07:00 - Hörerfeedback
15:45 - THQ Nordic übernimmt Piranha Bytes
25:35 - GOG Galaxy 2.0 angekündigt
36:55 - Ocolus Quest
48:30 - Der Gameboy bekommt Konkurrenz: “Playdate”
54:55 – Review: A Plague Tale: Innocence


Links:
Dead Cells DLC: Rise of Giants
Youtube Channel Ctrl Shift Face
THQ Nordic: 2 Ankündigungen zur E3 2019
Video Oculus Quest + Rift S: Before You Buy
GOG Galaxy 2.0 Ankündigung und Videointerview dazu
A Plague Tale Test von Christian Dörre
A Plague Tale Technikvideo


----------



## Zybba (6. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die E3 steht an, daher werden viele Spielethemen besprochen! CoD: MW, Death Stranding und diverse Gerüchte. Außerdem stellt Lukas Void Bastards vor und Sven berichtet von Total War: Three Kingdoms sowie Disneyland Paris.
Tobi ist auch da.


*PCGC Podcast 73 - Total Void: Three Bastards*

00:00 – Einstieg
22:45 - Death Stranding Reveal Trailer
28:05 - Hörerfeedback
31:40 - CoD: Modern Warfare Reboot
52:20 - Gerüchte zu Red Faction: Evolution, Baldurs Gate 3, Fable 4
1:00:55 - XBOX Gamepass für PC angekündigt
1:04:00 - Void Bastards
1:36:30 - Total War: Three Kingdoms


Links:
Ikonen der Spieleindustrie - Peter Molyneux
Void Bastards - Komplette Story im Video *(SPOILER!!!)*
Tobi pitcht uns seine CoD Idee


----------



## Zybba (11. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der alljährliche E3 Wahnsinn beginnt! Wir schauen auf die Neuigkeiten von EA und Microsoft, wie Gameplay zu "Star Wars: The Fallen Order", neues zur nächsten XBox-Konsole, "Halo Infinite" und (Trommelwirbel) "Cyberpunk 2077" mit Releasedatum und Keanu Reeves (ja, genau dem).
Dann werfen wir einen genaueren Blick auf das SciFi Drama "Observation" und Olli hat lebensverändernde Erkenntnisse bezüglich der WASD Tasten.


*PCGC Podcast 74 - E3 Teil 1: Erleuchtungen, Exclusives und Extraterrestrisches*

00:00 - Einstieg
19:25 - Hörerfeedback
21:30 - Google Stadia Details und unterstützte Spiele
39:50 - Baldurs Gate 3
44:25 - Zukunftspläne für Destiny 2
49:45 - EA Play
1:01:06 - Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order
1:19:35 - Microsoft Media Briefing u.a. mit Cyberpunk 2077
1:45:55 - Project Scarlett, Elite Controller, Gamepass für PC
1:54:05 – Review: Observation


Links:
”I've somehow been WASDing wrong my whole life”
How Dead Cells Secretly Stops You From Dying
Raising Kratos
Baldurs Gate Entwicklervideotagebuch #1
Angekündigte EA Originals Indies



*Ich habe jetzt wegen des Mehraufwands doch nicht für alle erwähnten Spiele Links eingestellt. Ihr findet die Namen ja im Ticker und bei Bedarf sicher problemlos alle weiteren Infos.*


----------



## Zybba (20. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese Woche besprechen Tobi und Lukas die verbleibenden Pressekonferenzen der E3. Ausführlich sprechen wir über Ubisoft, Bethesda, Devolver und die PC Gaming Show. Square Enix findet etwas Beachtung, der Nintendo Direct konnten wir aber einfach nicht standhalten.
Wo sind die treuen Nintendofans, wenn man sie mal braucht?!


*PCGC Podcast 75 - E3 Teil 2: Extrem ernüchternde Erfahrungen*

00:00 - Einstieg
08:55 - Hörerfeedback
14:50 - Ubisoft PK
57:40 - Bethesda PK
1:31:05 - Devolver Digital
1:41:20 - PC Gaming Show
2:18:35 - Square Enix
2:37:15 - Nintendo Direct
2:42:05 - E3 Fazit?


Links:
Youtube Channel Corridor Crew
Assassins Creed Story Creator Mode
Epic Games Store Gratisspiele
Control Vorschau +  Gamplay Video
Star Citizens Bartender Video
Nintendo Podcast zur E3 2019
"Artifact" auf Twitch


----------



## Zybba (25. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Sommerloch nach der E3 hat den Podcast eingeholt, und so begeben sich Lukas und Olli auf "Gala" Niveau in den News und besprechen die letzten Peinlichkeiten von Randy Pitchford (Gearbox). Zusätzlich widmen wir uns Amazons "versteckte" Entlassungen während der E3 und EAs interessante Auslegung des allseits beliebten Begriffes "Lootbox".
Als Hauptthema sprechen wir dann über Devolvers neuesten Action-Streich "My Friend Pedro" und warum wir uns den Lobgesängen nicht so anschließen mögen.


*PCGC Podcast 76 - Eine bemühte Banane*

00:00- Einstieg
21:45 - Hörerfeedback
24:14 - EA bezeichnet Lootboxen als "Überraschungsmechaniken"
31:55 - Randy Pitchford wird Veruntreuung vorgeworfen
47:05 - Amazon Games entlässt während der E3 dutzende Entwickler
54:45 - Review: My Friend Pedro


----------



## Zybba (1. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den Podcast-Göttern sei gedankt, die volle Besetzung ist wieder am Start! Wir sprechen über die mittlerweile erlaubte NS-Symbolik in "Wolfenstein Youngblood" und den Vorwurf, dass freie QA-Mitarbeiter bei Treyarch stark benachteiligt werden. National beschäftigt uns die überraschende Kehrtwende bei der eigentlich schon beschlossenen Games-Förderung in Deutschland und ein etwas  überambitioniert wirkendes Multiplayer Projekt auf Kickstarter. Zum Abschluss sprechen wir über die mutige Preisgestaltung bei Google Stadia.


*PCGC Podcast 77 - RAW: Fürther Größenwahn?*

00:00 - Einstieg
27:40 - Steam Summer Sale: Bedeutung heute und Ärger mit dem Meta-Game
41:30 - Hörerfeedback
58:00 - Wolfenstein Youngblood erscheint uncut
1:09:50 - Treyarch: QA Mitarbeiter werden als Menschen zweiter Klasse behandelt?
1:35:35 - Beschlossene deutsche Spieleförderung kippt
1:47:15 - RAW: Kickstarter Projekt aus Deutschland wirft Fragen auf
2:00:25 - Google Stadia: Wenig Interesse in der EU


Links:
NBA2K Werbung
Polens Ministerpräsident schenkte Obama The Witcher 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IAv06TjSdCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (6. Juli 2019)

Die Folge diese Woche fällt aus, da thementechnisch einfach nicht viel los war.


----------



## Zybba (15. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folge 78 ist endlich da! Und das mit voller Besetzung was Lukas gleich zu einer enthusiastischen Begrüßung motiviert!
Mit Tobi und Olli redet er diese Woche über die Nintendo Switch Lite, Merkwürdigkeiten beim Key-Dealer G2A, einer Starcraft 2 KI  und Amazons etwas rätselhafter Ankündigung eines Herr der Ringe – MMOs.


*PCGC Podcast 78 - Volle Transpirierung*

00:00 - Einstieg
35:50 - Hörerfeedback
44:05 - Entwickler gegen G2A
59:50 - Nintendo Switch Light
1:13:15 - Starcraft II Ki in ranked Matches
1:18:05 - Amazon entwickelt Herr der Ringe MMO
1:25:35 - Steam Labs
1:28:55 - Verabschiedung mit genialem Marketing


Links:
E3 2019 Dub
Staplerfahrer Klaus
Tobis Vergleichsbilder: New York vs The Division


----------



## Zybba (24. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Willkommen zum Podcast mit einem der Typen, die die erfolgreichste Mass Effect 3 Mod gemacht haben!
Da Olli schon auf dem Weg in den Urlaub ist  unterhalten sich Lukas und Tobi über allerlei Themenfremdes, wie Serien und Mods. Gegen Ende besinnen sie sich doch noch und kehren zurück zum PCGC Themenklassiker: Ubisoft.


*PCGC Podcast 79 – Ein Sommer voller Ubisoft*

00:00 - Einstieg
03:00 – DayZ und Mods generell
25:15 - CoD: Modern Warfare MP Gameplay
33:35 - The Witcher Netflix Trailer und Serien generell
45:20 - Nintendo Switch Überarbeitung Nachtrag
46:45 - RAW Kickstarter Kampagne eingestellt
52:00 - Factorio Entwickler beantragt G2A Entschädigung
57:00 - UPLAY+ Spieleliste
59:30 - Google Stadia Preisgestaltung
1:05:05 - Ubisoft: Quartalsbericht,  The Division 2 Erfolg und möglicher Singleplayerableger
1:19:15 - Warhammer Serie Eisenhorn


Links:
Spacedock Video zur Mondlandung
Black Mesa (Half-Life 1 Remake)
Tobis Mass Effect Mod Mehem


Warhammer 40.000
Lore: Luetin09
Lore: Arch Warhammer
Fanfilm: Astartes




MrFob schrieb:


> Ok, gleich mal zwei Korrekturen:
> - Die ME3 mod, die der Zybba da so einwandfrei im Klappentext bewirbt ist wie ich dann vorhin beim Link organisieren gesehen habe leider nur noch auf Platz 2, Awwwwww. (Aber auf Platz 1 ist das Toolset, also stimmt der Satz technisch gesehen noch. )
> - The Expanse season 4 started am 13. *Dez*ember und *nicht* im *Sept*ember, wie von mir behauptet. Am Wochenende kam auch noch ein Trailer dafuer raus:


----------



## Zybba (5. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In Episode 80 sprechen Nils, Julian, Sven und Lukas über Rainbow Six Siege.
Der letzte Podcast zu diesem Thema erschien vor knapp einem Jahr. Höchste Zeit, die bisherigen Entwicklungen zu diskutieren. Wagt einen Spawn Peek, falls ihr euch traut!


*PCGC Podcast 80 - Stupid sexy Warden*

00:00 – Einstieg
06:20 - Y3S3: OPERATION GRIM SKY
23:15 - Geplante Optische Anpassungen und deren Absage
28:10 - Y3S4: OPERATION WIND BASTION
48:05 - Y4S1: OPERATION BURNT HORIZON
1:14:15 - Neue Features
1:21:30 - Y4S2: OPERATION PHANTOM SIGHT
1:40:20 - Seasonal Events
1:52:35 - Zukunftspläne
1:56:05 - Matchmaking, Newcomer Modus, Kommunikation


Links:
Rainbow Podcast Nr.1 - Die Basics
Stupid sexy Flanders

Neue Features
Starter Edition abgeschafft, DLC Operator Preisreduzierung
MMR Rollback
Reverse Friendly Fire

Seasonal Events
Mad House
Rainbow is Magic!
Showdown


----------



## Zybba (7. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lukas, Tobi und Olli haben sich wieder zusammengefunden und schaffen es erneut, sich ganz ohne Hauptthema gnadenlos zu verquatschen: Es geht u.a. um einen kontroversen Artikel eines "Ghost Recon Wildlands" Story-Verantwortlichen und eine kuriose Konsole deren noch kuriosere Spiele Fördermittel aus Bayern bekommen. Zusätzlich werden die Vorschau zu "The Outer Worlds" und die gemischten Reaktionen darauf sowie der E3 Leak von über 2000 Adressdaten von  Journalisten thematisiert. Um diesen Ninja gehts auch noch.


*PCGC Podcast 81 - Pong: Innovation aus Bayern*

00:00 – Laaanger Einstieg
42:10 – Hörerfeedback
1:06:30 - Cyberpunk 2077 auf Gamescom anspielbar
1:10:50 - Ghost Recon Wildlands Autor unzufrieden mit Berichterstattung
1:18:30 - Bayern finanziert Pong Remake
1:33:40 - The Outer Worlds Vorschau
1:40:35 - E3 leakt Daten von Journalisten
1.48:15 - No Man’s Sky: Beyond Release Datum
1:50:40 - Streamer Ninja wechselt von Twitch zu Mixer


Links:
Kamvas Pro 16 Pen Display
Anno: Mutationem


----------



## Zybba (12. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum schmuggelt Hideo Kojima ein Bridge Baby? Dieser Frage und dem Gerücht, dass Death Stranding nicht mehr PS exklusiv ist, gehen Tobi und Lukas auf den Grund. Außerdem geht es um das kommende Modern Warfare sowie Caliber.
Zusätzlich teilt Lukas seinen Ersteindruck zu Age of Wonders: Planetfall.


*PCGC Podcast 82 - Laserdinos*

00:00 - Einstieg + Gewinnspiel
02:55 - Hörerfeedback
12:35 - CoD: Modern Warfare dedicated Servers und Crossplay
18:20 - Death Stranding dochg kein PS Exclusive und Kojimas Flughafenkontrolle
25:15 - Wargamings Shooter Caliber
29:50 - Age of Wonders: Planetfall


Links:
aktuelle Epic Store Gratisspiele


----------



## Zybba (13. August 2019)

Hier noch ein paar aktuellere Videos zum thematisierten CoD: Modern Warfare.


*Sie sind aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen!*
Das erste ist vom offiziellen Infinity Ward Kanal. Konsolengamplay, angeblich  mit Unverwundbarkeitscheat gegen Bots. Man sieht aber recht viele Elemente vom regulären MP Modus.
Die beiden letzten gehen ein bisschen auf diverse Features ein, sind aber von Activision als Werbung gekauft. Also gibt es dort keine kritische Stimme.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_n7S-ooJyP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_TJ_j9rkC0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_PMMxI2aFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (21. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Gamescom steht vor der Tür! Das bedeutet mehr News zu Spielen. Die diskutiert Gast Daniel mit der Stammbesetzung. So geht es zum Beispiel über das kommende Need for Speed und Saints Row.
Als Hauptmenu gibt es einen Weltraum-Shooter mit Western-Vibes. Rebel Galaxy Outlaw, serviert von Olli und Tobi.


*PCGC Podcast 83 – Den Skelettkönig im Schlafzimmer umnieten*

00:00 - Einstieg
29:40 - Gewinnspiel
31:55 - Death Stranding für PC und 1 Probemonat Uplay gratis
35:40 – Hörerfeedback
41:55 - Need for Speed: Heat
50:30 - Destiny 2 Steam Releasetermin
52:15 - Dying Light 2 Gameplay
54:00 - Saints Row 5 angekündigt
1:00:20 - THQ Nordic kauft Gunfire Games + Milestone
1:08:55 - Aus Factor 5 wird Epic Games Cologne
1:16:25 - Leader Producer von Anthem und Dragon Age 4 verlassen Bioware
1:30:30 - Cliffy B ist back!
1:35:20 - Rebel Galaxy Outlaw Review


Links:
The International 2019 Prize Pool
Epic Store bekommt Cloud Saves
Rainbow Six: Siege – Operation Ember Rise
Rebel Galaxy Outlaw Test von Matti Sandqvist


----------



## Zybba (28. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Folge 84 sprechen wir natürlich über die Gamescom!
Olli, Tobi und Lukas geben ihre Meinung zu der Opening Night Live ab. Dazu gibt es wie gewohnt eine gemischte Tüte News.


*PCGC Podcast 84 - Brofisting und Strullern*

00:00 - Einstieg
12:05 - Halos Creative Director verlässt 343 Industries
14:55 - Sony übernimmt Insomniac Games
17:20 - BlueByte wird zu Ubisoft Düsseldorf/Mainz
22:15 - Metro 2033 Verfilmung geplant
29:05 - Gamescom Opening Night Live + Death Stranding
1:02:00 - diverse Spiele

Links:
Skywind Gameplay Trailer
Skyblivion Trailer
Rebel Galaxy Outlaw Ship Painting Tool Video
Star Renegades
Chernobylite
Comanche
Kommender Cyberpunk 2077 Stream


----------



## Zybba (3. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese Woche war eigentlich recht wenig los in der Gaming Welt. Da kamen die Gamplayvideos zu Dying Light 2 und Cyberpunk 2077 genau richtig! Tobi und Lukas tauschen sich ausführlich darüber aus.
Dazu gibt es noch den meistgekürzten Hörerbrief.


*PCGC Podcast 85 - Cyberpunk 2077: Deep Dive Deconstruction*

00:00 - Einstieg
06:15 - Hörerfeedback
33:10 - Telltalle Relaunch
41:00 - Dying Light 2 Gameplay
01:00:40 - Cyberpunk 2077 Deep Dive und IGN Faktenliste
1:38:00 - Diverses und Verabschiedung


Links:
Discord Go Live FAQ
Angebliches Vorbild für das Stormtrooper Design
Assassin‘s Creed Parcour Video
Diskussion um Star Citizen Walfütterung
Logitech G Flight Simulator Aircraft Switch Panel
Daniels Impression vom Switch Panel
Cyberpunk Deep Dive VOD mit anschließendem QA Panel
Control Test von Lukas Schmid
Cyberpunk 2077 Deep Dive in chronologischer Reihenfolge


Gaming und Nerd Merch
Musterbrand
Designs by Humans
Redbubble
Patch Nation
Displate


----------



## Zybba (6. September 2019)

Ich hab übrigens noch verzweifelt nach der erwähnten Auf ein Bier Folge zu den nachempfundenen F16 Cockpits gesucht.
Leider erfolglos. 
Anscheinend war das doch in einem anderen Format, aber auch da hatte ich kein Glück.


----------



## Zybba (8. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche ist Robert zu Gast und schießt uns eine geballte Ladung Nintendo ins Gesicht. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
Dazu spekulieren er, Olli und Lukas über den angekündigten Cyberpunk 2077 Multiplayer und ein mögliches Splinter Cell VR.
Obendrein gibt es noch ein Review zu Children of Morta.


*PCGC Podcast 86 - Children of Nintendo*

00:00 - Einstieg
30:45 - Hörerfeedback
36:10 - Cyberpunk 2077 MP angekündigt und Präsentation bei der Zürich Game Show
48:25 - Gerücht: Splinter Cell VR in Arbeit
53:00 - Nintendo Direct vom 05.09.
58:50 - Luigi’s Mansion 3
01:04:40 – diverse Portierungen
1:08:20 - Super Smash Bros.
1:15:25 - Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening
1:18:45 - Star Wars Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast
1:31:20 - Pokemon Schwert und Schild
1:35:30 - The Outer Worlds und Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition
1:40:05 - Roberts Gamescom Erfahrung und seine Top Switch Titel
1:52:50 -Children of Morta Review


Links:
Imgur Gallery *(enthält Spoiler!)*
alle Cutscenes im Video



*Mit Metro: Exodus haben wir uns übrigens vertan, das ist weiterhin nicht verfügbar bei Steam.*


----------



## Zybba (15. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hörerbriefschreiber Daniel tritt aus dem Schatten und erklärt uns, was ihm an Control gefällt.
Außerdem besprechen wir einige neue Trailer und teilen unsere Eindrücke. Dazu diskutieren wir in Bezug auf die kommende Konsolengeneration „always on“ und was das eigentlich genau bedeuten soll.


*PCGC Podcast 87 - Kontrolliert immer always on*

00:00 - Einstieg
26:30 - System Shock 3 - Pre Alpha Gameplay Teaser
35:15 - Project Resistance Teaser
41:55 - Civilization VI: Red Death
47:15 - Gamestop weiter auf Abwärtskurs
58:40 - Nächste Konsolengeneration erfordert angeblich always on
1:07:20- Control Review


Links:
Project Resistance Gamplay (lag uns zur Aufnahme noch nicht vor)
Control Test von Lukas Schmid
Limited Run Games
Strictly Limited Games


----------



## Zybba (24. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tobi, Olli und Lukas sprechen über Remedy und ob sich der Control Pakt mit Epic für sie wohl ausgezahlt hat. Dazu besprechen wir die überarbeiteten Versionen von Steam und GOG.
Danach geht es ausführlich um die gemischt aufgenommene Modern Warfare PC Beta und den ungeschliffenen Rohdiamanten Greedfall.


*PCGC Podcast 88 - Von Kriegstreibern und Friedensstiftern*

00:00 - Einstieg
12:55 - Hörerfeedback
25:50 - Arkham Serie + Lego Batman gratis bei Epic
29:30 - Epic finanzierte Control teilweise vor
39:30 - Neue Steam Bibliothek Beta und möglicher Weiterverkauf von Spielen
46:40 - Summerfall Studios
54:15 - CoD MW Multiplayer Beta
1:19:35 -  Greedfall


Links:
Auf ein Bier Podcast 222 – Devolver Digital
The Last of Us 2: Release Date Leak
Greedfall Test von Maci Naeem Cheema


----------



## Zybba (1. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche sprechen wir über die neuen Trailer zu The Last of Us, Star Wars und Medal of Honor. Da letzteres ein VR Spiel wird, sprechen wir in dem Kontext über einige Innovation auf dem VR Markt.
Olli hat mit Shadow Ghost ebenfalls ein Hardwarethema. Außerdem berichtet er von seinen Erfahrungen mit der Ghost Recon: Breakpoint Beta. Hörerfeedback gibt es auch, mehr als je zuvor! 


*PCGC Podcast 89 - Zweierlei Ghosts*

00:00 - Einstieg
22:20 - Hörerfeedback
44:05 - The Last of Us Part II Trailer und neue Details zum Spiel
56:45 - Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order Trailer
1:07:40 - Medal of Honor: Above and Beyond Trailer
1:18:30 - Qculus Quest - Connect 6  Trailer
1:24:35 - AgileVR
1:28:00 - Shadow Ghost

Links:
Underbelly
Das Klo


*Da wir diese Episode vergessen haben, es erneut zu erwähnen:
Auf unserem Discord wird bis zum 05.10. Hotline Miami 2 verlost.*


----------



## Zybba (9. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Episode 90 bietet euch zwei Spiele in Comicoptik: Olli hat Neo Cab gespielt, Lukas Warsaw.
Beide erzählen von ihren Eindrücken.
Dazu thematisieren wir natürlich das bereits kurz bevorstehende Release von Read Dead Redemption 2 für den PC.


*PCGC Podcast 90 - Von Los Ojos bis Warschau*

00:00 - Einstieg
37:20 - Hörerfeedback
52:35 - Read Dead Redemption 2 für PC
1:01:05 - Shawn Layden verlässt Sony
1:09:00 - Neo Cab
1:31:55 - Warsaw


Links:
Playstation Now Trailer
MtG: Arena Promo Codes


----------



## Zybba (16. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese Woche geht es um – wie sollte es anders sein – Blizzards Shitstorm rund um die Hong Kong Protestbewegung.
Nachdem letztes Jahr Diablo: Immortal angekündigt wurde, soll die Blizzcon dieses Jahr anscheinend noch kontroverser diskutiert werden. Außerdem gibt es weitere News, unter anderem zu der PS5 Hardware und Steams neuem Feature „Remote Play Together“.


*PCGC Podcast 91 - Blizzard: Reissturm statt Eissturm*

00:00 - Einstieg
12:45 - Hörerfeedback
20:40 - Blizzards China Shitstorm
43:50 - Ubisoft plant TV Umsetzungen
49:10 - Steams “Remote Play Together”
54:05 - Atari VCS vor dem Aus?
57:20 – Sony: PS5 Hardware Details und Entlassungen


Links:
Hong Kong Proteste und der Umgang von Unternehmen damit
Übersetzter Tweet von Blizzard China
Blizzard Boycott Aufruf in dessen Livestream
Gods Unchained Entwickler bietet Ausgleichszahlungen an
Riot äußert sich zu ihrer Politik genau wie Fortnites Tim Sweeny
ESL gibt interne Vorgaben an Mitarbeiter

PS5 Hardware
PS Blog Beitrag
Details zur Hardware


----------



## Zybba (21. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli hat sich getraut und ein Early Access Spiel gekauft - Chernobylite! Leider fällt sein Ersteindruck nicht gut aus.
Zusätzlich bespricht er mit Lukas die News: Blizzards andauernden Shitstorm und Riots Neuankündigungen.


*PCGC Podcast 92 – Verstrahlt, verbuggt, verworren*

00:00 - Einstieg
15:30 - Blizzards Hong Kong Shitstorm hält weiter an
24:00 - Chorus
26:55 - Riot Games kündigt einige neue Spiele an
31:10 - Flight Simulator 2020 Detailgrad
42:50 - Chernobylite (Early Access)


Links:
Horizon Chase Turbo

Blizzard
HS College Spieler nach Boycottaufruf gebannt
Congressmitglieder schreiben Bobby Kotick
Blizzard bannt bei Twitch angeblich nur Spam
OW Launch Event im Nintendo World Store abgesagt
WoW Jubiläum in Taiwan ebenfalls abgesagt


----------



## Zybba (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich spiele aktuell eine neue XCOM 2 Kampagne.
Dafür habe ich viele unserer Discord User in die Truppen integriert.
Sie haben ihren Charakter über mich im internen Stream selbst zusammengestellt.

Hätte jemand von euch Lust, auch noch teilzunehmen?
Bald brauche ich dank meiner hervorragenden Führungskünste Nachschub... 

Entweder könnt ihr die oben beschriebene Variante wählen oder ihr habt selbst XCOM und exportiert mir euren Charakter aus dem Spiel und schickt mir die Datei.
Weitere Teilnehmer würden mich freuen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach den Missionen gibts dann immer kleine Updates in Form von Bildern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (30. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum haben Ubisoft und Naughty Dog ihre kommenden Releases verzögert? Dieser Frage und einigen anderen Themen gehen wir auf den Grund.
Danach bashen wir zu Recht Fallout76 und dessen neues Abomodell. Als positiven Gegenentwurf präsentieren Robert und Tobi The Outer Worlds!


*PCGC Podcast 93 - Wirtschaftskrise im Weltall*

00:00 - Einstieg
15:50 - Hörerfeedback
21:40 - Ubisoft verschiebt kommende Releases
29:35 - The Last of Us 2 ebenfalls verschoben
32:35 - Command & Conquer Remaster
38:55 - Everspace 2 Kickstarter Kampagne verlangsamt
44:05 - Steamer Shroud wechselt zu Mixer
45:30 - Fallout 76 bekommt Abodienst - Fallout 1st
56:40 - The Outer Worlds


Links:
Ghost of Tsushima Verschiebung

Everspace 2
Kickstarter Kampagne
Gameswirtschaft Artikel zur Kampagne
Entwicklerstream bei RocketbeansTV
Rockfish reagiert humorvoll auf Kritik an Lens Flares

Fallout 76
Fallot 1st Bugs
User sichert sich auf Bethesdas Kosten Fallout 1st Domain

The Outer Worlds
Test von Felix Schütz
The Outer Worlds Screenshots von Robert


----------



## Zybba (5. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses mal sprechen wir ausführlich über die Blizzcon 2019 und die dort angekündigten Spiele.
Nachdem zumindest teilweise das Death Stranding Embargo gefallen ist, haben wir uns durch Reviews außerdem einen besseren Eindruck zum Spiel verschafft.


*PCGC Podcast 94 - Hideo! Hong Kong!! Höllenhorden!!!*

00:00 - Einstieg (u.a. mit Star Citzen und RDR1)
49:20 - Death Stranding Reviews
1:11:00 - Blizzcon Opening Ceremony
1:21:02 - Diablo IV
1:38:10 - WoW: Shadowlands
1:40:35 - Hearthstone: Descent of Dragons
1:43:26 - Overwatch 2
1:56:25 - Blizzcon Fazit


Links:
Auf ein Bier - Qualität im Spielejournalismus + Grimme Game Podcasts
Talk to Transformer
Infos zur „Pofalla-Wende“

Blizzcon
Opening Ceremony Video
PC Gamer Interview mit J. Allen Brack
Diablo IV Blizzcon Stream


----------



## Zybba (11. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese Folge besprechen wir den erfolgreichen Abschluss der Everspace 2 Kickstarter Kampagne. Auch Ubisofts angebliche Neuausrichtung und die Partnerschaft von Valve und EA werden behandelt.
Dazu gibt es andere News sowie Hörerfeedback, unter anderem zu Death Stranding.


*PCGC Podcast 95 - Podcastpourri*

00:00 - Einstieg
36:35 - Hörerfeedback
51:15 - Everspace 2 Kickstarter erfolgreich
58:55 - Ubisoft ändert angeblich Releasepolitik
1:02:50 - China schränkt Spielzeiten ein
1:11:40 - Hermen Hulst ist neuer Chef der World Wide Studios
1:20:40 - Plant Valve einen Cloud Gaming Dienst?
1:30:30 - Valve schließt Partnerschaft mit EA


Links:
N7 Day - Hulk Krogan
Epic Games Store Gratisspiele bis 14.11.
Phoenix Point Release Datum
Dota 2 TI8 – Gabens Auftritt
Sony will sich mit PS5 mehr auf AAA konzentrieren



Wie versprochen hier noch das XCOM Bild, das wir in der Folge bewundert hatten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (20. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben anderen News sprechen wir über die X019, völlig neutral bleiben wir dabei natürlich nicht!
Danach berichtet Tobi begeistert von Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order. Außerdem legt er uns seinen Fünfjahresplan für das Konsumieren diverser Star Wars Werke vor!


*PCGC Podcast 96 - Jedi: Fallen Order - Krieg mit Sternchen*

00:00 - Einstieg
18:55 - Hörerfeedback
23:05 - Rune 2 Entwickler direkt nach Release geschlossen
27:50 - Naughty Dog arbeitet an noch geheimen Mutiplayer Spiel
30:35 - Anthem wird angeblich massiv überarbeitet
36:35 - X019
1:24:50 - Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order


Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order
Intro Lied
Test von Matthias Dammes


----------



## Zybba (27. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Ausgabe steht ganz im Zeichen von Star Citizen! Tobi, Daniel und Lukas sprechen über die fantastische CitizenCon 2949. Stay Alpha!


*PCGC Podcast 97 – Citizen Con formaggio*

00:00 - Einstieg
13:30 – Hörerfeedback
21:30 - PCGames auf Twitch: Electric Boogaloo
24:20 - Detroit: Become Human Releasetermin
26:45 - Half-Life: Alyx
36:10 - CitizenCon 2949

Links:
PCGC Podcast 26 - Detroit: Become Human
Star Citizen Feature Zeitplan


----------



## Zybba (3. Dezember 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sprechen zu dritt über einige hochbrisante News aus der Spielewelt. Außerdem bringt Lukas ein Review zum atmosphärischen Black Future ’88. 


*PCGC Podcast 98 - Asiaasylanten in der Schwarzen Zukunft*

00:00 - Einstieg
31:25 - Facebook kauft Beat Saber Entwickler
34:55 - Xbox Scarlett wird VR nicht unterstützen
45:50 - Codemasters übernimmt Sligthly Mad Studios
49:00 - Battleborn Server werden abgeschaltet
52:50 - Gerücht: Tony Hawk‘s Spiele in Arbeit?
1:01:20 - Black Future ‘88
1:44:45 - Verabschiedung


Links:
Jedi: Fallen Order - Making Of
Playstation 5 Devkit Design
Play4 Podcast zu Tony Hawk’s Pro Skater Reihe
PC Gaming Wiki


Black Future ‘88
Don Bellenger - SoundCloud

Interview:



Spoiler



1 .I saw you had people do the cinematics for you. Did you do everything else on your own or where any other persons involved in the development process?
I worked with a few other artists for in-game assets, most notably @thomaslean, @adriensoret and @_sneb_, but I did a lot of... everything else.


2. I really love the games aesthetics. Are there any mentionable creative influences on your work?
I think in terms of influences, I really look outside of games. I'm really into concert lighting and goth concerts and fog machines as well as cinematic uses of fog, like the original Blade Runner and Running Man films.


3. How satisfied are you with the first player/media reactions on your final release?
As for satisfaction, I'm actually entirely ignorant, I put so much work and effort into this project that I'm not really going to be looking at scores or reviews for a long time. I honestly have no idea how it's going.


4. Are there any plans to release the game for Xbox or PS4?
I'd like to bring it to xbox + ps4 eventually, but there's currently nothing in the pipe for that. I think an xbox port would be easiest, and if somebody wants to send me a devkit I'll start doing it right away. 


5. Do you already have future plans for the game?
There's some future plans for this game, and I'm also working on a new and unrelated project.



1 . Hast du außer den Videos alles andere selbst gemacht oder waren weitere Personen an der Entwicklung beteiligt?
Ich habe mit ein paar anderen an ingame Assets gearbeitet, vor allem @thomaslean, @adriensoret und @_sneb. Aber ich habe in allen anderen Bereichen viel selbst gemacht.


2. Ich liebe die Ästhetik des Spiels. Gibt es kreative Werke, die besonderen Einfluss auf deine Arbeit haben?
Ich denke, ich lasse mich eher von anderen Medien als Spielen beeinflussen. Besonders mag ich Konzert Beleuchtung, Gothic Konzerte und Nebelmaschinen. Außerdem den filmischen Einsatz von Nebel, wie in Running Man oder dem ursprünglichen Blade Runner.


3. Wie zufrieden bist du mit den ersten Reaktionen von Spielern und Medien auf das finale Release?
In Sachen Befriedigung bin ich tatsächlich komplett ignorant. Ich habe so viel Arbeit und Aufwand in dieses Projekt gesteckt, dass ich für lange Zeit nicht wirklich auf Wertungen oder Reviews schauen werde. I weiß wirklich nicht, wie es läuft.


4. Gibt es Pläne, das Spiel für Xbox oder PS4 zu bringen?
Ich würde es später gerne für Xbox und PS4 bringen, aber aktuell ist das nicht in Arbeit. Ich glaube ein Xbox Port wäre das einfachste. Falls mir jemand ein ein Devkit senden möchte, fange ich direkt damit an.


5. Hast du bereits Zukunftspläne für das Spiel?
Ich habe bereits ein paar Pläne und arbeite außerdem an einem neuen anderen Projekt.


*Ich hatte übrigens vergessen zu explizit sagen, dass es Black Future ’88 auch für die Switch gibt.*


----------



## Zybba (15. Dezember 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der letzten zweistelligen (!!) Episode haben wir einige News abzuarbeiten.
Es gab diverse überraschende Neuankündigungen. Anschließend sprechen wir über Google Stadia und Phoenix Point!  Letzteres wird sogar verlost!


*PCGC Podcast 99 - Stadia und Phoenix Point*

00:00 - Einstieg
24:25 – In the Valley  of Gods  Entwicklung pausiert
31:20 – Publisher Ragnarok verklagt Entwickler Human Head Studios
37:40 – C&C Renegade „Nachfolger“ Earthbreakers
42:55 – Star Ship Troopers: Terran Command
48:45 – Dead Cells DLC: The Bad Seed
51:00 – Google Stadia  Review + State of Streaming
2:02:50 – Phoenix Point


Links:
Game Insider Podcast
Internes Valve Mitarbeiter Handbuch
How Not to Invade a Planet - Spacedock Short
“Der Lümmel trinkt das Wasser“


----------



## Zybba (18. Dezember 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Jubiläumsfolge 100 haben Tobi, Olli und Lukas etwas Besonderes für euch. Wir sprechen über ein Herzensthema von uns, Cyberpunk!
Was macht das Genre aus, welche Werke haben uns begeistert oder nachhaltig beeindruckt?
Wir sprechen über viele Aspekte, von Philosophie bis Style.


*PCGC Podcast 100 - Drei Punks im Cyberspace*

00:00 - Einstieg
10:40 - Was macht Cyberpunk (für uns) aus?
39:00 - unsere ersten Berührungspunkte mit dem Genre
1:02:50 - Lieblingswerke
1:31:35 - Filme, Spiele, Serien, Musik
2:20:50 - Verabschiedung


*Zwei Korrekturen:
Der Macher der Cyberpunk EP heißt Hyper.
Die Verlosung läuft nur über unser Discord, nicht hier über das Forum.*


----------



## Zybba (6. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Feiertage sind um und wie angedroht sind wir wieder da! Olli und Lukas nutzen den ruhigen Jahresanfang für eine entspannte Laberfolge. Daneben gibt es ein paar aktuelle News. Es geht um  DICE LA und die neue XBOX.
Außerdem sprechen wir über die jeweiligen Rechtsstreitigkeiten von CD Projekt Red sowie Crytek!


*PCGC Podcast 101 - XBOX: Klotzig aber elegant*

00:00 - Einstieg
20:40 - Hörerfeedback
36:05 - Vince Zampella soll Dice LA rebranden
42:55 - Andrzej Sapkowski und CD Projekt Red legen Rechtsstreit bei
57:45 - Crytek setzt Klage gegen CIG vorerst aus
1:02:35 - XBOX Series X


Links:
How to transfer game files between PCs
Out of Bounds Secrets: SW Fallen Order


----------



## Zybba (13. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche war nicht wirklich viel los in der Gamingwelt. Trotzdem gibt es eine Minifolge mit Olli und Lukas.


*PCGC Podcast 102 - (Kurz)nachrichten*

00:00 - Einstieg
17:55 - Hörerfeedback
30:55 - Tencent investiert in Platinum Games
37:10 - Alienware stellt Concept UFO vor


Links:
Cyberpunk 2077 erklärt anhand von 2020
Sundered aktuell gratis bei Epic


----------



## Zybba (20. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli und Lukas sprechen über aktuelle Releaseänderungen, allen voran natürlich der von Cyberpunk 2077!
Außerdem geht es mal wieder um Cloud Imperium Games gegen Crytek und Spieleförderung in Deutschland.
Zusätzlich klären wir, warum alle Monster Hunter Spieler die eigentlichen Monster sind!


*PCGC Podcast 103 - Monstermäßige Gewissensbisse*

00:00 - Einstieg
37:40 - Hörerfeedback
41:30 - Marvel’s Anvengers und Final Fantasy Remake verschoben
43:50 - Cyberpunk 2077 verschoben
57:20 - Horizon Zero Dawn für PC?
1:02:40 - Cloud Imperium Games vs Crytek
1:08:10 - Valve Index international vergriffen
1:11:35 - Deutschlands gescheiterte Spieleförderung


Links:

Monster Hunter World
Gamestar Kolumne
PCGamer Test
PCGames Test
Capcoms Erfolgsmeldung

Deutschlands Spieleförderung
Gameswirtschaft.de Artikel
Gameswirtschaft.de Interview mit einem Entwickler
DLR als Dienstleister
Guido Henkel bei Stay Forever
Anekdoten von Entwicklern


----------



## Zybba (27. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welches Format ist wohl am besten geeignet, um Videos vorzustellen und zu bewerten?
Ein Audioformat natürlich! Daher sprechen Robert, Tobi und Lukas diese Folge über diverse Trailer. Ankündigungs- sowie Gameplayvideos und das gemischt aufgenommene geleakte Material zu Godfall.
Lasst die verlinkten Videos bei Bedarf einfach nebenher laufen!


*PCGC Podcast 104 – Die große Trailershow*

00:00 - Einstieg
24:20 - Dying Light 2 verschoben
25:40 - Activision Blizzard schließt Streamingvertrag mit Google
30:35 - Godfall Leak
39:25 - Dawn of Fear
43:35 -Project: Mara
49:45 - Disintegration Gameplay
59:35 - Doom Eternal Gameplay


Links:
”Is Overwatch League dying?”


----------



## Zybba (2. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch diese Woche gibt es wieder News aus der Gaming Welt, allen voran Kritik an Warcraft III: Reforged und Blizzard.
Zusätzlich berichtet Olli Lukas und euch von seinen Raumabenteuern in Starcom: Nexus. Das kleine Spiel baut mit eher einfachen Mitteln eine starke Atmosphäre auf!


*PCGC Podcast 105 - Starcom: Nexus - 2D mit Tiefgang*

00:00 - Einstieg
09:10 - Hörerfeedback
12:50 - Kritik an Warcraft III Reforged
19:50 - Zero Six: Behind Enemy Lines
22:30 - ehemalige Bioware Mitarbeiter entwickeln neues Sci-Fi RPG
29:45 - Dauntless Entwickler aufgekauft
30:40 - Valve Index Verkaufszahlen
35:20 - Starcom: Nexus


Browser Games
Slither.io
Agar.io
Curvefever.io

Warcraft III Reforged
Vergleichsvideo
Metacritic Score
Refunds + Bans


----------



## Zybba (10. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tobi, Olli und Lukas bringen die News der Woche. Unter anderem besprechen wir einige Personalwechsel und Neuankündigungen.
Außerdem hat Streaming-Experte Olli GeForce Now ausprobiert!


*PCGC Podcast 106 – GeForce (not) now*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(29:55) - Hörerfeedback
(43:50) - Dann Houser verlässt Rockstar Games
(53:40) - Rod Fergusson unterstützt Diablo Entwicklung
(1:00:00) - Curse of the Dead Gods - Early Access Trailer
(1:06:20) - Corruption 2029 - Reveal Trailer
(1:15:35) - Daedelic in Nöten?
(1:25:20) - Rune 2 Roadmap veröffentlicht
(1:26:30) - GeForce Now
(1:51:30) - Alciones Custom Builds und Verabschiedung


Links:
Paunch
Games Aktuell Podcast 600

Dadaelic - A year of Rain
Ankündigung
Test
Einstellung


----------



## Zybba (11. Februar 2020)

Erstes Corruption 2029 Gameplay:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dBAUJLgzwl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (17. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sprechen über die überraschenden Neuankündigungen dieser Woche: Outriders und Warlords of New York!
Neben anderen News bieten wir äußerst professionelle Hilfestellung für Spieler, die unser liebstes Hobby nicht mehr so feiern. Außerdem gibt es entsprechend dessen Umfang ein kleines Review zu Dead Cells neuem DLC - The Bad Seed.


*PCGC Podcast 107 – Die Arschtypen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(27:15) - Hörerfeedback
(40:30) - Blizzard: GeForce Now und  Youtube Streaming Deal
(48:10) - System Shock 3 auf Eis?
(59:10) - The Division 2: Warlords of New York
(1:16:50) - Outriders
(1:25:00) - Quantic Dream wird unabhängig
(1:28:00) - Mass Effect Schöpfer geht zu Archetype Entertainment
(1:37:25) - Dead Cells: The Bad Seed DLC


Links:
Escape from Tarkov – Arms Dealer Artikel
Corruption 2029 – Dev Gameplay Video
System Shock REMAKE Gameplay

Dead Cells:
[URL="https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3kxed3/the-ambitious-future-of-dead-cells-is-ditching-co-ops-for-capitalism"]Artikel über Motion Twin und Evil Empire[/URL]
*Genialer Trailer, unbedingt anschauen:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5jPXBDDRb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (1. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sprechen über das erste gezeigte Gameplay zu „Baldur‘s Gate III“. Wer wäre dazu besser geeignet als Bioware-Experte Tobi? Keiner! Trotzdem geben nur Olli und Lukas ihre stümperhafte Meinung zum Besten.
Neben weiteren News präsentiert Olli seine Eindrücke zu dem PS4-Exklusivtitel „Dreams“.


*PCGC Podcast 108 - Dreams: Olli im Traumland*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(17:10) - Hörerfeedback
(34:25) - GeForce Now entfernt Bethesda Spiele
(38:30) - Mixer auf Abstiegskurs?
(43:20) - Mobile Games sind stärkstes Activision Blizzard Segment
(49:00) - Baldurs Gate 3 Gameplay Reveal
(1:07:55) - Rechtsstreit zwischen Crytek und CIG beigelegt
(1:15:25) - Riot Games - außergerichtliche Einigung um Sexismusvorwürfe abgelehnt
(1:19:05) - GOG führt 30-tägiges Rückgaberecht ein
(1:26:40) - Dreams


Links:
Mixer und Twitch Statistiken im Vergleich
Lawful Masses – Video zum CryEngine Rechtsstreit


GOG Rückgaberecht
Tweet des Dusk Entwicklers
Eurogamer Artikel zum Bedenken einiger Spieleentwickler
GOG Connect (hatte ich im Podcast falsch erklärt)


Dreams
Rally 2020 Germany
Fallout 4
Full Beech Breakfast
Ball World Adventures


----------



## Zybba (8. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Olli und Lukas besprechen die News der Woche. Nach längerer Zeit gibt es auch mal wieder kuriose Themen! Mit dem Gaming Bed und ballernden Streamern haben wir das wichtigste für euch abgedeckt.
Außerdem haben wir mit der Demo zu Disjunction ein kommendes Cyberpunk Spiel angetestet.


*PCGC Podcast 109 – Höhepunkte im Gaming Bed*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:40) - Hörerfeedback
(24:50) - GeForce Now verliert weitere Spiele
(33:40) - Gaming Bed!
(41:20) - Twitch Streamer “endlädt” Waffe live
(43:55) - Last of Us Serie in Arbeit
(47:10) – Googles aktuelle Stadia Bemühungen
(54:10) - Disjunction (Demo)


Links:
Ragnars Revenge Case Mod von Crea8tor
GOG Connect


----------



## Zybba (15. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Olli und Lukas bringen die News, sprechen über die E3 Absage. Wie reagieren Entwickler und Publisher? Steht der Gamescom das gleiche Schicksal bevor?
Außerdem sprechen wir ausführlich über „Ori and the Will of the Wisps“.


*PCGC Podcast 110 – Ade E3, Hallo Ori*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(20:40) - E3 abgesagt
(31:15) - Gamestop stellt ehemaligen Nintendo Boss an
(35:10) - Horizon Zero Dawn für PC und Reaktionen
(42:00) - NFL und 2K schließen Partnerschaft
(49:50) - Ori and the Will of the Wisps


Links:
CoD und Overwatch League nicht mehr vor Publikum

Ori and the Will of the Wisps
Test von Felix Schütz
Interview mit Thomas Mahler
Ginso Baum Musik (Ori 1)


----------



## Zybba (23. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst als Videospielpodcast kommen wir um das Thema Corona nicht herum. Daher sprechen wir drei mit Hobbytrucker Daniel über die Auswirkungen. Highlight ist dabei mal wieder Gamestop.
Außerdem geht es um die veröffentlichten PS5 Specs und Call of Duty: Warzone.


*PCGC Podcast 111 - Call of Corona*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(16:30) - Coronas Einfluss auf Multimedianutzung
(40:35) - PS5: Detaillierte Specs
(1:08:10) - CoD: Warzone


Links:
RBTV Bohndesliga Playlist

Corona
PCGames Twitch Kanal pausiert
Youtube wird Videoqualität verringern
Neuer GDC Termin
Gamestop halt sich für unverzichtbar


----------



## Zybba (29. März 2020)

Folge 112 verzögert sich. Vielleicht zeichnen wir unter der Woche auf oder müssen eine Woche komplett ausfallen lassen.
Können wir bisher nicht genau sagen. Es kommt etwas auf die Umstände und Themenlage an.


----------



## Zybba (31. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese Woche gibt es eine eher kurze Folge. Neben reichlich Hörerfeedback besprechen wir ein paar kleinere News.
Unterstützt werden wir dabei von Robert. Außerdem erzählt er uns von seinem eher ungewöhnlichen Simsprojekt.


*PCGC Podcast 112 – Sims, Sex & Science*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(15:00) - Hörerfeedback
(35:50) - Epic wird Publisher
(45:55) - Avalanche Studios Group formiert
(49:30) - Stalker 2 - erster Screenshot


Links:
Playdeads Teaser Trailer
Systemic Reactions Teaser Trailer


----------



## Zybba (15. April 2020)

aus logistischen Gründen bin ich dieses mal leider etwas spät:



fud1974 schrieb:


> Lasset alle Hoffnung fahren!
> 
> 
> Es gibt wieder eine neue Folge, wir konnten es nicht vermeiden.. ohne Lukas, der liegt krank darnieder...
> ...


----------



## Zybba (15. April 2020)

und hier noch die aktuelle Folge:



fud1974 schrieb:


> Da Lukas weiterhin abwesend ist nutzen Olli und Tobi die Gelegenheit, kapern die Folge und veranstalten ein spontanes Special zu Star Trek Picard.
> Also ganz kurz. So fast eine Stunde kurz. Also nur der Teil mit Star Trek... (*räusper*)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zybba (20. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"But can it run Crysis?"
Mit dem frisch angekündigten "Crysis Remastered" wird man diese Frage in Zukunft hoffentlich wieder öfter hören!
Außerdem wurde ein neuer Ableger der XCOM Reihe angekündigt, "Chimera Squad".
Nur die vorgestellte Cyberpunk Limited Edition der Xbox One X  lässt uns etwas ratlos zurück.


*PCGC Podcast 115 - Bei Kotaku hört dich niemand Schreiern*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(47:20) - Corona: Gamescom Absage, Ghost of Tsushima, Play at Home Initiative
(52:55) - Cyberpunk 2077: Next Gen Version verzögert + Xbox One X Limited Edition
(1:04:40) - Jason Schreier verlässt Kotaku
(1:15:15) - XCOM: Chimera Squad
(1:25:05) - Crysis Remastered







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eoCcpMW8fSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bXMUBdqyVAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fud1974 (28. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Folge steht ganz im Sinne der klassischen PC Spiele.

Es geht um Echtzeittaktik und das sterbende Battlefield V.

Den Abschluss bietet XCOM: Chimera Squad, bei dem Lukas seine Redezeit "etwas" überzieht.

*PCGC Podcast 116 - Aliens und Arschlöcher*

(21:13) - News
(22:06) - Home office in der Spiele-Entwicklung (Schreier Artikel)
(29:57) -  Desperados 3
(31:55) - Peaky Blinders
(35:43) - Battlefield V news
(47:57) - XCOM Chimera Squad

Links:
-------
Youtube: Are Drops Ruining Twitch?
Youtube: Inside Star Citizen: Home Work | Spring 2020
PC Games Artikel: XCOM: Chimera Squad: Ist weniger tatsächlich mehr? Das neue Firaxis-Spiel im Test


----------



## Zybba (4. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon gemunkelt wird das neue Assassin’s Creed uns in den kalten Norden führen. Tobi und Lukas diskutieren die Ankündigung von „Valhalla“.
Neben anderen Gaming News sprechen wir ausführlich über „Gears Tactics“.


*PCGC Podcast 117 – OK, Boomer!*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(25:20) – Short News
(29:40) - Summer Game Fest
(35:00) - Assassin’s Creed: Valhalla
(1:02:45) - Gears Tactics


Links:
Trepang2
Upload
DCP 2020 Aufzeichnung

Short News
2020 kein BF6
Humble Bundle gegen Covid-19
Star Citizen Update 3.9
Bohemia Interactive schließt DayZ Studio

Assassin’s Creed: Valhalla
Photoshop Stream
Trailer review: CRIMES AGAINST MEDIEVAL REALISM
Komlumne zu AC von Lukas Schmid

Gears Tactics
Test von Matthias Dammes
alle Cutscenes im Video


*Entgegen meiner Behauptung ist die Lead Platform für Gears Tactics der PC:*
https://support.gearstactics.com/hc/en-us/articles/360042846011-Is-Gears-Tactics-coming-to-Xbox


----------



## Zybba (11. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem uns die Hörer bestätigt haben, dass Podcasts nie lang genug sein können, gehen wir in die Vollen! Vor allem die umstritten beworbene Inside Xbox Show diskutieren wir ausgiebig.
Neben weiteren News gibt es Ollis Review zu Cloudpunk.


*PCGC Podcast 118 - Zweimal kein Gameplay: Inside Xbox und Cloudpunk*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(23:35) - Hörerfeedback
(36:40) - Short News
(40:00) - Inside Xbox
(1:45:25) - Daedalics Gollum und seine Erfolgschancen
(1:54:11) - MicroProse ist zurück
(2:04:25) – EA: kommende Spiele, deren gratis Next Gen Updates und HD Remaster
(2:16:45) - Cloudpunk


Links:
Blogbeitrag zur Akkuratesse von AC Valhalle
80er Fernsehbeitrag zu F15 Strike Eagle
Cloudpunk Test von Marvin Schumacher


Short News
Darkest Dungeon: The Butcher's Circus
Dying Lights 2: problematische Entwicklung?
Cyberpunk 2077: Night City Wire Event
Toyko Games Show 2020 abgesagt


----------



## Zybba (18. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen? Das gilt zumindest für die kommenden Remasters von Tony Hawk’s Pro Skater 1+2 sowie der Mafia Trilogie. Böse Zungen sagen das gleiche über Ghost of Tsushima, aka „Assassin’s Creed: Japan“.
Wenigstens eine Sache ist brandneu! Die vielversprechende Technik der frisch angekündigten Unreal Engine 5. Tobi und Olli erklären Details und deren mögliche Auswirkung auf zukünftige Spieleentwicklungen.


*PCGC Podcast 119 - Alte Japaner und neues Engines*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:45) - Hörerfeedback
(22:35) - Short News
(25:30) - Tony Hawk’s Pro Skater 1+2 Remaster
(31:55) - Mafia Trilogie Remaster
(39:00) - State of Play: Ghost of Tsushima
(52:05) - Unreal Engine 5 Demo


Links:
Epic Games kommende Gratisspiele
GTA V - Twitch Prime Loot
Dreamworld AR Brille
Play4 Podcast - Aufstieg und Fall der Tony-Hawk-Reihe

Short News
Guerilla Collective
Neues AAA Studio - Gravity Well
Respawn Entertainment arbeitet an neuem Shooter

Unreal Engine 5
Digital Foundry Analyse
PCGH Analyse
Epic Games übernimmt Quixel Megascans
keine Lizenzgebühren bis 1 Million $ Einnahmen


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts ist wahr, alles ist erlaubt - Was wie das Motto des PCGC Podcasts klingt ist auch das Kredo der Assassinen.
Und um genau diese geht es in unserem lang angekündigten und nun endlich vollbrachten Special Podcast zur Assassin's Creed Reihe. Über legendäre 5 Stunden philosophieren, reflektieren und debattieren Kristina, Sven und Tobi ausgiebig über die Spielreihe.


*PCGC Podcast 120 - Mord ist ihr Hobby: Assassin's Creed Special*

(00:00) - Einführung und Vorstellung
(07:45) - Assassin's Creed 1 & Bloodlines (Ursprünge der Serie)
(34:24) - Die Ezio Trilogie
(1:10:59) - Assassin's Creed 3
(1:36:06) - Black Flag, Rogue & Liberation
(2:12:16) - Unity
(2:35:57) - Syndicate
(2:47:49) - Der AC Film
(3:08:30) - Origins
(3:56:09) - Odyssey
(4:45:25) - Die Chronicles Spiele
(4:48:53) - Valhalla und die Zukunft der Serie


Links:
Tobis Thread im offiziellen AC Forum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (31. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese Woche quatschen wir in Stammbesetzung entspannt über diverse Themen.
Wir haben anfangs viel zu besprechen, von gespielten Titeln bis zu Hardwareproblemen. Dazu gibt es Hörermeldungen und einige kleinere News.


*PCGC Podcast 121 - Daniel Abt tritt ab*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(43:20) - Hörerfeedback
(59:35) - Short News
(1:04:50) - EA und NFL verlängern Madden Vertrag
(1:07:35) - Audi feuert Daniel Abt
(1:16:45) - Industria
(1:20:55) - Steam Cloud Play (Beta)
(1:30:45) -  HL: Alyx Booth Shader u.a.


Links:
Short News
BlizzCon abgesagt
DontNod eröffnet Studio in Montreal
Quantic Dreams Spiele ab 18.06. auf Steam
TV Serie zu My friend Pedro geplant

Next Gen Werbung in CoD Warzone





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ktOUffssTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7heVIEyvQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (8. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Olli und Lukas besprechen, warum Bobby Kotick bei Activision Blizzard möglicherweise bald seinen Hut ziehen muss.
Außerdem: Warum können sowohl Trackmania als auch das neu angekündigte Project Cars 3 bei ihren Fans aktuell nicht punkten? Das und mehr erfahrt ihr in dieser Folge!


*PCGC Podcast 122 - Haten aus Liebe zum Hobby*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(25:20) - Hörerfeedback
(38:25) &#8211; Short News
(43:40) - Anteilseigner gegen Bobby Kotick
(52:40) - Project Cars 3 angekündigt
(1:08:40) - Trackmania und sein neues Finanzierungsmodell
(1:14:30) - SEGAs Game Gear Micro und Fog Gaming


Links:
Joe Kucan Interview von Felix Schütz
Polygon Artikel zu venezuelanischen Gorldfarmern

Project Cars 3
Ankündigungstrailer
Arcade Gameplay
Simulationslastigeres Gameplay


----------



## Zybba (18. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nino und Julian sind zu Gast. Sie informieren uns über den RTX 3080 Leak. Außerdem stellen wir das Konzept vor, wie die beiden in Zukunft öfter Hardwarethemen abdecken werden.
Danach sprechen wir ausführlich über die Sony Präsentation und die angekündigten Spiele. Daneben findet das hässliche Stiefkind PC Gaming Show leider nicht mehr viel Platz.


*PCGC Podcast 123 - Besser als Gronkh*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(17:15) - Hörerfeedback
(45:55) - Hardwareteil - Das Konzept
(50:55) - RTX 3080 Leaks
(1:11:20) - Short News
(1:15:10) - PS5 - Design
(1:31:50) - PS5 - Exclusives
(1:33:10) - Horizon Forbidden West
(1:38:30) - Marvel’s Spider-Man: Miles Morales
(1:42:10) - Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart
(1:51:30) - Demon’s Souls Remake
(1:53:15) - Gran Turismo 7
(1:58:20) - Sackboy: A Big Adventure
(2:00:05) - Returnal
(2:05:00) - Destruction All Stars
(2:08:35) - Astro’s Playroom
(2:11:45) - PS5 - Indie Games
(2:12:45) - Bugsnax
(2:15:10) - Goodbye Volcano High
(2:16:50) - Jett: The Far Shore
(2:20:05) - Kena: Bridge of the Spirits
(2:23:45) - Little Devil Inside
(2:26:25) - Oddworld: Soulstorm
(2:29:40) - Stray
(2:32:20) - Solar Ash
(2:34:15) - PS5 - Third Party Games
(2:34:20) - GTA V
(2:38:40) - Ghostwire: Tokyo
(2:41:05) - Godfall
(2:45:30) - Project Athia
(2:49:30) - Hitman 3
(2:55:15) - Deathloop
(3:00:55) - Resident Evil Village
(3:03:15) - Pragmata
(3:05:30) - Unser Fazit zur Sony Präsentation
(3:13:55) - Guerilla Collective, PC Gaming Show und Future Games Show
(3:16:20) - Ghostrunner
(3:19:40) - Liberated
(3:20:20) - Metal Hellsinger
(3:22:40) - Elite Dangerous: Odyssey
(3:23:05) - Torchlight 3
(3:23:40) - Valheim
(3:28:30) - Icarus
(3:32:45) - Project Wingman
(3:33:55) - Everspace 2
(3:36:15) - Unser Fazit zu den Summer Game Fest Shows


Short News
Star Wars Squadron Leak
Kingdoms of Amalur Remaster Leak


----------



## Zybba (22. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt den ersten Hardwareeinspieler aus der Dose, Besprechungen zum Baldur’s Gate 3 Gameplay und der EA Play Live 2020.
Zusätzlich behandeln wir Among Trees, ein eher entspanntes Singleplayer Survival Game. Außerdem Warborn, ein rundenbasiertes Taktikspiel.


*PCGC Podcast 124 - Baumkuschler und Kriegsgeborene*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(09:25) - Hörerfeedback
(39:10) - Nino und Julian stellen ihre Rechner vor
(47:00) - Hörerfeedback Hardware
(58:40) - B550 AM4 Motherboards
(1:21:25) - Short News
(1:29:50) - Baldur’s Gate 3 Gameplay
(1:46:30) - EA Play Live 2020
(1:47:10) - It takes two und Allgemeines zur Show
(1:56:40) - Lost in Random
(1:58:25) - Rocket Arena
(2:03:35) - Star Wars Squadron
(2:21:20) - weitere EA Ankündigungen
(2:24:00) - Among Trees
(2:45:50) - Warborn



Links:

Short News
Cyberpunk Verschiebung und gratis Next Gen Upgrade
Leak: Crash Bandicoot 4: It's About Time

weitere EA Ankündigungen
FIFA/Madden Trailer
Skate Evolution
NFS wieder bei Criterion in Enwicklung
Battefield in Arbeit
Dragon Age 4 Teaser


----------



## Zybba (1. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich gibt es neues Material zu Cyberpunk 2077! Nino, Tobi und Lukas sind dazu aber eher geteilter Meinung.
Mit Mixers Schließung und vor allem dem MeToo Moment der Gaming Szene gibt es aber auch ernsthaft negative Nachrichten zu vermelden. Oder ist diese öffentliche Schlammschlacht sogar nötig?


*PCGC Podcast 125 - Mixed Feelings*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(21:30) - Hörerfeedback
(31:55) - Hardware: PC Luftkühlung
(1:14:30) - Short News
(1:22:30) - Cyberpunk 2077 - Night City Wire Stream
(1:47:30) - Mixer schließt
(1:59:55) - MeToo


Links:
PCGC PC

Short News
Hitman 3 Release
Crash Bandicoot 4 Trailer

Metoo
Chris Avellone
Streamer
Method
Dota 2
Ubisoft
Ashraf Ismail
*Umfangreiche Reddit Liste mit gesammelten Vorwürfen*


----------



## Zybba (6. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meditativ durchs All treiben und dabei einen Lasercutter schwingen? Mehr dazu im im Hardspace: Shipbreaker Review mit Tobi und Lukas!
Außerdem geht es um Hardware, Feedback dazu und Spiele in diversen Cyberpunk Variationen. Viel Spaß!


*PCGC Podcast 126 - Der Schrottcast*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:40) - Hörerfeedback
(40:45) - Hardware: Kühllösungen im Vergleich
(1:04:40) - Short News
(1:12:40) - Cyberpunk PCGH Interview und gestrichene Wallruns 
(1:20:40) - Syn
(1:24:50) - Hyper Scape
(1:33:30) - Crucible zurück in Closed Beta
(1:38:20) - Hardspace: Shipbreaker


Links:
God Mode Camera
John Oliver über Zwangsräumungen
PCGC PC
Hardspace: Shipbreaker Roadmap


Short News
https://www.pcgames.de/Horizon-Zero-Dawn-Spiel-55719/News/pc-release-action-rpg-1353536/
Devolver Direct Termin
NBA 2K21 ohne gratis NExt Gen Upgrade +Preis
Tencent gründet US Studio


----------



## Zybba (14. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nina, Devolverland Expo, Future’s Future! Neben der Devolver Direct gibt es Infos zum Atari VCS und dem neu angekündigten Steelrising.
Außerdem berichten Nino und Julian von dem Ryzen XT Refresh und ob sich die Anschaffung lohnt.


*PCGC Podcast 127 - FUTURE'S FUTURE*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(39:30) - Hörerfeedback
(1:03:05) - Hardware: AMD Ryzen XT
(1:22:00) - Short News
(1:33:50) - Steelrising
(1:43:25) - Atari VCS
(1:56:10) - Devolver Direct
(1:57:25) - Shadow Warrior 3
(2:01:30) - Olija
(2:04:45) - Carrion
(2:06:50) - Fall Guys
(2:09:35) - Serious Sam 4
(2:11:05) - Devolverland Expo + Fazit zur Show


Links:
Witcher 3 - Friendly HUD Mod

Short News
Halo 3 Release
Sony investiert in Epic
Valorant bringt 100$ Skin
Far Cry 6 Teaser






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7MUDQYWk6qY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Z3izim1TbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (21. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich steht die Verlosung des PCGC PC an!
Außerdem geben Julian und Nino zielgerichtete Kaufberatung für einen PC bis 1000€.
Neben Hardware geht es um französische Spiele: Wir besprechen die Highlights der Ubisoft Forward Show und Olli stellt “Night Call” vor.


*PCGC Podcast 128 - Franzosengelaber*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(22:50) - PCGC PC Verlosung
(29:30) - Hörerfeedback
(48:20) - Hardware: PC Upgrade bis 1000€
(1:16:20) - “Short” News
(1:33:20) - Ubisoft Forward und Watch Dogs Legion
(1:52:50) - Far Cry 6
(2:03:55) - Assassin’s Creed Valhalla
(2:33:20) - Night Call


Links:*** Doctors, Real Friends with Zach and Donald[/URL]

Short News
New World verschoben
Flight Simulator Release Date
Henry Cavill baut seinen Rechner







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Pq55bgQI3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CiqtlBKTLDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7UTb7VKTCcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (26. Juli 2020)

Wir haben ja die PCGC PC Verlosung durchgeführt.
Der Sieger hat uns netterweise ein paar Bilder + Video zukommen lassen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Dm4AitmhVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hier noch mal der Link zur verbauten Hardware und mehr Bilder: PCGC PC >> builds.gg


----------



## Zybba (29. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tobi und Lukas sprechen über die große Xbox Series X Show.
Was wurde gezeigt? Wie hat es uns gefallen? Warum ist so schwierig das scheue echte Gameplay in der freien Wildbahn zu filmen?
Das und mehr in dieser Folge!


*PCGC Podcast 129 - Ha-Low Resolution*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(24:55) - Hardware: AMDs neue integrierte Grafikchips
(43:10) - Short News
(45:10) - Xbox Series X Showcase
(49:05) - Halo infinite
(1:04:20) - State of Decay 3
(1:09:30) - Forza Motorsport
(1:12:30) - Everwild
(1:15:55) - Tell me why
(1:19:45) - Ori and the Will of the Whisps
(1:22:05) - Outer Worlds: Peril of Gorgon
(1:24:50) - Grounded
(1:30:50) - Avowed
(1:37:00) - As Dusk Falls
(1:40:25) - Hellblade 2
(1:42:45) - Psychonauts 2
(1:46:15) - Destiny 2: Beyond Light
(1:49:55) - Stalker 2
(1:53:30) - Warhammer 40000: Darktide
(1:59:40) - Tetris Effect Connected
(2:02:10) - The Gunk
(2:07:50) - The Medium
(2:11:10) - New Genesis: Phantasy Star Online 2
(2:13:10) - Crossfire X
(2:16:40) - Fable
(2:23:25) - Fazit zur Show


Short News Links:
Commander Keen Mobile Entwicklung gestoppt
Blasphemous gratis DLC
Rocket League bald Free to Play


----------



## Zybba (1. August 2020)

*Wir suchen aktuell Leute, die gerne mal beim Hardware Part mitmachen würden.*
Natürlich sind auch alle anderen willkommen, ist ja ein Community Projekt.


----------



## Zybba (4. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was unterscheidet mechanische Tastaturen gegenüber gewöhnlichen? Das erklären wir diese Woche im Hardware Teil.
Neben News liefern Tobi und Lukas endlich das sagenumwobene SUPERHOT: MIND CONTROL DELETE Review!


*PCGC Podcast 130 - Zwei superheiße Typen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(10:20) - Hörerfeedback
(24:40) - Hardware: Tastaturen, Mecha vs. Rubberdome
(57:45) - Short News
(01:04:40) - Microsoft reagiert auf Kritik an Halo Infinites Optik
(01:10:55) - Gerücht: Xbox Live Abschaffung
(01:14:10) - SUPERHOT: MIND CONTROL DELETE


Links:
Halo Infinite Multiplayer wird F2P

Short News
Splinter Cell Anime Serie
Beyond Good & Evil Live Action Film
Moon Studios arbeiten an ARPG
Ghost of Tsushima ist schnellstverkaufte neue PS4 Eigenmarke
PS5 bekommt angeblich austauschbare Blenden


----------



## Zybba (11. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bobby Kotick macht sich weiter die Taschen voll, während die Mitarbeiter eher nicht so zufrieden sind. Das und andere News der Woche besprechen Tobi und Lukas.
Im Hardwareteil vergleichen wir mit Nino verschiedene Bauarten von Monitoren.


*PCGC Podcast 131 - Warzone: Bobby fett am Looten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(26:55) - Hardware - Monitore
(55:15) - Short News
(1:02:50) - xCloud im GamePass und Razer Kishi
(1:09:13) - State of Play
(1:18:25) - Activision Blizzard - Earnings Call Conference
(1:26:10) - Unterbezahlte Blizzard Mitarbeiter organisieren sich


Links:
Forza PCGC Racing Team
xCloud kommt nicht für Apple

Short News
Suicide Squad Spiel Teaser
Baldurs Gate 3: Early Access verschoben, Larian rät von Vorbestellungen ab
Diablo Immortal Gameplay Trailer
Microsoft dementiert Xbox Live Gold Abschaffung






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k5-3eujJyZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (18. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1984, 2077, 2560, 3040:
Olli, Tobi und Robert besprechen Epics Aufbegehren gegen Apple und Google. Außerdem fährt mal wieder der Cyberpunk 2077 Hype Train durch den Podcast - Night City Wire Episode 2 ist da! Halo: Infinite dagegen wird 2020 nicht da sein...
Zum Abschluss diskutieren die drei noch ausführlich den PC Port von Horizon Zero Dawn.


*PCGC Podcast 132 - Mensch oder Maschine*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:45) - Hardware - PC selber bauen oder bauen lassen?
(33:20) - Halo: Infinite verschoben
(47:15) - Apple und Google gegen Epic
(1:04:35) - Cyberpunk 2077: Night City Wire - Ep. 2
(1:44:30) - Horizon Zero Dawn: Complete Edition


Links:
Die “äußerst erfolgreiche” Petition gegen Halos Verschiebung
Kolumne zu Epics 1984 Feldzug, von Lukas Schmid







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZpQoeHobFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (24. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Folge gibt es ordentlich Post! Leider fällt Hörerbriefonkel Olli aus und ihr müsst mit Tobi und Lukas Vorliebe nehmen. Wir sprechen über zwei neu angekündigten Spiele, Black Myth: Wukong und Gotham Knights. Gerade bei letzterem sind wir als Comic-Nerds genau in unserem Element!
Außerdem geht es im Hardwareteil um Sinn und Unsinn optischer Laufwerke.


*PCGC Podcast 133 - Von Superhelden und anderen Affen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(17:25) - Hörerfeedback
(52:35) - Hardware: Sind optische Laufwerke noch sinnvoll?
(1:12:35) - Short News
(1:16:45) - Oculus VR bald mit Facebook Zwang
(1:25:30) - Black Myth: Wukong
(1:37:00) - Gotham Knights


Links:
Bel-Air Fan Trailer
Gute Podcasts - Der Thread

Short News:
Hitman 3 zeitexklusiv bei Epic
Tera Publisher schließt
Ghost of Tsushima bekommt Koop Missionen
Call of Duty Black Ops: Cold War Teaser


----------



## Zybba (2. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sprechen über die wenigen Highlights der Gamescom Opening Night Live. Viele gab es dafür bei der Vorstellung von Nvidias neuer Grafikkartengeneration, Ampere!
Auch der Flight Simulator 2020 geizt zumindest optisch nicht mit seinen Reizen.


*PCGC Podcast 134 - Ampere hebt ab, Olli stürzt ab*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(25:10) - Hörerfeedback
(30:25) - Hardware: Nvidia Ampere Reveal
(1:03:40) - Short News
(1:04:50) - Suicide Squad: Kill the Justice League
(1:08:50) - Gamescom Opening Night Live
(1:12:35) - Call of Duty: Black Ops: Cold War
(1:20:55) - Dragon Age 4 WIP Teaser
(1:33:10) - WoW Shadowlands
(1:37:30) - Teardown
(1:41:05) - Lemnis Gate
(1:43:45) - Medal of Honor: Above and Beyond
(1:49:45) - Age of Empires III: Definitive Edition
(1:51:45) - restliche Spiele
(1:56:31) - Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020


Links
Afterlives - Bastion

Short News
Pharao: A new Era
The Witcher: Monster Slayer


----------



## Zybba (7. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sony scheint sich an Microsoft zu orientieren und seine Exklusivspiele bald auch für den PC zu bringen. Grund genug, das Thema in den News aufzugreifen.
Im Hardwareteil geht es nach den vorgestellten Own Designs erneut um die Nvidia Ampere. Den Abschluss bildet Wasteland 3. Hört, warum wir das Spiel trotz offensichtlicher Mängel mögen.


*PCGC Podcast 135 - Podcastokalypse*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(28:20) - Hardware: Nvidia Ampere
(1:06:00) - Short News
(1:14:25) - Oculus VR Verkaufsstopp in Deutschland
(1:22:10) - Mariokart Live: Home Circuit
(1:36:55) - Sony plant mehr First Party Spiele auf den PC zu bringen
(1:48:40) - Wasteland 3



Links:
The Pod 280 - Crunch
The Pod 282 - Fallstricke der Spielkritik
Gamestar Podcast 92 - Cyberpunk 2077 Story Design
GameTwo - Flight Simulator 2020
Hitler reacts to Nvidia Ampere
Nvidia Ampere Customs Designs

Short News
The Witcher 3 Upgrade
Immortals: Fenix Rising
No Man’s Sky Entwickler arbeiten an neuem Spiel


----------



## Zybba (16. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



“New World”, das neue Spiel der Amazon Game Studios darf mittlerweile öffentlich diskutiert werden. Daher haben wir einige Gäste da, die schon Erfahrungen in der neuen Welt gesammelt haben.
Dazu gibt es wie immer den Hardwareteil, in dem Lukas seinen mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommenen Rechner präsentiert. News haben wir natürlich auch!


*PCGC Podcast 136 - Schöne neue Welt?*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(12:50) - Hardware: Lukas PC
(37:50) - New World
(1:44:35) - Short News
(1:48:00) - Xbox Series X + S Preise, Gamepass
(1:58:35) - Immortals Fenyx Rising


Short News Links:
Big Navi + Zen 3 Vorstellungstermin
Amazon arbeitet angeblich an Sci-Fi MMO
AC Valhalla Release vorgezogen


----------



## Zybba (21. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche haben wir eine bunte Mischung News. Nvidia Ampere Verfügbarkeit, Cyberpunk 2077: Night City Wire Episode 3, PS5 Showcase und vieles mehr!
Ein Review gibts auch noch; zu Star Renegades.


*PCGC Podcast 137 - Panische Playstation Preorder und pinke Planeten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(21:10) - Hörerfeedback
(31:00) - Hardware
(48:40) - Short News
(1:01:30) - Monster Energy gegen Ubisoft
(1:10:55) - Michel Ancel verlässt Ubisoft
(1:15:40) - Cyberpunk 2077 - Night City Wire Ep. 3
(1:29:00) - PS5 Showcase
(1:55:40) - Star Renegades


Short News Links:
3DS eingestellt
Stadia, xCloud und Geforce Now erhältlich bei Apple
Oculus Quest 2


----------



## Zybba (29. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Microsoft kauft Zenixmax. Was bedeutet das für Elder Scrolls, Fallout und co? Neben dieser und anderen News sprechen wir über die RTX 3090.
Zusätzlich gibt es ein Review zu Hades, mit Gast Nils.


*PCGC Podcast 138 - Höllenspaß mit Hades*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(27:45) - Hörerfeedback
(44:40) - Hardware - RTX 3090
(1:10:50) - Short News
(1:14:50) - Michel Ancel war bei Ubisoft unter Beobachtung
(1:18:25) - Microsoft kauf Zenixmax
(1:34:20) - Mike Morhaime gründet Dreamhaven
(1:38:40) - Amazon Luna
(1:52:30) - Hades


Links:
The Making of Horizon Zero Dawn
Hades OST

Short News
Game Awards 2020
BlizzConline
Aquanox: Deep Descent


----------



## Zybba (5. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sprechen über den angeordneten Crunch bei CD Projekt Red zum Endspurt vor dem Cyberpunk 2077 Release.
Außerdem erzählen die Hardware Jungs, wie sie zum Hobby gekommen sind.


*PCGC Podcast 139 - Nutze den Tag*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(07:00) - Hardware
(35:20) - Short News
(38:50) - Crunch für Cyberpunk 2077 angeordnet



Short News
WoW: Shadowlands verschoben
Hyperscape wird überarbeitet
Ergebnis der Ubisoft Mitarbeiter Umfrage

Cyberpunk Crunch
Twitter Statement von Adam Badowski
Trailer: Nutze den Tag


----------



## Zybba (12. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum schaffen es die reichsten Tech-Firmen der Welt nicht brauchbare Spiele zu veröffentlichen? Das Muster dieses Unvermögens zieht sich durch die Folge.
Wir besprechen Zen 3, Playstation 5, große und kleine Spiele. Ollis Bericht zu Genshin Impact rundet das ganze ab!


*PCGC Podcast 140 - Gacha Impact im Westen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(15:05) - Hardware: Zen 3 und Big Navi
(49:55) - Short News
(51:15) - Amazon’s Crucible und Marvel’s Avengers
(1:06:50) - Playstation 5 Teardown und Abwärtskompabilität
(1:33:05) - GamePass kommt angeblich für iOS
(1:36:40) - Aktueller Chromecast ohne Stadia
(1:47:20) - Manor Lords
(1:51:35) - Prodeus
(1:56:05) - Genshin Impact


Links:
HOTAS für Konsolen aus dem 3D Drucker

Short News
Riot schließt Sydney Außenstelle
Activision Blizzard schließt französische Außenstelle


----------



## Zybba (20. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über unerwartete Wege ist Nino an eine neue Ampere Grafikkarte gekommen. Davon erzählt er Jan und Lukas im Hardware-Teil. Außerdem geht es um Assassin’s Creed Valhalla.
Danach diskutieren wir ausführlich, wie uns das neue Material zu Cyberpunk 2077 gefällt. Dabei sind wir von den GTA Vibes doch eher überrascht.


*PCGC Podcast 141 - Style over Substance*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(22:20) - Hardware: AC: Valhalla Systemanforderungen u.a.
(56:05) - Short News
(58:45) - Mass Effect - Legendary Edition
(1:09:40) - AC Valhalla: umfangreiche Anpassungen möglich
(1:25:55) - Cyberpunk 2077 - Night City Wire Ep. 4


Links:
Bawatch Berlin Podcast
Starcraft 2 erhält keine neuen Inhalte


----------



## Zybba (2. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem wir eine Woche nicht da waren, melden wir uns zurück! Es gibt viel zu besprechen. Zum Beispiel die Big Navi Enthüllung und die Cyberpunk 2077 Verschiebung. Außerdem haben wir mehrere Spiele angetestet. Star Wars Squadrons, Immortals Fenyx Rising(Demo) und Ghostrunner!


*PCGC Podcast 142 - Geschwader, Götter, Geister*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(28:05) - Hörerfeedback
(46:00) - Hardware: Lukas PC + Big Navi
(1:33:10) - Short News
(1:36:35) - Cyberpunk 2077 Verschiebung
(1:59:05) - Darkest Dungeon 2 Trailer
(2:02:05) - Niederlande fällt Urteil gegen FIFA Lootboxen
(2:14:55) - Star Wars Squadrons
(2:44:15) - Immortals Fenyx Rising
(3:06:10) - Ghostrunner


Links:

Short News
343 Studio Chef tritt von Halo Infinite Entwicklung zurück
Far Cry 6 und Rainbow Six Quarantine
WoW Shadowlands erscheint am 24.11.

Cyberpunk 2077
Auszüge aus dem Conference Call
”Full Confirmation!”
Morddrohungen wegen Verschiebung
Everspace 2 Verschiebung


----------



## Zybba (10. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das All, unendliche Weiten… Oder doch nicht?! Der zumindest anfangs instanzierte Ansatz der Everspace 2 Beta bereitet uns etwas Sorgen.
Neben diesem Thema widmen wir uns dem N7 Day, der Mass Effect Legendary Edition, Cryteks Zukunftsplänen und weiteren News.
Viel Spaß!


*PCGC Podcast 143 - Space Boomers*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(26:00) - Hörerfeedback
(29:35) - Short News
(31:30) - N7 Day, Mass Effect Legendary Edition
(52:50) - Crytek Leaks
(1:00:20) - Vampire: The Masquerade Battle Royale
(1:06:15) - Umstrittene Riot Werbung
(1:20:40) - Sony gegen PS5 Drittanbieter
(1:29:30) - Everspace 2 (Closed Beta)


Links:
Suggys Autogalerie

Short News
Path of Exile - 3.13 Verschiebung
EA Motive arbeitet doch nicht an Star Wars Spiel
Fortnite in iOS über GeforceNow


----------



## Zybba (17. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche stimmen wir uns mit einem Ersteindruck schon mal auf die kommende Folge zu Assassin’s Creed Valhalla ein. Dazu gibt es wie immer News, Hardware und mehr!
Zum Abschluss sprechen wir mit den Gästen Daniel und Philipp über ihr frisch veröffentlichtes VR Spiel, Despatch: Entity Astray.


*PCGC Podcast 144 - Dark Souls fürs Hirn*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(21:00) - Hörerfeedback
(34:35) - Hardware: Peltier-Kühlungen
(53:25) - Halo 4 MC Release Datum
(54:00) - Take-Two Interactive übernimmt Codemasters
(59:00) - Portal Reloaded
(1:04:05) - Ersteindruck: Assassin’s Creed Valhalla
(1:31:55) - Despatch: Entity Astray


Links:
N7 Day Modding Community Showcase


----------



## Zybba (24. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem großen Assassin’s Creed Podcast kann Tobi sich mit Valhalla endlich wieder der Reihe widmen! Zur Seite stehen ihm dabei Kristina, Daniel und Nino. Wie zu erwarten sind sie sich nicht in allen Punkten einig...
Im Hardwareteil, geht um es AMDs neue Grafikkartengeneration, Big Navi.


*PCGC Podcast 145 - Valhalla: Plündern fürn guten Zweck*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(01:35) - Hardware: Big Navi
(31:20) - Short News
(32:40) - Assassin’s Creed: Valhalla


AC Valhalla Links:
The Spiffing Brit Exploit Video 1
The Spiffing Brit Exploit Video 2
Offizielle User Screenshot Galerie


----------



## Zybba (30. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche wird der Sack mit Hörerbriefen abgearbeitet.
Das angesammelte Material zu Cyberpunk 2077 will ebenfalls gesichtet werden.
Dazu sprechen wir über die aktuellen Themen rund um die sagenumwobene Playstation 5!
Viel Spaß!


*PCGC Podcast 146 - Sony Playstation and the Holy Fail*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(27:50) - Hörerfeedback
(36:25) - Hardware
(1:01:05) - Short News
(1:04:00) - Cyberpunk 2077 - Night City Wire Ep. 5
(1:29:30) - Yellow Brick Games
(1:35:35) - PS5 - der aktuelle Stand


Links:
Cards Against Humanity im Browser
Auf ein Bier 294 - Valhalla
Star Citizen - The Renunion Part 1
25 Jahre Bioware Buch
Hardwareluxx Verfügbarkeitsthread

Cyberpunk 2077
Xbox One X vs Series X - Gameplay Trailer
PS 4 Pro vs PS 5 -  Gameplay Trailer
TTT Beitrag
Preview Video der Gamestar
Systemanforderungen
Cyberpunk bereits spielbar?

PS5
Anwalt Christian Solmecke zum Thema
Anstum auf Gameswirtschaft.de
Scalper kaufen massenweise Konsolen
Steam könnte in zukunft PS5 Controller unterstützen

Short News
THQ Nordic kauft Purple Lamp Studios
Hyperscape erhält Death Match Modus
Ubisoft Singapur kündigt Studio Managing Director
SW Squadrons Gratis Updates


----------



## Zybba (8. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ruhe vor dem großen Sturm.
In dieser Folge gibt es ein paar kleinere News. Dazu besprechen wir die aktuellen Personalwechsel bei Bioware.
Außerdem gibt es Hörerfeedback und Infos zur Nvidias RTX 3060 Ti.


*PCGC Podcast 147 - Bio(ware) Hazard*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:15) - Hörerfeedback
(29:05) - Hardware: RTX 3060TI
(40:40) - Short News
(44:30) - Dead Cells: Fatal Falls DLC
(46:25) - Synthetik Ultimate
(48:05) - Read Dead Online Standalone
(55:35) - Casey Hudson und Mark Darrah verlassen Bioware


Links:
Cyberpunk 2077 - Photo Mode Trailer
CSGO: Broken Fangs
Greedfall Updates


----------



## Zybba (14. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieben lange Jahre haben wir auf Cyberpunk gewartet. Endlich können wir es spielen, mit all seinen tollen Details und nervigen Macken. Tobi, Marco und ich tauschen uns darüber aus. Natürlich spoilerfrei!
Außerdem sprechen wir noch über die wichtigsten Trailer der Game Awards und AMDs Radeon 6900XT.


*PCGC Podcast 148 - Cyberpunk 2077: Ein Fall für den Ripperdoc?*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(06:50) - Hörerfeedback
(12:45) - Hardware: AMD Radeon 6900XT
(33:15) - Short News
(34:00) - Game Awards 2020
(35:30) - Back 4 Blood
(41:00) - The Callisto Protocol
(44:00) - Warhammer 40k: Darktide
(47:25) - Dragon Age 4
(58:05) - Endless Dungeon
(1:02:10) - Crimson Desert
(1:09:40) - Ark 2
(1:13:40) - Ark: The Animated Series
(1:15:55) - Mass Effect 5
(1:31:50) - Fazit zu den Game Awards
(1:33:55) - Cyberpunk 2077

Short News Links:
Destiny 2 bekommt 2021 Crossplay
Halo Infinite Release + Interview


----------



## Zybba (21. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Häufig gibt es hilfreiche Tools von findigen Usern zum Optimieren der Performance. So auch für Cyberpunk 2077. Im Hardwareteil stellt Nino eine Variante auf den Prüfstand. Dazu sprechen wir mit Jan und Robert über Cyberpunk 2077, inklusive angehängtem Spoilerteil.


*PCGC Podcast 149 - Cyberpunk 2077: Spoilercast*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(03:50) - Hörerfeedback
(09:15) - Hardware
(26:15) - Short News
(28:40) - Bundestag vs Lootboxen
(35:25) - Cyberpunk 2077: Allgemeines
(2:11:10) - Cyberpunk 2077: Spoilerteil


Links:
EA Play erst 2021 für den Game Pass auf PC
Bioware versichert, dass Veteranen an ME arbeiten
Diablo Immortal Alpha
Riot plant MMO in League of Legends Universum


----------



## Zybba (28. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir schauen zurück auf das HW Jahr 2020. Nach diesen äußerst umfangreichen Highlights richten wir unseren Blick aber wieder in die Zukunft.
Auf welche Spiele sind wir gespannt, was hat Potential, auf was hoffen wir? Mit Nino, Jan, Robert, Nils und Lukas.


*PCGC Podcast 150 - Jahresausblick 2021*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(16:00) - Hörerfeedback
(30:30) - Hardware: Highlights 2020
(48:55) - Super Meat Boy Forever
(54:10) - Everspace 2
(57:35) - Hitman 3
(1:01:45) - Little Nightmares 2
(1:04:15) - Bravely Default 2
(1:07:50) - Curse of the Dead Gods
(1:09:30) - Monster Hunter Rise
(1:11:35) - Resident Evil Village
(1:15:55) - Kena: Bridge of Spirits
(1:17:40) - Mass Effect Remaster
(1:23:20) - Subnautica: Below Zero (Switch Portierung)
(1:26:55) - Ratchet and Clank: Rift Apart
(1:32:40) - Gotham Knights
(1:35:25) - No More Heroes 3
(1:40:35) - Far Cry 6
(1:50:15) - Monster Hunter - Stories 2: Wings of Ruin
(1:53:20) - Forza
(1:56:30) - Halo Infinite
(2:01:55) - Gran Turismo 7
(2:09:20) - Battlefield
(2:15:30) - Everwild
(2:19:35) - Horizon Forbidden West
(2:26:00) - Endless Dungeon
(2:28:25) - Dying Light 2
(2:33:05) - Long Gone Days
(2:36:10) - Sons of the Forest
(2:41:10) - The Ascent
(2:45:30) - Nintendo Switch Pro
(2:56:45) - Biomutant
(2:58:20) - The Last Night
(3:01:25) - Dragon Age 4
(3:06:00) - The Sims


----------



## Zybba (12. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trinken ist wichtig, überlebenswichtig.
Sei es für Olli vor dem Podcast oder für Nino, während des Spielens von Medieval Dynasty. Neben einem Eindruck zu dessen Early Access sprechen wir mit Jan über die korrekte Reinigung von Hardware.
Dazu gibts News und nettes Hörerfeedback. Willkommen in 2021!


*PCGC Podcast 151 - Medieval Dynasty: Zwischen Durst und Dung*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(24:30) - Hörerfeedback
(36:05) - Hardware: PC Reinigung
(1:05:50) - Short News
(1:15:35) - Epic Games kauft Einkaufscenter und Rad Game Tools
(1:20:05) - Crytek arbeitet an neuem AAA Game
(1:29:20) - PUBG 2 in Entwicklung
(1:37:45) - Medieval Dynasty (Early Access)


Short News Links:
Everspace 2: Eary Access ab 18.01.
PS5 im “Retro” Design
Lamar Roasts Franklin
Dyling Light 2: Weiterer Autor verlässt Techland


----------



## Zybba (17. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lucasfilm ist zurück mit Indiana Jones (Bethesda) und Star Wars (Ubisoft). Olli und Lukas fragen sich, wie die mit diesen Marken unerfahrenen Studios die Spiele wohl umsetzen...
Im Hardwareteil sprechen Jan und Nino über die CES 2021. Das und mehr in PCGC Folge 152!


*PCGC Podcast 152 - Lucasfilm Games: Das Spiele-Imperium schlägt zurück?*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(16:25) - Hardware: CES 2021 u.a.
(40:20) - Short News
(50:55) - Bethesda kündigt Indiana Jones Spiel an
(57:55) - Ubisoft entwickelt Star Wars Game
(1:04:30) - Cyberpunk 2077 Entschuldigungsvideo und “Enthüllungsbericht”
(1:18:40) - Verbraucherzentrale mahnt Saturn ab


Links:
Riders Republic verschoben
TLOU2 Soundexperte wechselt zu God of War
Rust auf Erfolgswelle
Squadron 51


----------



## Zybba (26. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Blizzard wollte sich anscheinend auch Microsoft mal einen “out of season April fools’ joke” erlauben.
Oder wie erklärt ihr euch das Anpassen des Xbox Live Gold Preises und der schnellen Rücknahme dieser Änderung?
Das und andere Themen in dieser Folge!


*PCGC Podcast 153 - XBox Live? Hold!!*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(15:40) - Hörerfeedback
(32:00) - Hardware - Systemoptimierung
(55:25) - Short News
(1:03:05) - PS5: veränderte Plates wieder auf dem Markt
(1:09:10) - Microsoft passt Xbox Live Gold Preis an
(1:14:55) - EU verhängt Geldstrafen gegen Geoblocking
(1:22:10) - ID Software arbeitet an VR Spiel


Links:
Capturing Reality (Project: Mara)
Gabe Newell Interview

Short News:
Tencent übernimmt Mehrheit an Klei Entertainment
Ghost of Tsushima Spieler unterstützen Wiederaufbau eines Schreins
Zweite Sammelklage gegen CD Projekt Red
Resident Evil 7 erscheint am 07.05.
Gerücht: Nächster AC Teil in Persien oder Indien?


----------



## Zybba (31. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den letzten Jahren haben wir häufig über Gamestops misslungene Aktionen gesprochen. Daraus haben Kleinanleger jetzt etwas positives gezogen und schlagen Börsenmaklern ein Schnippchen. Grund genug, dass wir uns das mal genauer anschauen. Das und vieles mehr in dieser Episode!


*PCGC Podcast 154 - Totgesagte leben länger*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(21:15) - Hörerfeedback
(25:00) - Hardware - Systemoptimierung (Teil 2)
(1:04:45) - Short News
(1:12:10) - Glitchpunk Ankündigung
(1:19:25) - Wirbel um Gamestops Aktie
(1:35:25) - Aldi Gaming
(1:41:40) - Dead Cells: Fatal Falls DLC

Links:
Medienbiene
Fatal Falls Trailer
Celeste 2: Lani's Trek

Short News
Hitman 3 bereits nach einer Woche rentabel
Biomutant erscheint am 25.05.2021
Cyberpunk 2077 bekommt erste Mod Tools


----------



## Zybba (10. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt neue Infos und Bildmaterial zur Mass Effect Legendary Edition! Außerdem News zu Stadia, Total War: Warhammer 3 und mehr. In Sachen Hardware lernen wir mehr über Wärmeleitpasten. Olli hat The Medium durchgespielt und gibt uns sein Fazit!


*PCGC Podcast 155 - Meh-Dium*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(37:20) - Hörerfeedback
(50:45) - Hardware: Wärmeleitpaste + Air Flow
(1:17:35) - Short News
(1:25:30) - Details zur Mass Effect Legendary Edition
(1:42:55) - Google schließt Stadia Enwicklungsstudios
(2:14:05) - Total War: Warhammer III angekündigt
(2:18:55) - The Medium


Short News Links:
Quantic Dream eröffnet zweites Studio in Montreal
Embracer Group (THQ Nordic) kauft Borderlands, Easybrain und Aspyr Media
Zenimax Gründer und CEO Robert Altman mit 73 verstorben
Daedalic Entertainment Bavaria aufgelöst


----------



## Zybba (16. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich wurde die Entwicklung von Six Days in Falluja 2009 wegen Protesten eingestellt. Jetzt meldet sich der neue Entwickler Highwire Games überraschend mit dem Spiel zurück.
Neben diesem Thema sprechen wir über die geklauten Daten bei CD Projekt Red und Epic's Tool Metahuman.


*PCGC Podcast 156 - Fränkisches Falludscha*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(34:45) - Hardware: Praktische Schreibtischhelfer
(1:05:05) - Six Days in Fallujah
(1:18:40) - CD Rojekt Red gehackt und erpresst
(1:28:05) - Epic’s Metahuman
(1:44:10) - Disciples: Liberation


Links:
GVMERS Reportage: Six Days in Fallujah


----------



## Zybba (24. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Folge steht ganz im Zeichen der Blizzcon. Filunya, Tobi und Lukas sprechen im Detail über das gezeigte Material zu Overwatch 2, Diablo 4 und Diablo 2: Resurrected. Dazu noch kurz über die Nintendo Direct sowie über Tobis neues iPad - oder eher den dazugehörigen Pen.


*PCGC Podcast 157 - Blizzcon ohne Shitstorm?!*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(09:55) - Hardware: Tobis Apple Pen
(34:20) - Nintendo Direct
(40:40) - Blizzcon 2021
(46:20) - Blizzard Arcade, WoW und Hearthstone
(1:00:45) - Overwatch 2
(1:23:30) - Diablo 4
(1:59:45) - Diablo 2: Resurrected
(2:32:30) - Fazit


Links:
Diablo “D&D” Session
Diablo 2: Resurrected Alpha Anmeldung


----------



## Zybba (2. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gemeinsam mit Gast Nils sprechen wir über Sonys letzte State of Play, Anthems Zukunft und die Konsequenzen für Dragon Age 4. Im Hardwareteil sprechen wir über Nvidias RTX 3060 un die eher seltsame Speicherverteilung. Zum Schluss gibt es Reviews zu Little Nightmares II und Gravity Heroes.


*PCGC Podcast 158 - Gravierende Helden, kleine Alpträume*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(47:50) - Hörerfeedback
(52:35) - Hardware: RTX 3060
(1:14:30) - Final Fantasy 7 Remake: Intergrade
(1:19:30) - Knockout City
(1:23:55) - Sifu
(1:29:00) - Returnal
(1:39:30) - Das Anthem 2.0 Ende und die Folgen für Dragon Age 4
(1:52:00) - Henry Cavills Mass Effect Teaser
(2:01:45) - Gravity Heroes
(2:20:55) - Little Nightmares II


Links:
Knockout City Beta Anmeldung
The Tragedy of Anthem


----------



## Zybba (10. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD stellt die auf dem Papier konkurrenzfähige Radeon 6700XT vor. Neben diesem Thema besprechen wir das Drama um The sinking City und das kommende Aliens: Fireteam. Außerdem gibt es ein Review zu Curse of the Dead Gods!


*PCGC Podcast 159 - Cursed Devs, Cursed Gods*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:25) - Hörerfeedback
(27:55) - Hardware
(49:40) - Short News
(54:15) - The sinking City - Frogware vs Nacon
(1:02:20) - Aliens: Fireteam vorgestellt
(1:11:05) - Dota Artifact wird F2P und fallen gelassen
(1:17:15) - Curse of the Dead Gods



Links:
How to Turn Movement into a Game Mechanic
Gute Batterien
Games Aktuell Podcast 654: Alles zur BlizzConline 2021

Short News
Epic kauft Fall Guys Entwickler Mediatonic
Bundestag setzt Jugendschutzreform durch
Zynga kauft Torchlight 3 Entwickler Echtra Games


----------



## Zybba (16. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum entwickelt Epic Games eigentlich keine Spiele mehr? Wie wahrscheinlich ist Assassin’s Creed angesiedelt in Deutschland? Ist eine gemoddete RTX 3070 mit 16GB Speicher sinnvoll? Kann man zu viele Kolumnen schreiben?
Diesen und anderen Fragen widmen wir uns in PCGC Folge 160!


*PCGC Podcast 160 - Kolumnen-Kokolores*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(19:40) - Hardware
(44:50) - Short News
(54:00) - Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder’s Revenge
(57:05) - Predecessor
(1:03:35) - Assassin’s Creed Gerüchteküche



Links:
RTX 3070 16GB Mod

Short News
Gothic Remake wird von spanischem Studio entwickelt
Disintegration Entwickler V1 Interactive schließt
Streaming Dienst Shadow in Nöten


----------



## Zybba (23. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Square Enix hat sein aktuelles Lineup präsentiert. Außer dem neuen Life is Strange wurde mehr zu Forspoken gezeigt. Neben weiteren News berichten wir von unseren Erfahrungen mit den Spielen Beat Saber und Foregone.


*PCGC Podcast 161 - Forsicht*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:55) - Hörerfeedback
(10:35) - Hardware: AMDs Epyc und 6700XT
(29:25) - Short News
(32:55) - Activision Blizzard CEO bekommt Rekordbonus, Mitarbeiter Kündigung
(36:15) - Square Enix Presents | Spring 2021
(47:30) - Necromunda: Hired Gun
(50:25) - Beat Saber
(1:03:05) - Foregone


Links:
Games Workshop stellt Fanfilm Macher ein
Stay Forever 105 - Half-Life
Beat Saber auf Expert Plus

Short News
Findiger User bekommt Belohnung von Rockstar
Gamescom 2021 Ankündigung
Cyberpunk 2077 - Patch 1.2


----------



## Zybba (29. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amazon Games versucht sich mal wieder an der Entwicklung eines Spiels und eröffnet dazu ein neues Studio. Vielleicht wirds ja dieses mal was? Auch Microsoft war diese Woche häufiger in den Schlagzeilen. Nach den News bringt Jan uns die Faszination von Loop Hero näher. Das und mehr diese Folge!


*PCGC Podcast 162 - Schleife, Schleife, Bahnhof baue*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(23:05) - Hardware
(54:30) - Short News
(55:20) - Microsoft
(1:08:20) - Amazon eröffnet neues Entwicklerstudio
(1:12:00) - Shadow Tactics: Aiko's Choice, Isonzo und Total War: ROME REMASTERED
(1:19:05) - Loop Hero


Links:
Rome Remastered FAQ

Short News
Ghost of Tsushima Film
Steam Next Fest

Microsoft
Xbox Live wird Xbox Network
Wird Discord aufgekauft?
Nier: Automata - GamePass Version besser als Steams


----------



## Zybba (6. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CD Projekt Red scheint strategische Konsequenzen aus dem Release von Cyberpunk 2077 zu ziehen. Razer streckt ebenfalls die Fühler aus, mit einem eher kuriosen Produkt. Olli und Tobi neben ihren journalistischen Auftrag wahr und sind in Subverse abgetaucht. Das und mehr in PCGC Episode 163!


*PCGC Podcast 163 - Canossa und Cabanossi*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(15:50) - Hörerfeedback
(23:45) - Hardware: Rocket Lake
(50:35) - Short News
(56:10) - Razer produziert Hightech Gesichtsmaske
(1:04:00) - CD Projekt Red & Cyberpunk 2077
(1:13:45) - Undawn
(1:17:15) - Subverse


Links:
Razer Rapunzel

Short News
Oculus Quest 2 ist Verkaufserfolg
PAX East 2021 nur virtuell
Cloudpunk - City of Ghosts

CD Projekt Red
Spiele sollen in Zukunft später präsentiert werden
Studio Digital Scapes wurde gekauft

Cyberpunk 2077
Negative Reaktionen auf Patch 1.2
Eigenständiger Multiplayer verworfen


----------



## Zybba (13. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Microsoft beherrscht diese Podcastfolge und vielleicht auch bald die ganze Welt. Das Unternehmen rüstet das amerikanische Militär mit einer Augmented Reality Brille aus. Tobi und Lukas diskutieren das Für und Wider. Außerdem: Neues Bildmaterial zu Age of Empires 4. Jan und Nino erklären, wie sie ihre Systeme auf Stabilität testen.


*PCGC Podcast 164 - Der große Microcast*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(07:00) - Hardware: Stabilitätstests
(36:10) - Short News
(38:20) - Microsoft schließt Hololens Deal mit dem Militär
(50:35) - Age of Empires: Fan Preview



Links:

Short News
PC Gaming Show + Future Games Show
Sony plant laut David Jaffe ein Game Pass Gegenstück
Battlefield 6 angeblich ab Tag 1 im Game Pass

Microsoft's Army Deals
2018 - 480 Millionen US $
2019 - 10 Milliarden US $


----------



## MrFob (26. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Literaten Lukas und Tobi geben Buchtipps, schmieden Pläne für ihre Sabotage-Ameisen und schauen sich die neu angekündigten Spiele Gord, Turbo Overkill und Synthetik 2 an. Im Hardwareteil bilden Nino und Jan sich selbst und euch Hörer dank Gast Phillip in den technischen Feinheiten von VR fort.

P.S.: Das Cover Design ist diese Woche auf Grund der Abwesenheit von Lukas eine künstlerische Kollaboration von Jan, Tobi und deren Tablet-Stiften.


*PCGC Podcast 165 - Die Ameisenflüsterer*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:37) - Hörerfeedback
(13:27] - Hardware - VR Technik Ecke
(41:36) - Short News
(44:53) - Ameisen im PC
(54:02) - Epic Games Store Verluste
(1:00:02) - Gord
(1:09:50) - Turbo Overkill
(1:13:30) - Synthetik 2


Links:

Short News:
NieR: Automata bekommt Patch für Steam
Blizzard Arcade Collection wird erweitert
Ubisoft schaltet Server von etlichen Spielen ab
Days Gone auf Steam

Die Literaten Lukas und Tobi geben Buchtipps, schmieden Pläne für ihre Sabotage-Ameisen und schauen sich die neu angekündigten Spiele Gord, Turbo Overkill und Synthetik 2 an. Im Hardwareteil bilden Nino und Jan sich selbst und euch Hörer dank Gast Phillip in den technischen Feinheiten von VR fort.

P.S.: Das Cover Design ist diese Woche auf Grund der Abwesenheit von Lukas eine künstlerische Kollaboration von Jan, Tobi und deren Tablet-Stiften.


*PCGC Podcast 165 - Die Ameisenflüsterer*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:37) - Hörerfeedback
(13:27] - Hardware - VR Technik Ecke
(41:36) - Short News
(44:53) - Ameisen im PC
(54:02) - Epic Games Store Verluste
(1:00:02) - Gord
(1:09:50) - Turbo Overkill
(1:13:30) - Synthetik 2


Links:

Short News:
NieR: Automata bekommt Patch für Steam
Blizzard Arcade Collection wird erweitert
Ubisoft schaltet Server von etlichen Spielen ab
Days Gone auf Steam


----------



## Zybba (27. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist bestätigt, Knights of the old Repbulic bekommt eine überarbeitete Version! Wie die genau aussieht und was Kyle Katarn genau damit zu tun hat, ist noch unklar.
Neben diesem Thema gibt es andere News und von den HW Boys Tipps zur Monitorkalibrierung. Tobi und Lukas haben außerdem in die tolle Mod Portal Reloaded reingeschaut.


*PCGC Podcast 166 - Kurzzeitreise*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(06:55) - Hörerfeedback
(11:45) - Hardware - Monitorkalibrierung
(37:15) - Short News
(38:05) - Amazon stellt Herr der Ringe RPG ein
(40:35) - KOTOR erhält überarbeitete Version
(49:50) - Test Drive Unlimited Solar Crown
(54:20) - Portal Reloaded



Links:
Games Aktuell Podcast 661 - Was ist los bei Sony?
Resetera Thread zum neuen KOTOR

Short News
Jeff Kaplan verlässt Blizzard
Focus Home Entertainment kauft Streum On

Hardware
How to Calibrate Your Monitor, The Comprehensive Beginner's Guide
Lagom LCD Test
Eizo Monitortest
LineageOS Android Distribution


----------



## Zybba (3. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir bringen euch die News der Woche! Microsofts Pläne für den PC, EAs FIFA-Strategie, State of Play und mehr. Dazu diskutieren wir über DLC und geben unsere äußerst fundierte Meinung zum F2P BR Scavengers ab.


*PCGC Podcast 167 - DLCs, Dimensionen, Disconnects*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(35:30) - Hardware
(1:01:10) - Hörerfeedback
(1:35:20) - Short News
(1:39:50) - Microsoft möchte PC stärken
(1:52:40) - EA’s FIFA Strategie Leak
(1:56:35) - Expeditions: Rome
(2:02:15) - State of Play mit Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart
(2:21:50) - Scavengers


Links:
igorsLAB zu Anti-Cheat Software Kompabilität

Short News
Blizzard CEO Bobby Kotick erhält in Zukunft weniger Gehalt
Oculus Quest 2 Variante ohne Facebook Zwang
Epic kauft ArtStation.com
Gerücht: Elden Ring auf der E3


----------



## Zybba (12. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute geht es mit Rückmeldungen der Community noch mal um DLC und andere sinnvolle Investitionen in Spielen. Außerdem: Call of Duty, Cyberpunk 2077, The Division sowie V Rising. Zusätzlich lernen wir etwas über Bluetooth und Legend of Keepers: Career of a Dungeon Manager.


*PCGC Podcast 168 - Call of Kriegsspiel*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(42:10) - Hörerfeedback
(1:08:10) - Hardware: Bluetooth
(1:30:40) - Short News
(1:36:00) - The Division Franchise News
(1:45:10) - Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition
(1:48:00) - Wolfire Games verklagt Valve
(1:51:40) - Witcher 3 Next Gen dank Modder?
(2:04:40) - V Rising
(2:10:20) - Legend of Keepers: Career of a Dungeon Manager


Links:
Building my First Custom Keyboard!
Baelin's Route - An Epic NPC Man Adventure
Bluetooth Security Paper

Short News
Sledgehammer Games entwickelt CoD 2021
Gamescom 2021 nur digital
Starfield: 2021 unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Zybba (17. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Mal gibt es eine eher kompakte Folge ohne News. Im Hardwareteil sprechen wir über WLAN und gehen auf Hörerfeedback ein. Im Hauptteil bringen Sophia und Nils ihr Review zu It takes Two. Collaboration!


*PCGC Podcast 169 - It takes a way out*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(12:40) - Hardware: WLAN und Feedback
(49:10) - It takes Two


Links:
PCGC Podcast - Folge 130


----------



## Zybba (26. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich ist es so weit! Kristina, Dom und Tobi haben sich in die Mass Effect Legendary Edition gestürzt. Gemeinsam vergleichen sie die Anpassungen gegenüber den Originalen, vor allem Mass Effect 1+2. Garantiert NICHT spoilerfrei!


*PCGC Podcast 170 - Poliertes Mass Effect*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(03:00) - Hardware
(06:30) - Unser Einstieg in die Serie
(15:55) - Die Story
(18:40) - Mass Effect 1
(1:22:10) - Mass Effect 2


Links:
Interview mit Mass Effect LE Director
Mock Effect
Renegade Dialog Option: “There is a bomb!”


----------



## Zybba (1. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowohl Horizon Forbidden West als auch Far Cry 6 wurden beide mit neuen Gameplay Videos detaillierter gezeigt. Wie Aloy begeben wir uns in den Deep Dive! Auch Epic hat mit der neuen Unreal Engine 5 beeindruckende Szenen gezeigt. Außerdem bringen Jan und Nino uns die Vorteile von Undervolting näher.


*PCGC Podcast 171 - Dinos und Diktatoren*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(38:45) - Hörerfeedback
(51:10) - Hardware: Undervolting
(1:20:15) - Short News
(1:29:10) - Horizon Forbidden West Gameplay Reveal
(1:48:05) - Uncharted 4 für PC
(1:56:15) - Sony Investorentag
(2:01:10) - Far Cry 6 Gameplay Reveal
(2:22:10) - Unreal Engine 5 Präsentation




Links:
RBTV - Cyberpunk Erwartungen Retrospektive
Resident Evil: Die ganze Story auf Norddeutsch
DJ Peach Cobbler
PCGC Podcast 119 - Alte Japaner und neue Engines


Hardware
Lagom - Monitorkalibrierung
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/uebersicht-sammelthreads-oc-benchmarks-usw.1956530/
Computerbase Undervolting Sammelthreads


Short News
Blizzcon 2021 fällt aus
Xbox + Bethesda: Präsentation zur E3


Gerüchte
Guardians of the Galaxy Spiel in Arbeit
Valve arbeite an Handheld “SteamPal”


----------



## Zybba (8. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sind FSR und 3D-Cache? Wo muss man graben, um eine 3080 TI zu finden? Das und mehr mit den Hardware Archäologen Nan und Jino! Neben diesen Themen gibt es eine Leaks vorab zur E3 und weitere News.


*PCGC Podcast 172 - Nan und Jino*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(13:50) - Hörerfeedback
(38:00) - Hardware: Neue AMD Features
(58:45) - Short News
(1:08:45) - Two Point Campus Leak
(1:11:40) - 2K Leaks
(1:19:15) - Pioner
(1:27:00) - Cyberpunk 2077 Erfolgsstatistiken


Links:
The Engoodening of No Man's Sky

Short News
Grand Turismo 7 und God of War kommen für PS5 + 4
GoW auf 2022 verschoben
Battlefield 6 Reveal Stream
No Mans Sky Update 3,5 - Prisms
Crysis Remastered Trilogy
Atari VCS Release

Videos zu AMD Zen 3
AMD GETS STACKED
Ryzen Zen 3 with V-Cache Confirmed!


----------



## Zybba (15. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E3 Woche! Tobi und Lukas fassen alle Shows zusammen, die sie diese Woche konsumieren konnten. Summer Game Fest, Ubisoft Forward, Wholesome Games Show, Guerilla Collective 2, Devolver Direct, Xbox + Bethesda, Gearbox. Selbst mit den HW Boys gehts diese Folge größtenteils um Spiele, wir sprechen über die Battlefield 2042 Enthüllung. Viel Spaß!


*PCGC Podcast 173 - E3: Ersehntes, Erstaunliches & Enttäuschendes*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:15) - Hardware
(25:26) - Battlefield 2042
(48:36) - Summer Games Festival Opener
(52:07) - Tiny Tina’s Wonderlands
(54:17) - Jurassic World Evolution 2
(57:36) - Salt & Sacrifice
(59:31) - Two Point Campus
(1:01:36) - Vampire The Masquerades: Bloodhunt
(1:06:09) - The Planet of Lana
(1:10:14) - Dungeons & Dragons: Dark Alliance
(1:13:21) - Deviation Games Interview
(1:15:13) - Tribes of Midgard
(1:17:06) - Elden Ring
(1:25:36) - Wholesome Games Show
(1:30:21) - Guerilla Collective 2
(1:30:47) - Batora: Los Haven
(1:32:56) - Aragami 2
(1:38:14) - Severed Steel
(1:42:29) - Unmetal
(1:46:35) - Ubisoft Forward
(1:46:39) - Rainbow Six: Extraction
(1:58:06) - Rocksmith+
(2:01:00) - Rider’s Republic
(2:06:03) - Weitere Ankündigungen von Ubisoft
(2:08:44) - Far Cry 6
(2:15:54) - Mario + Rabbids: Sparks of Hope
(2:18:10) - Avatar: Frontiers of Pandora
(2:24:19) - Devolver Direct (Forwarder)
(2:31:41) - Phantom Abyss
(2:32:53) - Trek to Yomi
(2:37:29) - Wizard with a Gun
(2:38:30) - Death’s Door
(2:39:54) - Gearbox E3 2021 Showcase
(2:46:19) - Microsoft/XBox Showcase
(2:49:03) - Starfield
(2:55:23) - S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2: Heart of Chernobyl
(3:03:52) - Contraband
(3:07:05) - Sea of Thieves - A Pirate Life
(3:09:12) - Psychonauts 2
(3:09:47) - Fallout 76 Steel Reign & Expeditions: The Pitt
(3:12:45) - Summerville
(3:15:29) - Halo Infinite
(3:20:47) - Diablo 2: Resurrected
(3:25:44) - A Plague Tale: Requiem
(3:30:46) - Slime Rancher 2
(3:31:34) - Replaced
(3:33:43) - Grounded: Shroom & Doom
(3:34:57) - Age of Empires 4
(3:36:09) - The Outer Worlds 2
(3:39:20) - Flight Simulator 2020 Updates
(3:43:03) - Forza Horizon 5
(3:50:26) - Redfall
(3:55:05) - Fazit und Ausblick


Links:
DiabLoL Playlist


----------



## Zybba (21. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tobi und Lukas arbeiten die Reste der E3 auf. Vor allem gehts um Indie Spiele. Dank der Square Enix Show und Elex 2 gibts aber auch noch Titel mit mehr als 3 Pixeln. Dazu verteilt Tobi gratis Aluhüte für Kojima-Jünger!


*PCGC Podcast 174 - Wir können Enix*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(16:15) - Hörerfeedback
(23:55) - Abandoned oder auch "Die Kojima-Verschwörung"
(31:15) - Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy
(41:50) - Babylon's Fall
(44:40) - Xbox Games Showcase Extended
(52:45) - Eldest Souls
(55:05) - Minute of Islands
(57:20) - Elex 2
(1:05:25) - OlliOlli World
(1:08:35) - They Always Run
(1:14:30) - Warcry: Challenges
(1:16:05) - Codename Final Form
(1:18:05) - Gabe Newells Ankündigung und unsere E3 Gedanken

Links:
BPM: Bullets Per Minute Trailer
Ixion Reveal Trailer


----------



## Zybba (28. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Hardwareteil sprechen wir über FSR, GPU Treibersupport und Windows 11. Außerdem: Post-E3-Zeit. Die große Flut an Shows ist vorbei, es gibt nur ein paar kleine, kuriose News. HALT STOP! Gast Daniel reißt die Folge an sich, um leidenschaftlich über Remakes und Remasters zu diskutieren.


*PCGC Podcast 175 - Remake Rage*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:50) - Hörerfeedback
(17:35) - Hardware
(52:00) - Short News
(53:35) - Die Kojima-Verschwörung, 2. Teil
(57:45) - Neuer Spielerrekord in Team Fortress 2
(1:02:50) - CliffyB ist zurück mit neuer IP
(1:09:30) - Ghost of Tsushima: Gerüchte um Erweiterung und PC Version
(1:18:55) - Wie sind Remakes und Remasters zu bewerten?



Links:

Short News
The International 10 nicht in Schweden
Gerücht: Neues Dead Space in Arbeit

FSR
Hardware Unboxed Video
Anschlussvideo, zu DOTA 2
TechPowerUp Test
CapFrameX Test und DLSS Vergleich


----------



## Zybba (5. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einem Jahr äußert sich Autor Chris Avellone zu den gegen ihn gemachten Vorwürfen des sexuellen Fehlverhaltens. Die kosteten ihn damals den Job bei Techland. Wir besprechen deren neues Material zu Dying Light 2. Außerdem gibts viele Sony News, die Ankündigung von Project Condor und vieles mehr!   


*PCGC Podcast 176 - Popkulturpampe*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(18:20) - Hörerfeedback
(33:15) - Hardware
(57:05) - Short News
(58:35) - Sony auf Einkaufstour und mehr
(1:13:00) - Project Condor
(1:18:00) - Dying 2 Know -  Episode 2
(1:38:15) - Chris Avellone



Links:

Short News
EA Play wird weder Mass Effect noch Dragon Age zeigen
Dead Space Hinweise verdichten sich
Xbox Mini Fridge
Casey Hudson gründet Humanoid Studios
Dan Houser gründet ebenfalls neue Firma

Sony
Sony kauft Housemarque
Sony kauft Bluepoint
Sony kauft Nixxes Software
Gerücht: Bluepoint arbeitet an MGS Remake
State of Play im Juli?
Ghost of Tsushima PS5 Directors Cut angekündigt
Sony bei Indie Entwicklern in Kritik


----------



## Zybba (12. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was genau könnte Assassin's Creed Infinity werden? Olli und Lukas pitchen “tolle” Ideen. Außerdem, sprechen wir über Sony’s letzte State of Play. Police Simulator: Patrol Officers ist das Letzte.


*PCGC Podcast 177 - Bullenscheiße*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:45) - Hardware
(31:20) - Short News
(39:45) - Assassin’s Creed Infinity
(52:15) - State of Play
(52:46) - Moss Book II
(53:15) - Arcadegeddon
(54:45) - Hunter’s Arena: Legends
(59:55) - F.I.S.T.: Forged In Shadow Torch
(1:00:05) - SIFU
(1:02:40) - JETT: The Far Shore
(1:05:45) - DEATHLOOP
(1:10:10) - EA Play - The Future of FPS
(1:16:20) - Police Simulator: Patrol Officers


----------



## Zybba (26. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dieser Folge geht es nicht darum, was heute passiert, es geht darum was Morgen passiert. So lassen sich Olli und Tobi über den Amazon Film The Tomorrow War aus und besprechen neben allerlei News auch ausführlich das neue Steam Deck, dass Valve für Ende des Jahres angekündigt hat. Im Hardware Teil sind Jan und Nino (fast) alleine und auch dort geht es um's Steam Deck und darum, dass AMDs upscaling Technologie FSR nun open source ist.


*PCGC Podcast 178 - The Reservation War*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(06:00) - Hörerfeedback
(15:27) - Hardwareteil
(39:56) - Was habt ihr gespielt/gemacht? - Tobi und “The Tomorrow War”
(57:16) - Was habt ihr gespielt/gemacht? - Olli und “The Unavowed”
(01:07:17) - Short News
(01:37:14) - Steam Deck


Links:

Short News:
Google Stadia zahlt jetzt Entwicklern 85 Prozent aus
“Ghostwire” verschoben
Cyberpunk 2077 meistverkauftes (??) Spiel im PS Store im Juni
Amazon “Lumberyard” Engine ist “tot”, wird zu Open 3D Engine
Gerücht: Tencent kauft Crytek?
Company of Heroes 3 angekündigt

The Tomorrow War - Analyse Video


Codemasters meldet sich mit Grid Legends zurück! Wir sprechen über Battlefield Portal, Skulls & Bones und mehr. Zum Abschluss gibt es einen Ersteindruck zu Death’s Door. YOLO!


----------



## Zybba (26. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Codemasters meldet sich mit Grid Legends zurück! Wir sprechen über Battlefield Portal, Skulls & Bones und mehr. Zum Abschluss gibt es einen Ersteindruck zu Death’s Door. YOLO!


*PCGC Podcast 179 - Virtueller Doppel-Tod*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:30) - Hörerfeedback
(28:30) - Hardware
(1:04:25) - Short News
(1:19:55) - Grid Legends
(1:27:55) - Battlefield Portal
(1:37:10) - Skull & Bones im Entwicklungslimbo
(1:46:15) - Death's Door


Links:

Short News
Dead Space Remake bestätigt
Life ist Strange - deutsches Voice-Over
Netflix Gaming
Superhot - VR Version abgeschwächt

Blizzard
YongYea Video 1
YongYea Video 2
YongYea Video 3


----------



## Zybba (2. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli, Jan und Lukas haben The Ascent gespielt. Die Gefühle sind gemischt, von Frust bis Begeisterung war alles dabei. Neben Hardware und Gaming News widmen wir uns aufgrund der Größe jetzt doch noch Activision Blizzard.


*PCGC Podcast 180 - Neutronenstrahl goes Brrrrr*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(06:00) - Hardware
(30:45) - Short News
(34:55) - Kalifornien verklagt Activision Blizzard
(47:30) - PS5 SSD Kompabilität
(59:25) - That’s No Moon
(1:04:00) - Vigilance 2099
(1:11:15) - The Ascent


Irgendwie zerschießen mir die anderen Links gerade immer die Formatierung. Daher lasse ich die heute mal weg.


----------



## Zybba (11. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Activision Blizzard trennt sich von CEO J. Allen Brack! Das ist nicht die einzige Änderung im Unternehmen. Daneben sprechen wir u.a. über Tom Clancy’s XDefiant. Als Kontrastprogramm gibt es unser Review zum deutschen Indie Spiel Omno.


*PCGC Podcast 181 - Omnopotent*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(16:40) - Hörerfeedback
(34:50) - Hardware
(1:01:50) - Short News
(1:03:00) - Neuigkeiten um Activision Blizzard
(1:11:15) - Embracer Croup kauft weitere Studios
(1:14:20) - Tom Clancy’s XDefiant
(1:20:55) - Omno


Links:

Short News
Neues South Park Spiel geplant
Riders Republic Beta
Diablo Immortal verschoben


Activision Blizzard
Präsident J Allen Brack verlässt das Unternehmen
Senior Vice President of HR geht ebenfalls
Earnings Call Transkript
Zwei Warcraft Mobile Games in Arbeit
Investoren erheben Sammelklage
Angestellte verbünden sich
Overwatch League verliert Sponsoren


----------



## Zybba (18. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Langsam schließt sich das Sommerloch. Wir haben Diablo 2 Resurrected, Splitgate und Last Stop gespielt. Dazu gibts spannende News aus dem Bereich Gaming und Hardware!


*PCGC Podcast 182 - Letzter Stop: Tor zur Hölle*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(00:00) - Hörerfeedback
(25:40) - Hardware
(57:20) - Short News
(1:00:20) - Activision Blizzard
(1:06:05) - Frostpunk
(1:08:00) - Gerücht: GTA Remastered Trilogy
(1:17:45) - Diablo 2 Resurrected
(1:32:55) - Splitgate
(1:40:45) - Last Stop



Links:
VFX Artists Reacts 11
Black Out 2022
The Rise and Fall of Deus Ex
Battlefield 2042 | Exodus Short Film
Morphologis
Star Citizen: The Space Convention
Diablo 2 Resurrected - Controller vs Mouse
Explodierende Netzteile


Short News
Life is Strange Remastered Collection verschoben
Unity kauft Parsec
Daten zu kommenden Steam Sales
Halo Infinite Release 2021?


Activision Blizzard
weitere Kündigungen
SOC Investment Group fordert weitere Maßnahmen
Polygon und Kotaku Artikel zu schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen


----------



## Zybba (24. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bernhard ist im Hardware-Teil zu Gast. Gemeinsam mit Nino und Jan startet er die Analyse der letzten Käufe und Umbauten! Olli und Tobi sprechen über die Quakecon, genauer gesagt die Skyrim Anniversary Edition. Darauf hat die Welt gewartet! Auch neu vorgestellt wurden CoD Vanguard und Exekiller.


*PCGC Podcast 183 - Das Hardware-Tribunal*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(18:45) - Das Hardware-Tribunal
(52:00) - Quakecon 2021 und Skyrim Anniversary Edition
(59:00) - Call of Duty: Vanguard
(1:10:40) - Cyberpunk 2077: Patch 1.3 und Entwicklerstream
(1:29:00) - Exekiller


----------



## Zybba (30. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thomas bekommt eine GPU Kaufberatung von Jan und Nino. Er ist auch im regulären Teil vertreten. Wir sprechen über die Gamescom und vorgestellte Spiele. Kristina und Olli entführen uns in die Zeitschleifenwelt von 12 Minutes.


*PCGC Podcast 184 - Opening Knife Live*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(24:55) - Hardware
(1:16:50) - Short News
(1:18:00) - 4Players schließt
(1:31:00) - Activision Blizzard: Ausweitung der Klage und Mcree Umbenennung
(1:37:55) - Xbox Stream und Opening Night Live
(1:42:35) - Saints Row
(1:47:25) - Marvel's Midnight Suns
(1:54:50) - Call of Duty Vanguard Gameplay
(2:04:40) - Cult of Lamb
(2:07:35) - Midnight Fight Express
(2:11:30) - The Outlast Trials
(2:16:45) - DokeV
(2:24:10) - Releasetermine + Fazit
(2:33:20) - Serial Cleaners
(2:37:05) - Shadow of Conspiracy - Section 2
(2:48:00) - Gamescom Fazit
(2:54:50) - 12 Minutes


Links:
Cyberpunk 2077 - 1.3 Patch Video

Short News
Titan Quest 2
Broken Roads
Gearbox Studio Montreal


----------



## Zybba (6. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dead Space ist zurück! Die Entwickler geben einen Einblick in die Pläne und wie die Community bei der Entwicklung eingebunden werden soll. Auch CDPR teilt seine Ideen für Cyberpunk 2077. Die schauen wir uns mal an.


*PCGC Podcast 185 - Toter Raum, tote Ente*


(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:50) - Hörerfeedback
(13:25) - Hardware
(43:30) - Short News
(47:50) - Midnight Suns Gameplay + Walkthrough
(1:10:50) - Dead Space Remake Präsentation
(1:31:40) - Project Magnum
(1:38:50) - Cyberpunk 2077 Zukunft und Mods
(2:05:35) - Orga Zeugs


Links:

Short News
No Man’s Sky Frontiers
Rob Davis wechselt zu That's No Moon
Ghostrunner Neon Pack Update
Crysis Remastered Trilogie

Cyberpunk 2077
Cyberpunk 2077 Zukunftspläne
Next Gen Versionen
CD Projekt Red Finanzreport
CDPR stellt Modder an
Borderlandfy2077
StreetStyle - Immersive Fashion System
Full Gameplay Rebalance Mod


----------



## Zybba (13. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HW Boys Jan und Nino erbarmen sich und unterstützen Lukas im Klassikteil. Es geht um die aktuelle Sony Präsentation. Welche Marken kommen zurück? Was wurde neu vorgestellt? Dazu neues von Epic gegen Apple und aus der Welt der Hardware.


*PCGC Podcast 186 - Playstation Wowcase*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(21:50) - Hörerfeedback
(28:20) - Hardware
(50:45) - Epic vs Apple: Das Urteil
(55:15) - Playstation Showcase
(56:30) - Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic Remake
(1:01:20) - Project Eve
(1:07:00) - Tiny Tina's Wonderlands
(1:12:00) - Alan Wake Remastered
(1:19:25) - Grand Theft Auto V + online Next Gen Upgrade
(1:22:40) - Marvel’s Wolverine
(1:25:15) - Marvel's Spider-Man 2
(1:31:15) - Gran Turismo 7
(1:33:35) - God of War: Ragnarok
(1:41:25) - Fazit


Links:
The Pod Runde #334 - 4Players - Abgang mit erhobenem Haupt
Sony kauft Firesprite Games


----------



## Zybba (20. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sprechen über das THQ Nordic Showcase. Es gab einige überraschende Ankündigungen und Revivals alter Marken! Außerdem hat Olli den interessanten Genre-Mix Highfleet für uns getestet.


*PCGC Podcast 187 - Olli von Arabien*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(18:55) - Hörerfeedback
(20:30) - Hardware
(49:40) - Short News: Actiblizzion, Dying Light 2 und Battlefield 2042
(55:25) - THQ Nordic 10th Anniversary Showcase
(58:00) - Destroy All Humans! 2 - Reprobed
(1:00:05) - Outcast 2 - A New Beginning
(1:08:05) - Expeditions: Rome
(1:10:00) - MX vs ATV Legends
(1:12:50) - SuperPower 3
(1:16:50) - Jagged Alliance 3
(1:24:45) - SpongeBob SquarePants: The Cosmic Shake
(1:27:05) - Fazit zum Showcase
(1:32:00) - HighFleet


Links:
KOTOR UE5 Adaptation
Pogcast Folge 66


----------



## Zybba (29. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Gast Hans diskutieren wir über Diablo 2 Resurrected. Es ist eher ein “Expertentalk”, wir erläutern nicht alle Grundmechaniken und Details. Zusätzlich gibt es News zu Hardware und Spielen sowie ein Review zu Severed Steel.


*PCGC Podcast 188 - Der Teufel trägt 4K*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(19:55) - Hardware
(57:00) - Short News:TW Warhammer 3, Netflix, Nintendo Direct
(58:40) - Activision Blizzard News
(1:03:35) - Level Zero
(1:10:10) - Wuchang: Fallen Feathers
(1:14:10) - Diablo 2 Resurrected
(2:17:40) - Severed Steel


Links:
Foundation Trailer


Activision Blizzard:
Chief Legal Officer Claire Hart verlässt das Unternehmen
Overwatch 2 Executive Producer Chacko Sonny geht ebenfalls
Börsenaufsichtsbehörde SEC startet neue Untersuchung
D2R: Visuelle Anpassung der Amazone


----------



## MrFob (29. September 2021)

Für etwas mehr Übersichtlichkeit separat Lukas' Interview mit dem  Severed Steel Entwickler:

*Your game is a unique combination of mechanics. How did you came up with this? Are there any notable pop cultural inspirations?*
I came up with the idea on a long bike ride while day dreaming. There are many cultural influences including The Matrix, Equilibrium, Max Payne, FEAR, SUPER HOT, The Specialists, Doom 2016, and more!

*You manly developed the game yourself, right? Did you get any other help besides for music and artworks?*
The game is largely solo dev but I definitely had help. Floating Door made the music, and Bloody designed some of the best levels. I also contracted out the arm cannon model to Mantis Studios and found a lot of assets in the UE4 marketplace. The voxel tech is powered by Voxel Plugin.

*During my playthrough on difficulty “Severed Steel” I often felt overwhelmed. So I used the slow motion more often than I would’ve liked. Is there any particular way how you yourself prefer to approach the game play style wise?*
The best way to play is with a lot of slow mo and a lot of stunts!

*Are you satisfied with the general perception and sales numbers?*
I am mostly satisfied with perception, I am proud of the 93 percent positive rating on Steam. I am a little disappointed that a lot of players seem reluctant on replaying the campaign or trying our firefight mode and judge the value of game focused on the length of a single playthrough of story. Nonetheless I have ideas to make those people happier!


*What are your future plans now that you’ve released the game?*
My plans are to add more content to severed steel and work on console ports. Once those are done I am not sure.

*Which way can people follow you and your work?*
I am on twitter at @mattwla and I am very active in the Severed Steel Discord.


----------



## Zybba (4. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PES Entwickler Konami meldet sich zurück. Mit der F2P Variante eFootball 2022. Hoffen wir mal, dass ihre angeblich folgenden Titel besser werden...
Außerdem: Updates zu Actiblizzion, der HMM Copenhagen und vielem mehr!


*PCGC Podcast 189 - Konami's Charakterköpfe*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(17:55) - Hörerfeedback
(34:30) - Hardware
(1:03:00) - Short News: Netflix, Accessible Games Database
(1:06:00) - Battlefield 2042: Beta Details, Data Miner
(1:09:40) - Activision Blizzard: Weitere Klage
(1:16:00) - Wanted: Dead
(1:21:15) - Konami: eFootball 2022 und Zukunftspläne


----------



## Zybba (13. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Star Citizen, das wohl bestfinanzierte Projekt der Videospielgeschichte. Letztes Jahr fiel die Hausmesse Citizencon aus. Dieses Jahr greifen wir die altehrwürdige Tradition wieder auf und sprechen über das Gezeigte - und das war einiges! Als fachkundige Unterstützung haben wir zwei Daniels und einen Jakob dabei.


*PCGC Podcast 190 - Citizencon Artists*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(18:25) - Unsere Wünsche und Erwartungen zur Show
(28:25) - Life in the ’Verse
(1:42:40) - Ship Talk
(2:49:40) - Gen 12 & The Multicore of Vulkan
(2:56:45) - Crafting Worlds: Planetary Tools & Tech
(3:07:45) - Server Meshing & The State of Persistence
(3:21:45) - The Sounds of Space
(3:27:00) - Systemic Gameplay: Stream of Thought
(3:47:00) - Fazit


----------



## Zybba (18. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum unsere Eltern früher teilweise gegen Videospiele waren, verstehen wir nicht so richtig. In dieser waffenstarrenden Folge sprechen wir mit Gast Alex über die Neuigkeiten zu den Shootern GTA, Battlefield und Ghost Recon. Abgerundet wird das Ganze mit einem Review zu Fary Cry 6. Feuer frei!


*PCGC Podcast 191 - Livin' La Vida Loca*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(13:15) - Hörerfeedback
(22:15) - Hardware
(56:50) - Short News: Dreamhack Leipzig eingestellt
(58:00) - Erste Details zu Avowed
(1:03:15) - Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy angekündigt
(1:14:20) - Battlefield 2042 - Hazard Zone
(1:27:20) - Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Frontline
(1:35:10) - Far Cry 6


Links:
Auf ein Bier mit Jörg Luibl von 4Players

Hardware
Ultra Quality Settings are Dumb
Assassin's Creed Valhalla Optimization
PC Nutzung während Stabilitätstest


----------



## Zybba (25. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gast Teejay nimmt uns mit auf eine kleine Zeitreise durch die Welt der frühen Heimkonsolen und Computer. Außerdem stellt er Jett: The Far Shore vor. Zusätzlich haben wir wie immer News zu Spielen und Hardware.


*PCGC Podcast 192 - Funkfüchse auf fremden Welten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(44:05) - Hörerfeedback
(46:50) - Hardware
(1:23:15) - Short News
(1:28:50) - The Invincible
(1:36:10) - GTA: The Trilogy - Trailer und Details zur Technik
(1:48:45) - God of War: PC Ankündigung
(1:54:00) - Darkest Dungeon 2
(2:02:55) - Jett: The Far Shore
(2:42:30) - Gequatsche und Verabschiedung

Short News
angeblich neues Splinter Cell in Arbeit
The Day Before Releasedatum
Everspace 2 verschoben
Elden Ring: Verschiebung und Closed Network Test
Cyberpunk 2077 und Witcher III: Next Gen Portierungen verschoben


----------



## Zybba (3. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Gast Vik diskutieren wir Sony’s aktuelle Orientierung in Richtung PC. Dazu hat er für uns seine Eindrücke zu Guardians of the Galaxy im Gepäck. Außerdem: News, Hardware, Age of Empires 4!


*PCGC Podcast 193 - Star-Gast trifft Star-Lord*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(46:45) - Hörerfeedback
(1:01:25) - Hardware
(1:39:10) - Short News: Shadow Warrior 3, PAX South, GTA San Andreas VR
(1:44:05) - Actiblizzion News
(1:52:15) - A Quite Place: Spielumsetzung geplant
(1:55:10) - Sony’s State of Play
(1:55:45) - Bugsnax: The Isle of BIGsnax
(2:00:45) - Little Devil Inside
(2:08:05) - Sonys Neuausrichtung zum PC
(2:18:05) - Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Zybba (8. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sprechen über gescheiterte Service-Spiele, Quartalsberichte und das neue Elden Ring Gameplay. Im Hardware-Teil geht es um Intels neue CPU Alder Lake. Zusätzlich gibt es von Daniel ein Review zu Tormented Souls!


*PCGC Podcast 194 - Ganz schön GaaStig*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(18:00) - Hörerfeedback
(28:50) - Hardware: Alderlake
(1:16:40) - Short News: Midnight Suns, XBOX All Access
(1:19:40) - Activision Blizzard News
(1:23:15) - Volt eingestellt, Avengers enttäuscht, GaaS Diskussion
(1:41:45) - Devolver Digital geht an die Börse
(1:47:45) - Elden Ring Gameplay
(2:02:10) - Tormented Souls


Actiblizzion Links:
Q3 2021 Earnings Call Transcript
Overwatch 2 und Diablo 4 auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben
Jen Oneal tritt als Blizzard’s Co-Studiochefin zurück
Aktie um 14% gefallen


----------



## Zybba (15. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Marco, Robert und Lukas sprechen über Forza Horizon 5. Die Erwartungen waren hoch! Kann man über die technischen Probleme hinwegsehen oder bleibt der  Spielspaß auf der Strecke?


*PCGC Podcast 195 - Forza Horizonterweiterung*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(12:00) - Hardware
(39:45) - Forza Horizon 5


----------



## Zybba (23. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dieser Folge beantwortet Maria von PCGames eure Community Fragen. Die obligatorischen Actiblizzion News dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen! Außerdem: Jan, Nino, Olli und Lukas diskutieren Battlefield 2042. Was ist gut? Was lief falsch? Bestehen Hoffnungen für die Zukunft?


*PCGC Podcast 196 - Vier Mann in einem Boot*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(20:00) - Hörerfeedback
(35:35) - Q&A mit Maria
(1:35:40) - Short News: Six Days in Fallujah, Saints Row, Ubisoft Sherbrooke, Hunt: Showdown
(1:41:30) - Actiblizzion News
(1:54:55) - Battlefield 2042



Links:
Office Chair vs. Gaming Chair
Battlefield 2042: fehlende Features

Film- & Serientipps:
Nobody
Arcane
Miami Connection

Actiblizzion News:
Mitarbeiter organisieren erneuten Walkout
Anteilseigner fordern Koticks Rücktritt
Vorstand stellt sich hinter Kotick
Statement von Playstation CEO Jim Ryan
Statement von XBOX’s Phil Spencer


----------



## Zybba (29. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einsame Entwickler erringen ehrbare Erfolge. So kann man Bright Memory Infinite und Exo One wohl zusammenfassen. Wir besprechen die beiden Indie Spiele, die unter ähnlichen Bedingungen entstanden sind. Dazu gibts Hardware-News und einen mysteriösen Plagiatsfall!


*PCGC Podcast 197 - Rumkugeln mit sexy Asiatinnen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(27:45) - Hörerfeedback
(38:30) - Hardware
(1:08:20) - Short News: Harmonix, Mass Effect
(1:14:10) - Bright Memory Infinite
(1:47:00) - Exo One


Links:
Cover von TheDooo und das Plagiat
Battlefield 2042 Settings Guide
PCGC Podcast 54 - Sponsored by Epic


----------



## Zybba (6. Dezember 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Activision Blizzard ist wieder da! DICE tut ebenfalls alles, um Battlefield 2042 in den Schlagzeilen zu halten. Dazu reiht sich noch Take Two in zweifelhafte Geschäftspraktiken ein. Die Zeit der Liebe!


*PCGC Podcast 198 - Probleme in der Horizontalen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(15:55) - Hörerfeedback
(20:00) - Hardware
(50:45) - Short News: Ubisoft, GOG, Dead Cells, Ghostrunner
(54:50) - Actiblizzion News
(57:50) - Sony: Spartacus
(1:04:40) - Battlefield 2042
(1:37:20) - Take Two vs Hazelight Studios



Battlefield 2042 Links:
Update 3
Steam Spielerzahlen
Weihnachtsmann Skin
DICE: Vince Zampella ersetzt Oskar Gabrielson


----------



## Zybba (15. Dezember 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiser Mann sagte einst: „************ the Oscars!“ Getreu diesem Motto besprechen Jakob, Jan, Tobi und Lukas die Game Awards 2021. Dieses Jahr waren einige Überraschungen dabei. Außerdem haben wir Chorus angespielt.


*PCGC Podcast 199 - Geoff und die Weltraumkultisten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(21:15) - Hardware
(52:30) - Game Awards PreShow
(53:05) - Homeworld 3
(57:30) - The Expanse: A Telltale Series
(1:07:20) - Have a Nice Death
(1:13:00) - Thirsty Suiters
(1:16:15) - Game Awards Main Show
(1:20:25) - Hellblade 2 Senua’s Saga
(1:30:15) - Star Wars Eclipse
(1:39:10) - Wonder Woman
(1:44:30) - Alan Wake 2
(1:54:25) - Slitterhead
(1:57:10) - Musical Orchestra Performance, Sting und Imagine Dragons
(2:00:00) - Nightingale
(2:05:25) - Suicide Squad: Kill the Justice League
(2:11:45) - Warhammer 40,000: SPACE MARINE 2
(2:18:50) - Forspoken
(2:24:25) - Tiny Tina’s Wonderland
(2:27:40) - Dune: Spice Wars
(2:32:10) - Steel Rising
(2:37:10) - Star Trek Resurgence
(2:40:10) - Crossfire X
(2:43:15) - A Plague Tale: Requiem
(2:49:20) - Halo TV Series
(2:54:30) - Elden Ring
(2:57:45) - Arc Raiders
(3:03:25) - Matrix Awakens
(3:15:15) - Der Rest
(3:16:15) - Fazit
(3:26:45) - Chorus


----------



## Zybba (10. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wird das Spielejahr 2022 wohl bringen? Jan, Olli, Tobi und Lukas wagen einen Ausblick. Dabei Dazu haben wir uns ein paar mehr oder weniger realistische Prognosen überlegt. Auf ins Chaos!


*PCGC Podcast 200 - Vier trübe Glaskugeln*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(1:07:55) - Hörerfeedback
(1:08:50) - Unsere Vorhersagen


----------



## Zybba (17. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt noch mal eine eher ruhige Woche, bevor dann bald die großen Releases anstehen. Unter anderem eine Kuriosität zum mittlerweile vergessenen Pokemon GO! Außerdem sprechen wir über die aktuellen Kontroversen um Die Siedler und Dying Light 2.


*PCGC Podcast 201 - Pokemon No-Go*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(18:35) - Hörerfeedback
(23:30) - Hardware
(55:55) - Short News: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2, Take Two & Zynga, Quantic Dream Gerücht
(1:04:10) - Pokestop der anderen Art
(1:07:20) - Riot Games muss 100 Millionen Dollar zahlen
(1:13:10) - Die Siedler Reboot
(1:24:10) - Dying Light 2 in Deutschland nicht uncut
(1:34:30) - LEAP


----------



## Zybba (26. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Microsoft schluckt Activision Blizzard! Darüber müssen wir natürlich sprechen, mit Bernhard, Jan, Tobi und Lukas. Dazu haben wir den PC Port von God of War und Rainbow Six Extraction gespielt.


*PCGC Podcast 202 - God of Extraction*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:45) - Hörerfeedback
(09:15) - Hardware
(33:30) - Short News: Team 17 & Astragon, Bit Reactor, Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order 2
(36:00) - Microsoft kauf Activision Blizzard*
(1:07:35) - Forever Skies
(1:12:55) - God of War (PC)
(2:15:00) - Tom Clancy’s Rainbow Six Extraction


Links:
God of War: Die ganze Story auf hessisch


----------



## Zybba (2. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche wurde kein Publisher aufgekauft, nur die ESL und FACEIT. Dafür gab es viele Neuankündigungen, leider mit sparsamen Details. Außerdem haben wir Expeditions: Rome angespielt!


*PCGC Podcast 203 - Rundenbasierte römische Rollenspiele*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(20:00) - Hardware
(51:55) - Short News: Nagoshi Studio, Ubisoft beendet Hyperscape
(55:15) - Blizzard arbeitet an Survial Game
(1:02:05) - Crysis 4
(1:13:00) - Savvy Gaming Group kauft ESL und FACEIT
(1:17:25) - Kommende Star Wars Spiele
(1:29:20) - Expeditions: Rome


----------



## Zybba (8. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau wie Microsoft erweitert auch Sony sein Portfolio. Kann Bungie die Lücke füllen und Sony wieder gute Shooter produzieren? Außerdem gibt es Mikrofonberatung im HW Teil und einen Eindruck zum Indie Roguelite “Blade Assault”.


*PCGC Podcast 204 - Boomer Assault*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(17:20) - Hardware
(43:05) - Short News: GTA VI und Warcraft Mobile in Arbeit?
(44:45) - Sony kauft Bungie
(55:30) - CD Projekt Red arbeitet an Singeplayer Spiel
(1:00:20) - Blade Assault


Links:
Bluetooth Fix


*Ich glaube in der Aufnahme selbst habe ich Blade Assault als Roguelike bezeichnet. Es ist natürlich (wie fast immer heutzutage) ein RogueLITE.*


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Popkulturpampe 2.0! Wir sprechen über kommende Projekte, die keine Spiele sind. Außerdem die Pläne zum kommenden Assassin’s Creed und gehenden Intellivision Amico. Jan berichtet von seinem Daying Light 2 Marathon.


*PCGC Podcast 205 - Metro in blöd*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(31:50) - Hardware
(1:01:50) - Blade Runner 2099, Futuruma, Bloodborne Comics
(1:08:30) - The Wolf Among Us 2
(1:12:10) - Valhalla DLC wird angeblich Standalone
(1:19:05) - Intellivision Amico
(1:30:30) - Dying Light 2



Links:
Ghost Recon Wildlands First Person Mod
Ben Affleck Kommentar zu Armageddon
Dying Light 2: E3 vs Retail


----------



## Zybba (23. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit 2019 ist Lost Ark bei den koreanischen Kunden gereift. Das merkt man dem Spiel an, aber natürlich ist nicht alles perfekt. Finlunya, Daniel, Jan und Tobi analysieren das MMORPG. Nino und Lukas sind auch da, berichten von Hardware und Gaming.


*PCGC Podcast 206 - Ark Lost*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:00) - Hardware
(34:15) - Short News: Steam Next Fest
(35:00) - Nacon kauft Daedalic
(39:50) - Cyberpunk Patch 1.5
(57:15) - Ex-CDPR Mitarbeiter entwickeln AAA Rollenspiel
(1:00:00) - Lost Ark


Links:
Hordentlich auf die Ohren


----------



## Zybba (1. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Sven und Jakob haben wir uns Total War Veteranen in den Cast geholt. Die beiden haben ausführlich Total War: Warhammer 3 gespielt. Sie lassen uns wissen, ob die Trilogie einen würdigen Abschluss findet. Außerdem diskutieren wir die Wahrnehmung von Elden Ring und seiner Qualität.


*PCGC Podcast 207 - It's hammer time*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(23:45) - Hardware
(1:01:45) - Short News: Dragon Age 4 Produzent geht aber Entwicklung läuft gut, Bethesda Launcher Einstellung, Nier Automata Anime
(1:06:10) - Elden Ring
(1:29:15) - Street Fighter 6 und Capcom Fighting Collection
(1:37:45) - Total War: Warhammer 3


----------



## Zybba (8. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kristina hat Horizon Forbidden West gespielt und ist sichtlich bemüht, Fehler zu finden. Tobi dagegen hat bei ELEX II offensichtlichere Mängel entdeckt. Dafür gibts für Liebhaber wenigstens mal wieder volles Pfund aufs Maul!


*PCGC Podcast 208 - Horizon Forbidden Elex*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(13:20) - Hörerfeedback
(19:05) - Hardware
(49:10) - Short News: Knockout City, Bandcamp, Die Siedler, Stalker 2
(50:55) - Gabe Newell liefert Steam Decks aus
(59:00) - ELEX II
(2:03:30) - Horizon Forbidden West


----------



## Zybba (16. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt mal wieder eine Laberfolge. Was tut sich in Tarkov, Night City, Magalan und dem Zwischenland? Im Anschluss sprechen wir über Tische, die kommende Overwatch 2 Beta und das Urteil zu Lootboxen in den Niederlanden.


*PCGC Podcast 209 - Tischgeschichten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(41:50) - Hörerfeedback
(47:10) - Hardware
(1:15:55) - Short News: God of War Serie, Gotham Knights, Dead Space Remake, CoD Warzone Mobile
(1:18:00) - Overwatch 2
(1:27:10) - Niederlande: Urteil zu FIFA Lootboxen
(1:29:25) - EA entfernt Keys aus externen Stores


----------



## Zybba (24. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elden Ring steht bei Sven und Jan auf dem Prüfstand. Wird es seinem Ruf gerecht? Daneben gab es viele Ankündigungen, die alle besprochen werden wollen! Außerdem: Hardware, Early Access und mehr!


*PCGC Podcast 210 - Ringelpiez mit Abkratzen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(07:15) - Hardware
(25:50) - Short News: Resident Evil, Deepwell, Overwatch 2
(27:00) - Das Konzept Early Access
(54:00) - Hogwarts Legacy
(1:08:35) - The Quarry
(1:14:05) - Morbid Metal
(1:19:30) - Elden Ring


Links:
RTX 3070 Ti Mod

Elden Ring
The Beginner's Guide
10 Essential Early-Game Discoveries in Elden Ring
15 MORE Essential Discoveries in Elden Ring
25 Tricks and Hidden Mechanics
30 More Tricks and Hidden Mechanics


----------



## Zybba (29. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli hat für uns Gran Turismo angespielt. Läuft es problemlos oder ist bereits zum Start Sand im Getriebe? Außerdem: News zu Spielen, Hardware und Entwicklern!


*PCGC Podcast 211 - Grind Turismo*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(17:45) - Hardware
(41:10) - Short News: Haven Studios, Suicide Squad, Sons of the Forest, Stalker 2, Sonic Controller
(44:45) - The Witcher 4 ist in Entwicklung
(59:50) - Moon Studios Report und Microsofts Reaktion
(1:08:30) - UnrealVR Mod
(1:15:50) - Songs of Conquest
(1:19:30) - Gran Turismo 7


Links:
Skyblivion Update


----------



## Zybba (4. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sony weitet sein Abo Modell Playstation Plus aus. Kann das Angebot mit Microsoft’s Game Pass mithalten? Zusätzlich sprechen wir über die Halo Serie, THQ Nordic und endlich mal wieder Activision Blizzard. Wir klatschen euch obendrauf natürlich weitere Gaming und Hardware News in Gesicht!


*PCGC Podcast 212 - State of Pay*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(29:20) - Hörerfeedback
(58:35) - Hardware
(1:36:00) - Short News: Tekken: Bloodline, A Plague Tale, Darktide, Cyberpunk 2077 Mod
(1:39:10) - Activision Blizzard Rechtsstreit beigelegt
(1:44:10) - Diablo IV Entwicklertagebuch
(1:51:50) - Starcom: Unknown Space
(1:57:20) - E3 2022 abgesagt
(2:05:05) - Playstation Plus Reboot


----------



## MrFob (12. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Hardware Teil hat Jan seinen großen Auftritt denn er berichtet eingehend über seine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Steam Deck! Lukas und Tobi unterhalten sich unterdessen gechillt über allerlei neu angekündigte Remakes alter Klassiker, Ubisoft Gerüchte,  sowie über die nun veröffentlichte Unreal Engine 5.


*PCGC Podcast 213 - Deck unter Dampf*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(15:15) - Hörerfeedback
(20:46) - Hardware
(1:02:01) - Short Nwes: ActiBlizzion übernimmt QA Tester, Two Point Campus verschoben
(1:03:07) - Return to Monkey Island
(1:14:20) - Max Payne 1+2 Remake in Arbeit
(1:22:20) - State of Unreal
(1:57:46) - Nächstes Tomb Raider setzt auf UE
(2:02:05) - Ubisoft’s Pläne: Rainbow Six Siege Mobile, Neues Ghost Recon, Pathfinder


----------



## MrFob (20. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Chef ist nicht da. Folgerichtig verlieren sich Olli und Tobi in ausschweifenden Diskussionen zu allerlei Spielen und Serien, bevor es dann doch noch ein paar magere News gibt. Dafür entschädigt uns Olli mit einem ausführlichen Review zu Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga. Im Hardware Teil gibts neue CPUs und Experimente mit dem Steam Deck.


*PCGC Podcast 214 - Die Zurückgebliebenen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(30:00) - Hörerfeedback
(50:40) - Hardware
(1:17:17) - Short News: No Man’s Sky: Outlaws Update, Steel Rising verschoben
(1:24:30) - Allerlei CD Projekt News
(1:36:00) - Sony investiert in Epic
(1:43:19) - Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga


Links:
Broadwell Retrospective


----------



## Zybba (25. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Frühling beschert uns nach wie vor eine News Flaute, dafür hat Olli aber das Point & Click Adventure “Chinatown Detective Agency” gespielt und berichtet über sein Freud und Leid in diesem Spiel. Im Hardware Teil wird es diesmal bitterkalt, genau genommen 77 Grad Kelvin; denn wir reden über Extreme-Overclocking mit Flüssigstickstoff.


*PCGC Podcast 215 - Bug Trouble in little Chinatown*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:10) - Hörerfeedback
(23:35) - Hardware
(1:02:35) - Square Enix Sammlerfigur für 10.000 Euro
(1:10:20) - Ubisoft: “Project Q” Leak
(1:19:55) - Amy Hennig’s neues Star Wars Spiel
(1:25:00) - Chinatown Detective Agency


Links:
hwbot


----------



## Zybba (3. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



“Don’t you guys have phones?” Selbst wenn, dann spielt Diablo Immortal halt am PC! Neben dieser überraschenden Ankündigung sprechen wir über die vielen Ubisoft Neuigkeiten. Bei der Early Access Version von Abriss ist der Name Programm.


*PCGC Podcast 216 - Abriss bei Ubisoft*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(25:10) - Hörerfeedback
(39:50) - Hardware
(59:35) - Short News: Xbox & Bethesda Showcase, Call of Duty MW2, Tales from the Borderlands, Lost Boys Interactive
(1:01:05) - Chaos bei Ubisoft
(1:15:30) - Sony: Demopflicht und PC Planning Director
(1:23:25) - Diablo Immortal für PC
(1:36:10) - ABRISS - build to destroy (Early Access)


Ubisoft Links:
Assassin’s Creed Nexus Leak
Online Server Abschaltung

Mittlerweile ist das von uns genutzte Skull & Bones Video nicht mehr online, daher habe ich es nicht mit verlinkt.


----------



## Zybba (10. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dorfromantik; meditationsgleich friedlich siedeln. Das Kontrastprogramm bietet Warhammer 40000: Chaos Gate - Daemonhunters. @Strauchritter hat beide gespielt und lässt uns an seinem Wissen teilhaben. Warcraft Arclight Rumble wird ebenfalls thematisiert und natürlich Embracers Square Enix Deal.


*PCGC Podcast 217 - Flachlegen und Weghämmern*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:05) - Hörerfeedback
(38:45) - Hardware
(1:04:00) - Short News: NY vs Bobby Kotick, PoP Remake, Apex Legends, Mafia 4, Crysis 4
(1:05:30) - Embracer kauft Square Enix Western Division
(1:14:00) - Warcraft Arclight Rumble
(1:22:30) - Off The Grid
(1:29:55) - Dorfromantik
(1:40:30) - Warhammer 40000: Chaos Gate - Daemonhunters


Links:
Tastenkombinationen in Windows*
History of Halo
This is "Ravenholm”


----------



## Zybba (17. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht wieder in die unendlichen Weiten des Star Trek Universums. Und das ist in den letzten paar Jahren nochmal um einiges weiter geworden. Aus diesem Anlass haben sich Loxi, Sven, Olli und Tobi zusammengefunden und nehmen sich alle neuen Serien vor, die seit unserem letzten Star Trek Special anno 2018 erschienen sind. Beamt euch das in die Ohren!


*PCGC Podcast 218 - Strange New Shows*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(12:15) - Discovery
(1:05:35) - Picard
(1:43:35) - Lower Decks
(2:00:05) - Prodigy
(2:05:55) - Strange New Worlds
(2:27:35) - Zukünftige Projekte

Links:
Trek Culture Ups & Downs/Cetacean Observation
Interview mit Star Trek Designer Doug Drexler


----------



## Zybba (25. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Star Citizen’s Chris Roberts meldet sich mal wieder mit einem langen Brief zu Wort. Wir bewerten den Fortschritt und die gesteckten Ziele. Activision Blizzard präsentiert stolz sein Diversitäts-Tool! 3D Drucker beschäftigen Main- und Hardwarecast. Point & Click ist doch nicht tot, Tobi hat für uns Crowns & Pawns: Kingdom of Deceit gespielt!


*PCGC Podcast 219 - Brief vom Stuhlmann: Kingdom of Deceit*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:30) - Hörerfeedback
(47:45) - Hardware
(1:22:40) - Short News: Techland’s RPG, Death Stranding 2, Test Drive, Starfield und Redfall*,Dead Space
(1:28:00) - Greedfall 2 angekündigt
(1:33:45) - ArmA Reforger
(1:43:10) - Activision Blizzard präsentiert Diversitäts-Tool
(1:53:20) - Star Citizen: Letter from the Chairman
(2:19:10) - Crowns & Pawns: Kingdom of Deceit


Links:
Diablo - Die Geschichte des Wanderers
3D Drucker, ähnlich Tobis
Gamestar Podcast zu ArmA Reforger


*Eine Korrektur zum Thema Star Citizen:* In dem Blog Post schreibt Chris Roberts tatsächlich, dass Alpha 4.0 für Q1 2023 geplant ist. Die Roadmap deckt sich nur nicht ausgeschriebenen Jahresangabe.


----------



## Zybba (31. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der polnische Entwickler The Dust stellt sein aktuelles Projekt vor: I, The Inquisitor. Einige Parallelen zur Entstehungsgeschichte des Hexers sind unübersehbar. Mit dem Trailer zu Star Wars Jedi: Survivor bestätigen sich die Gerüchte um die Entwicklung. Außerdem gibt es Neues von Sony und zu Steam Deck Reparaturen.


*PCGC Podcast 220 - Jesus Survivor*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:00) - Hörerfeedback
(33:20) - Hardware
(1:04:15) - Short News: HdR: Gollum, Game Workers Alliance, Marvel MMO
(1:07:05) - I, The Inquisitor
(1:11:25) - Star Wars Jedi: Survivor
(1:17:40) - Sony News



Links:

Sony
Angekündigte Serien
Returnal PC Port
State of Play
PSVR2


----------



## fud1974 (7. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teuflische Abzocke, himmlisches Vergnügen oder wie ein Nephalem irgendwas dazwischen? Lukas, Batze und Tobi setzen sich diese Woche mit Actiblizzions kontroversem Mobile Ableger der Diablo Reihe auseinander. Ausserdem gibt’s noch die Highlights aus Sonys neuester State of Play und dem Warhammer Skulls Showcase. Im Hardware Teil wird es mysteriös denn dort geht es um den verfluchten Lichtschalter des Todes. Buh!

*PCGC Podcast 221 - Diablo Immoral*


(00:00) - Einstieg
(12:25) - Hörerfeedback
(33:23) - Hardware
(1:06:00) - Short News: Embracer Games Archive, Dragon Age: Dreadwolf
(1:07:44) - Sony State of Play
(1:36:02) - Warhammer Skulls Showcase
(1:44:04) - Diablo Immortal


Links:
Divinity: Original Sin 2 Game Master Mode
Escape from Tarkov ARENA announcement teaser

*PCGC Podcast Discord Server*


----------



## Zybba (14. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich wieder E3! Ne, Moment… Heißt irgendwie anders, fühlt sich aber genauso an. Wir besprechen Low- und Highlights der bisherigen Shows. Das ganze gipfelt im ersten echten Starfield Gameplay.


*PCGC Podcast 222 - The Shows must go on*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(19:00) - Hörerfeedback
(35:05) - Hardware
(54:45) - Summer Games Fest
(55:50) - Aliens: Dark Descent
(1:00:10) - The Callisto Protocol
(1:03:50) - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
(1:07:15) - Fort Solis
(1:09:15) - Routine
(1:11:50) - Stormgate
(1:16:15) - Goat Simulator 3
(1:17:50) - Marvel's Midnight Suns
(1:22:30) - Nightingale
(1:24:15) - Last of Us Remake
(1:29:15) - Wholesome Game Show
(1:29:30) - Wodoo
(1:31:15) - Devolver Digital Showcase
(1:35:15) - Cult of the Lamb
(1:35:50) - Anger Foot
(1:37:15) - Future Games Show
(1:39:00) - The Entropy Centre
(1:41:00) - Enemy of the State
(1:42:40) - Do not Open
(1:43:00) - Bright Memory Infinite Update
(1:44:00) - Xbox & Bethesda Games Showcase
(1:45:50) - Redfall
(1:48:35) - High on Life
(1:50:40) - Riot Games: ab jetzt im Game Pass
(1:51:45) - A Plague Tale II: Requiem
(1:55:15) - Forza Motorsport
(1:58:25) - Flight Simulator
(2:03:20) - Overwatch 2
(2:04:55) - Ara: History Untold
(2:05:35) - The Elder Scrolls Online: High Rise
(2:07:00) - Fallout 76: The Pitt
(2:07:40) - Forza Horizon 5: Hot Wheels Expansion
(2:10:15) - ARK 2
(2:22:15) - Skorn
(2:13:15) - Flintlock: The Siege of Dawn
(2:15:55) - Minecraft:Legends
(2:18:00) - Lightyear Frontier
(2:19:15) - Gunfire Reborn
(2:20:05) - The Last Case of Benedict Fox
(2:21:05) - As Dusk Falls
(2:24:00) - Naraka: Bladepoint
(2:24:20) - Grounded
(2:25:30) - Ereban: Shadow Legacy
(2:26:30) - Pentiment
(2:28:55) - Diablo 4: Totenbeschwörer
(2:34:35) - Sea of Thieves: Season 7
(2:35:15) - Cocoon
(2:37:25) - Wo Long: Fallen Dynasty
(2:38:40) - Persona im Game Pass
(2:40:15) - Hideo Kojima
(2:42:10) - Starfield


----------



## Zybba (21. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Loxi, Olli und Lukas widmen sich den verbleibenden Shows der Nicht-E3. Allen voran der PC Gaming Show mit fragwürdiger Moderation. Wir besprechen einige der zahlreich gezeigten Spiele. Tobi hatte keine Zeit für eine Teilnahme. Er hat sich aber nicht nehmen lassen, einen Einspieler zu Starfield zu liefern.


*PCGC Podcast 223 - Zu viel Show für zu wenig Cast*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:30) - Hörerfeedback
(24:30) - Hardware
(51:45) - PC Gaming Show
(56:00) - Rotwood
(58:25) - Tactical Breach Wizards
(1:04:00) - The Invincible
(1:08:45) - Endless Dungeon Testphase
(1:10:05) - Deceive Inc.
(1:12:00) - The Alters
(1:15:25) - Nitro Kid
(1:18:05) - Nivalis
(1:22:35) - Laysara: Summit Kingdom
(1:25:10) - Frozen Flame
(1:27:05) - Unser Nicht-E3 Fazit
(1:31:25) - Tobis Einspieler zu Starfield
(1:46:55) - Verabschiedung


----------



## Zybba (27. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Gast sind Computec Community-Managerin Toni und Gamezone.de User Chris. Mit ihnen besprechen Olli und Lukas die geplante Neuausrichtung des Internetauftritts. Außerdem sprechen wir über das neu angekündigte Spiel Hyenas. Hörerfragen und Hardwarethemen gibt es natürlich auch!


*PCGC Podcast 224 - Foren, News & Hyänen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:15) - Hörerfeedback
(22:05) - Hardware
(50:40) - Gamezone.de/PCGames.de Restrukturierung
(1:22:40) - Short News: Gamescom Absagen, A Plague Tale: Requiem, Paramount+
(1:23:35) - Hyenas

Links:
Tom’s Hardware Interview
Gamezone Elite Discord Server
Hyenas Alpha Anmeldung


----------



## Zybba (4. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben Themen aufzuholen! Es gibt (Kurz)Reviews zu Citizen Sleeper, Orbital Bullet, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder’s Revenge und Soda Crisis. Dazu Hardware, News und Hörerfeedback! Die besprochenen KI Bilder findet ihr weiter unten verlinkt.


*PCGC Podcast 225 - Orbital Mutant Soda Sleepers*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(23:15) - Hörerfeedback
(47:50) - Hardware
(1:19:20) - Short News: Blizzard, Unity
(1:23:45) - Return to Monkey Island’s Optik
(1:37:40) - Code: To Jin Yong
(1:44:20) - Citizen Sleeper
(2:10:15) - Orbital Bullet
(2:21:05) - Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder’s Revenge
(2:33:45) - Soda Crisis
(2:49:00) - Unsere Steam Sale Käufe



Links:
DALL·E Instagram
“An amazing igloo with a wide doorway made only of stacked old cars and trucks, 3d render, digital art”
“A quiet night at a Tuscan restaurant with an old man sitting, drinking wine, oil painting”
Extreme CPU Clock Stretching


----------



## Zybba (11. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daniel, Olli und Lukas sprechen über die Nacon Direct 2022. Es gab viele Neuvorstellungen! Außerdem sprechen wir über Skull and Bones sowie Gwent: Rouge Mage. Nebenbei klären wir noch, ob Youtube Dislikes abgeschafft gehören oder nicht.


*PCGC Podcast 226 - Bare and Bones*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(21:35) - Hörerfeedback
(37:40) - Hardware
(1:12:10) - Short News: The Division, Forspoken, GoW: Ragnarök, E3
(1:13:30) - Nacon Direct 2022
(1:14:05) - Robocop: Rogue City
(1:26:00) - Crown Wars - The Black Prince
(1:30:50) - Lord of the Rings: Gollum und die Dislike Diskussion
(1:53:50) - Gangs of Sherwood
(1:58:25) - Paradize Project
(2:03:25) - Ravenswatch
(2:06:40) - Terminator Survival Project
(2:14:00) - Fazit
(2:19:20) - Skull and Bones
(2:44:20) - Gwent: Rogue Mage
(2:49:15) - Verabschiedung


Links:
Wandwaschbären


----------



## Zybba (19. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute gehts nur um eins; Tarkov! Lukas hat dazu Phillip und Nino zu Gast. Die beiden sind perfekt für das Thema. Sie haben auf dem Discord viele neue Spieler ein- und wieder aussteigen sehen. Warum ist das so und wieso zieht es die beiden immer wieder nach Tarkov?


*PCGC Podcast 227 - Die Leiden des jungen Tarkov*

(00:00) - TARKOV


Links:
*Raid*


----------



## Zybba (25. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder vernünftige Mensch mag Katzen! Das gilt natürlich auch für Jan, Olli und Lukas. Daher haben wir alle Stray gespielt. Außerdem geht es um Ubisoft und das kommende Spiel der Warframe Entwickler: Soulframe! Im Hardware Teil gibt es einen Ausblick auf Intels Grafikkarte Arc A380.


*PCGC Podcast 228 - Der Elite-Kratzer*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(40:40) - Hörerfeedback
(56:00) - Hardware
(1:13:25) - Short News: Grounded, Blizzard, No Man's Sky
(1:14:50) - Soulframe
(1:22:45) - BF3: Reality Mod
(1:30:15) - Ubisoft Earnings Briefing
(1:37:35) - Stray


Links:
Soulframe Interview
BF3: Reality Mod - Beginner's Guide
Ubisoft Reports First Quarter 2022-23


----------



## Zybba (2. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlechte Nachrichten zu KOTOR, aber Roller Champions boomt! Dazu werfen einen Blick auf das Annapurna Showcase und das Spiel Gordian Quest. Außerdem: Monetarisierung, Hörerfeedback und Hardware!


*PCGC Podcast 229 - Knotenquesten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(27:20) - Hörerfeedback
(39:30) - Hardware
(1:10:10) - Short News: Skeleton Key, Evolve, Darktide, Herr der Ringe: Gollum
(1:13:40) - KOTOR Remake: Entwicklung angeblich pausiert
(1:17:00) - Ubisoft Gerüchte: Roller Champions und Immortals Fenix Rising Spin-Off
(1:25:20) - Annapurna Interactive Showcase 2022
(1:27:45) - Bounty Star
(1:34:05) - Forever Ago
(1:38:20) - Gordian Quest


----------



## Zybba (9. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus Koch Media wird Plaion. Warum versteht irgendwie niemand von uns so richtig. Außerdem: As Dusk Falls auf dem Prüfstand mit Jan, Tobi und Olli. Kann das Spiel die Jungs überzeugen oder fällt auch der Spielspaß?


*PCGC Podcast 230 - Überraschungsluchs des Todes*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(37:45) - Hörerfeedback
(58:15) - Short News: Gamescom, Deadrop
(59:40) - Aus Koch Media wird Plaion
(1:03:00) - Ubisoft
(1:05:00) - The Ascent DLC angekündigt
(1:06:30) - As Dusk Falls
(1:42:45) - As Dusk Falls - Spoilerteil
(2:32:10) - Verabschiedung


Links:
Stowaway
Kerbal: Project B.E.A.S.T
Heroic Game Launcher
A Scanner Darkly


----------



## Zybba (15. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Folge wird es morbide! Mit The Mortuary Assistant und Cult of the Lamb. Beide Spiele haben ihre dunklen Seiten an sich. Auch THQ Nordic widmet sich in seinem Showcase der Leichenfledderei und kramt viele alte Marken hervor. Und selbst der PC Games Podcast ersteht wieder von den Toten auf! Nur Intel's Optane wird für immer zu Grabe getragen...


*PCGC Podcast 231 - Aufschneiden und abkulten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(20:50) - Hörerfeedback
(53:15) - Hardware
(1:25:30) - Short News: Marvel's Midnight Suns, Arc Raiders, Nightingale, Hogwarts Legacy
(1:26:45) - Computec Podcast Umstrukturierung
(1:36:25) - THQ Nordic Showcase 2022
(1:37:15) - Alone in the Dark
(1:42:30) - Tempest Rising
(1:49:35) - Wreckreation
(1:54:00) - Space for Sale
(1:56:00) - Outcast 2: A New Beginning
(2:01:00) - Gothic Remake
(2:04:10) - Jagged Alliance 3
(2:05:25) - Fazit zum Showcase
(2:06:55) - The Mortuary Assistant
(2:30:50) - Cult of the Lamb


Links:
Optane-Nachruf


----------



## Zybba (24. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli und Tobi haben fast keine Themen, über die sie reden können und labern sich deshalb um Kopf und Kragen, spekulieren wild über die Gamescom und reden über eher mäßig neue Spiele wie Black Myth: Wukong und Flintlock. Immerhin, die Embracer Group sorgt für ein paar Schlagzeilen, denn sie nehmen jetzt auch ein kleines Nischen-Franchise namens “Der Herr der Ringe” in ihre liebende Umarmung mit auf. Ohne Lukas üben sich auch die Hardware-Jungs in Anarchie und moderieren sich diese Woche selbst. Das kann ja heiter werden…


*PCGC Podcast 232 - Ein Ring, sie zu umarmen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(15:30) - Hörerfeedback
(40:45) - Hardware
(1:10:45) - Gamescom Spekulationen
(1:23:20) - Black Myth: Wukong
(1:32:05) - Flintlock: The Siege of Dawn
(1:37:00) - Embracer kauft LoTR Franchise Rechte


----------



## Zybba (30. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gamescom Extravaganza! Olli, Tobi und Lukas sprechen über das gezeigte Material der Opening Night Live und Future Games Show. Was waren die Überraschungen, Favoriten und Enttäuschungen? Außerdem hat Olli Saints Row gespielt und berichtet.


*PCGC Podcast 233 - Göffs Row*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(05:40) - Hörerfeedback
(16:20) - Hardware
(36:55) - Gamescom Opening Night Live
(45:00) - Everywhere
(52:15) - The Expanse
(57:20) - Dune: Awakening
(01:01:25) - Under The Waves
(01:07:20) - The Lords of the Fallen
(01:12:20) - Atlas Fallen
(01:18:30) - Phantom Hellcat
(01:23:20) - Scars Above
(01:28:55) - Wyrdsong
(01:33:55) - Where Winds Meet
(01:43:55) - Dead Island 2
(01:48:50) - Diverses
(01:54:15) - ONL Fazit
(02:06:30) - Future Games Show
(02:07:25) - Snaccoon
(02:13:10) - Floodland
(02:20:00) - Edge of Sanity
(02:25:07) - Bulwark: Falconeer Chronicles
(02:30:00) - The Great War: Western Front
(02:33:50) - Off The Grid
(02:45:45) - Diverses
(02:50:05) - Future Games Show Fazit
(02:51:25) - Saints Row
(04:01:00) - Verabschiedung


Links:
Everything announced at Gamescom Opening Night Live 2022
Everything announced at the Future Games Show


----------



## Zybba (7. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 oder 10 von 10? Das ist heute die Frage! Marcel nimmt uns mit in eine Vorlesung zu Two Point Campus. Lukas hat mal wieder ein Roguelike angespielt; Across the Obelisk. Tobi wird zumindest bei den Themen Herr der Ringe und Assassin’s Creed Mirage wach. Hardwareteil und Hörerfeedback gibt es natürlich auch noch.


*PCGC Podcast 234 - Bafög und Balrog*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(30:20) - Hörerfeedback
(1:02:10) - Hardware
(1:39:40) - Short News: Night City Wire, Shovel Knight Dig, Splitgate
(1:42:10) - NetEase kauft Quantic Dream
(1:51:40) - Assassin’s Creed Mirage bestätigt
(2:05:25) - Two Point Campus
(2:41:05) - Across the Obelisk
(3:06:15) - Verabschiedung


Links:
Gamestar Podcast zu Park Beyond


----------



## Zybba (15. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich ist es soweit. Nach etlichen Spekulationen zum Setting des kommenden Assassin’s Creed haben wir jetzt Gewissheit. Außerdem hat Ubisoft in seinem Showcase auch direkt die kommenden Pläne für die Reihe bekannt gegeben. Leider haben sie - wie auch Disney - ansonsten nicht viel Spannendes zu bieten gehabt. Dagegen war sogar die aktuelle Night City Wire Episode sehr ergiebig. Jakob berichtet außerdem von seiner Zeit in den Immortal Empires!


*PCGC Podcast 235 - Leak of Faith*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(22:25) - Hörerfeedback
(59:20) - Hardware
(1:36:20) - Short News: Atomic Heart, Neon Giant, Battlefield
(1:37:45) - Night City Wire - Edgerunners Special
(2:03:20) - Ubisoft Forward
(2:07:20) - The Division Heartland
(2:08:05) - Rainbow Six Mobile
(2:08:45) - Netflix Partnerschaft
(2:09:55) - Mythic Quest
(2:15:55) - Trackmania
(2:16:50) - Fazit zum ersten Teils des Showcase
(2:22:00) - Assassin’s Creed
(2:58:15) - Disney & Marvel Games Showcase
(3:06:00) - Tron Identity
(3:07:40) - Marvel’s Midnight Suns
(3:08:35) - Marvel Snap
(3:08:55) - Captain America + Black Panther Spiel
(3:10:20) - Fazit zum Disney & Marvel Games Showcase
(3:13:25) - Total War: Warhammer 3 - Immortal Empires
(3:44:00) - Verabschiedung


Links:
The Pod - Nachgeforscht zu Diablo Immortal: 1, 2, 3
Cyberpunk 2077 1.6 Änderungen (Spoiler!)
PCGC Podcast 207 - It's hammer time
Total War: WARHAMMER III - Immortal Empires Map


----------



## fud1974 (20. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lukas und Olli nehmen sich die Sony State of Play vor.. Und ignorieren dafür geflissentlich die XBox Showcases aufgrund ihrer Ansicht nach mangelnder Substanz.

Um die Katastrophe perfekt zu machen erlitt Rockstar wohl die Mutter aller Leaks.


*PCGC Podcast 236 - Video killed the Rockstar*


( 00:00 ) - Einstieg / Was habt ihr gespielt, gesehen, Cyberpunk Edgerunners
( 16:45 ) - Verlosung
( 17:30 ) - Hörerfeedback
( 32:35 ) - Hardware
( 01:12:50 ) - Short News:
Legend of Zelda: Tears of the Kingdom

Sims 4 wird free 2 play

Uncharted - Legacy of Thieves Collection kommt für PC

( 01:14:20 ) -  Sony State of Play
( 01:15:15 ) - Tekken 8
( 01:15:57 ) - PS VR2 - Nicht abwärtskompatibel und diverse Spiele
( 01:20:30 ) - Like a Dragon: Ishin
( 01:23:50 ) - Like a Dragon: Yakuza 8
( 01:25:15 ) - Hogwarts Legacy: Haunted Hogsmeade Shop
( 01:26:40 ) - Pacific Drive
( 01:29:15 ) - Synduality

( 01:31:30 ) - Stellar Blade
( 01:33:50 ) - Rise of the Ronin
( 01:38:10)  - God of War : Ragnarök - Controller und Trailer
( 01:39:48 ) - XBox Showcase(s)
( 01:41:30 ) - Der GTA 6 Leak
( 01:57:00 ) - Call of Duty NEXT - Modern Warfare 2 Remake - Warzone 2.0
( 02:05:20 ) - Verabschiedung


Links:
PS VR2: Demeo
PS VR2: Star Wars Tales from the Galaxy’s Edge - Enhanced Edition
Gameplay zu Like A Dragon: Ishin
CoD NEXT: Multiplayer Reveal Trailer
CoD NEXT: Warzone 2.0
CoD NEXT: DMZ
CoD NEXT: Gunsmith 2.0




*PCGC Podcast Discord Server*


----------



## Zybba (26. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nan & Jino reißen das Szepter an sich! Passenderweise haben sie dafür das richtige Thema im Gepäck; die Vorstellung der Nvidia RTX 4090! Was kann sie? Wann kommt sie? Was kostet sie? All diese Fragen werden die beiden uns Endbenutzern hoffentlich beantworten.


*PCGC Podcast 237 - Aus dem Weg, Geringverdiener!*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:25) - Hörerfeedback
(16:55) - Hardware
(54:45) - Verabschiedung


----------



## Zybba (5. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stadia hat den Endbahnhof erreicht. Olli sitzt seit dem Startbahnhof im Zug und berichtet noch mal von seiner Reise. Jan ist auch dabei, er hat sich als Schwarzfahrer in den Hauptteil geschlichen. Zusätzlich besprechen wir diverse Verschiebungen, Trailer und beurteilen das Reboot des PC Games Podcasts.


*PCGC Podcast 238 - Endstadia, alle aussteigen!*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(32:30) - Hörerfeedback
(1:14:50) - Hardware
(1:53:05) - Short News: Scorn, WoW: Dragonflight, Oxenfree 2, Skull & Bones
(1:53:50) - GTA VI Leak
(1:57:35) - PC Games Podcast Reboot
(2:17:45) - I.G.I. Origins
(2:24:20) - The Finals
(2:32:45) - Aus für Google Stadia
(3:03:15) - Verabschiedung


----------



## Zybba (12. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit einer Dekade warten Spieler auf Star Citizen. Im Rahmen der diesjährigen Citizencon rätseln wir, wie lange wir uns noch gedulden müssen. Wir bewerten die Show gemeinsam mit Gast Daniel. Nebenbei versuchen wir, ihm das tatsächliche Release Datum zu entlocken.


*PCGC Podcast 239 - Citizen Con-nections*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(03:20) - Citizencon 2952
(12:30) - Planetary Pyro
(22:55) - Design Brief: Investigations
(30:35) - New Underground
(41:10) - Daniel kommt dazu und erzählt von seiner Rolle bei CIG
(46:35) - Speeds Rework
(1:02:20) - Lorville Redux
(1:17:35) - Ressource Management
(1:38:00) - Talking Ship 2952
(1:59:05) - Outlaw Lifestyle
(2:01:05) - Squadron 42 Talk mit Chris Roberts
(2:39:15) - Unser Fazit zur Citizencon 2952
(2:46:12) - Verlosung
(2:51:40) - Verabschiedung


----------



## Zybba (19. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hebt Scorn von anderen Gruselspielen ab? Gast Daniel erklärt es uns! Zudem geht es um CD Projekts Zukunftspläne, Starfield Details und die Anschuldigungen der bisherigen Bayonetta Synchronsprecherin gegenüber Entwickler Platinum Games.


*PCGC Podcast 240 - Scorn: nicht zu verachten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(19:30) - Hörerfeedback
(35:25) - Hardware
(1:07:35) - Short News: Star Trek, Spider-Man, Need for Speed
(1:08:30) - Geruchs-VR
(1:15:40) - CD PROJEKT Group Strategy Update
(1:30:15) - Starfield - FAQ mit Todd
(1:42:20) - Bayonetta: Sprecherin meldet sich
(1:57:30) - Scorn
(2:40:25) - Verabschiedung


Links:
Oblivion - Fan des Helden
Sundog: The Frozen Legacy
10 Jahre Star Citizen - Was ist wirklich passiert?


----------



## Zybba (25. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zwei Fachidioten Tobi und Lukas sprechen über Neuankündigungen zu Die Sims und Silent Hill. Außerdem: Unsere Lieblingspets, Hardware und ein Update zum Bayonetta Drama.


*PCGC Podcast 241 - Nicht die hillsten, aber auch nicht silent*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(10:15) - Hörerfeedback
(46:55) - Hardware
(1:21:40) - Short News: Dungeons & Dragons, E3, PS5 Controller
(1:25:05) - Bayonetta Drama, Runde 2
(1:37:10) - Project Rene (Die Sims 5?)
(1:44:15) - Silent Hill Franchise Ankündigungen
(1:55:25) - Verabschiedung


----------



## Zybba (1. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die virtuelle Aufnahmekabine ist diese Woche voll! Mit Kristina, Jan, Olli, Tobi und Lukas. Grund dafür ist A Plague Tale: Requiem. Wir fachsimpeln über Spielgefühl, Grafik, Synchro und alles was sonst noch dazugehört!


*PCGC Podcast 242 - Rauchige Blumenfrauen im Ratten-Requiem*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(13:40) - Hörerfeedback
(38:25) - Hardware
(59:30) - Short News: Age of Mythology: Retold, Somerville , Wo Long: Fallen Dynasty, Fallout 4
(1:01:15) - The Witcher Remake
(1:07:20) - The Witcher Serie: Geralt-Schauspieler wird ausgetauscht
(1:12:40) - A Plague Tale: Requiem
(2:46:10) - Verabschiedung


----------



## Zybba (7. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nino erzählt von seiner neuen RTX 4090 und Jan präsentiert uns die Fakten der AMD GPU Präsentation. Natürlich gehts wie immer auch um Spiele: Mit Level Zero und Blight: Survival wurden zwei technisch beeindruckende Indie Projekte vorgestellt. Lukas hat in Mount & Blade II: Bannerlord die Steppe unsicher gemacht.


*PCGC Podcast 243 - Wer hat die längste Lanze?*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(04:55) - Hörerfeedback
(17:25) - Hardware
(58:05) - Short News: Atomic Heart, PSVR2, Blood Bowl 3, Ghostrunner 2, Complex Games
(1:00:30) - Embracer Group schließt Onoma
(1:05:10) - Disney Kooperation mit EA
(1:12:00) - Level Zero
(1:17:20) - Blight: Survival
(1:24:05) - Mount & Blade II: Bannerlord
(2:39:55) - Verabschiedung


----------



## Zybba (15. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pflicht ruft! Bernhard und Lukas haben sich in die Schlacht gestürzt. Genauer gesagt; Modern Warfare 2. Was macht das Spiel gut und wo besteht noch Bedarf zur Nachbesserung? Außerdem: News, Hardware, Hörerfeedack. Viel Spaß!


*PCGC Podcast 244 - Wenn alte Männer auto-aimen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:25) - Hörerfeedback
(22:40) - Hardware
(1:01:25) - Short News: PC Gaming Show, Dragon Age, Gears of War, BF2042, Project Cars
(1:04:35) - Project: The Perceiver
(1:12:05) - Mick Gordon vs id Software
(1:24:15) - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
(2:40:45) - Verabschiedung


----------



## Zybba (22. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben uns die PC Gaming Show: Preview 2023 angeschaut. Gemeinsam mit Jan besprechen wir einige der gezeigten Spiele. Blizzard News gibt es auch mal wieder: Je nach Standpunkt kann man sie negativ oder positiv sehen.


*PCGC Podcast 245 - Voxel, Pixel, Indiekrams*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:50) - Hörerfeedback
(31:20) - Hardware
(58:00) - Short News: Scavengers, The Witcher 3, Dead Island 2, Broforce Forever, Risen
(1:03:30) - Blizzard beendet Partnerschaft mit NetEase
(1:06:55) - Volition wechselt von Deep Silver zu Gearbox
(1:11:30) - PC Gaming Show: Preview 2023
(1:16:15) - Ravenbound
(1:25:15) - Gori: Cuddly Carnage
(1:30:45) - Abiotic Factor
(1:35:55) - Aska
(1:40:55) - Shadows of Doubt
(1:30:35) - Moon Mystery
(1:49:00) - Daydream: Forgotten Sorrow
(1:50:25) - Superfuse
(1:51:35) - Der Rest
(1:59:20) - Verabschiedung


----------



## Zybba (29. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli, Jan und Marcel haben sich im Mittelalter auf Verbrechensaufklärung begeben. Das Spiel Pentiment weiß nicht nur durch seinen ungewöhnlichen Look zu überzeugen! Neben diesem Thema gibt es wie immer News, Hardware und Gelaber!


*PCGC Podcast 246 - Der Bulle von Tassing*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:05) - Hörerfeedback
(24:50) - Hardware
(51:30) - Short News: AC Valhalla, Splinter Cell
(52:35) - Netflix plant AAA Spiel
(58:05) - Warhammer 40,000: Chaos Gate - Daemonhunters - Duty Eternal
(59:40) - Pentiment
(1:58:25) - Pentiment Spoiler-Teil
(2:55:15) - Verabschiedung


Links:
Best Gaming Monitors 2022


----------



## Zybba (8. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegensätzlicher könnten die heute vorgestellten Spiele kaum sein. Lukas hat sich im bunten Trifox mit Tieren gekloppt. Gekloppe gab es bei Daniel zwar auch, aber dabei ging es in Warhammer 40,000: Darktide deutlich ernster zu. Außerdem sprechen wir unter anderem über die Unreal Engine 5.1, deren wichtigste Neuerungen Tobi uns vorstellt.


*PCGC Podcast 247 - Verfuchst und zugenurgelt*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(17:40) - Hörerfeedback
(35:20) - Hardware
(1:14:40) - Short News: SIFU, Lootboxen, Portal
(1:18:50) - CDPR News
(1:23:00) - Unreal Engine 5.1
(1:46:25) - Amnesia: The Bunker
(1:51:30) - Warhammer 40,000: Darktide
(3:00:00) - Trifox
(3:24:40) - Verabschiedung


Links:
Jans Doc zu PC-Einstellungen


----------



## Zybba (14. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tobi, Lukas und Überraschungsteilnehmer Olli sprechen über die Game Awards 2022. Es waren einige überraschende Ankündigungen dabei! Welche Trailer konnten überzeugen, welche nicht? Auch in der Hardwarewelt gibt es spannende Neuigkeiten: die AMD 7900er Grafikkarten wurden getestet. Lohnt sich der Kauf?


*PCGC Podcast 248 - Göffs geile Gaming-Gala*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(07:40) - Hörerfeedback
(18:40) - Hardware
(1:03:40) - Game Awards 2022
(1:27:15) - Dead Cells: Return to Castlevania DLC
(1:29:20) - Valiant Hearts Coming Home
(1:34:15) - Hellboy Web of Wyrd
(1:37:40) - Post Trauma
(1:41:30) - Viewfinder
(1:46:15) - After Us
(1:51:05) - Replaced
(1:52:45) - Hades 2
(1:57:45) - Judas
(2:05:40) - Star Wars Jedi: Survivor
(2:17:45) - Earthblade
(2:20:15) - Death Stranding 2
(2:25:40) - Immortals of Aveum
(2:29:35) - Wayfinder
(2:32:10) - Diablo 4
(2:40:15) - Horizon Forbidden West: Burning Shores
(2:43:50) - Blue Protocol
(2:47:45) - Remnant 2
(2:50:30) - Transformers Reactivate
(2:55:00) - Banishers: Ghosts of New Eden
(3:00:05) - Crash Team Rumble
(3:02:10) - Crime Boss: Rockay City und XBOX Abwesenheit
(3:12:00) - Cyberpunk 2077: Phantom Liberty
(3:16:30) - Armored Core VI: Fires of Rubicon
(3:25:40) - Der Rest
(3:38:00) - Forspoken, Demo Eindruck von Olli
(3:53:05) - Fazit zur Show
(4:03:05) - Verabschiedung


----------

